# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  حدث في مثل هذا اليوم

## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 26 / 6


تظاهر نحو 200 ألف إسرائيلياحتجاجا على خطة شارون


فى مثل هذا اليوم 26 من يونيو 2004م

تظاهر نحو 200 ألف إسرائيلي احتجاجا على خطة رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي إريل شارون الخاصة بالانسحاب من قطاع غزة، مشكلين سلسلة بشرية امتدت بطول 90 كيلومترا من القدس الشرقية إلى شمال قطاع غزة. 


استشهاد نايف أبو شرخ قائد كتائب شهداء الأقصى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 26 من يونيو 2004م

قتلت قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي 9 فلسطينيين بينهم نايف أبو شرخ قائد كتائب شهداء الأقصى التابعة لحركة فتح خلال عملية اجتياح لمدينة نابلس بالضفة الغربية استمرت 3 أيام. 

اليوم العالمي لمكافحة المخدرات


فى مثل هذا اليوم قامت الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات واللجنة الوطنية لمكافحة المخدرات بتنفيذ برنامج شامل ضد أضرار آفة المخدرات بمناسبة اليوم العالمي التاسع عشر لمكافحة المخدرات والاتجار غير المشروع. في هذا اليوم تبذل وزارة الداخلية ممثلة بالإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات جهوداً كبيرة في تنظيم وتنفيذ برامج إعلامية ووقائية بهذه المناسبة الدولية لتوعية أفراد المجتمع بأخطار المخدرات وتحصينهم ضد تلك الآفة الفتاكة من خلال إلقاء المحاضرات وعقد الندوات وانتاج البرامج التلفزيونية والإذاعية وتوزيع المطبوعات والنشرات التحذيرية والارشادية


محاولة اغتيال الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك


فى مثل هذا اليوم فى فجر ذلك اليوم سافر الرئيس حسنى مبارك على رأس و فد مصرى كبير الى اديس ابابا عاصمة اثيوبيا ليشارك فى اجتماعات القمة رقم 31 لمنظمة الوحدة الافريقية و فى نحو الساعة الثامنة و الربع صباحا و صلت طائرة الرئيس الى ارض مطار اديس ابابا و بعد ان قطعت السيارة مسافة لاتزيد على 700 متر من المطار فى الطريق الى المدينة اذ بمجموعة من المأجورين تطلق الرصاص و القنابل فى اتجاة موكب الرئيس المصرى و سيارتة و لكن تدخلت العناية الالهية لتحبط المخطط الشيطانى للاغتيال و بشجاعة بالغة واجة الرئيس مبارك الموقف و طلب من السائق ان يستدير بالسيارة ليعود الى ارض المطار و استنكرت مصر كلها محاولة الاعتداء الاجرامى على الرئيس مبارك حيث خرج المواطنون الى الشوارع بمجرد اذاعة نبأالنجاة يعلنون فرحتهم بعودة الرئيس سالما و ينددون بالجريمة البشعة و الارهاب و المجرمين

وقوع انفجار في مدينة الخبر السعودية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 26 من يونيو 1996م

وقع انفجار في مدينة الخبر السعودية بمجمع سكني للجنود الأمريكيين قتل فيه 19 جنديا وجرح 386 آخرون وتبنت منظمة القاعدة الهجوم. 


رحيل رائد الاجتماع المصرى سيد عويس


فى مثل هذا اليوم توفى رائد الاجتماع المصرى سيد عويس

الدكتور سيد عويس، أمضى ما يزيد على ثلاث سنوات يجوب الشوارع ومحطات وقوف السيارات والباصات والشاحنات، يتأمل فيها، ويدون العبارات المكتوبة عليها، وكتب بعد هذه المدة كتابا طريفا بعنوان “هتاف الصامتين”..

و”الصامتون” هم المسحوقون حتى النخاع، ويقول الدكتور عويس في كتابه أن هؤلاء يحاولون، من باب التنفيس عما تضطرم به أفئدتهم من أفكار وأحاسيس تجاه المجتمع الذي يعيشون فيه، التعبير عن هذه الأفكار والأحاسيس على هياكل السيارات والشاحنات، بعبارات تتبرم بالحسد وضيق العين، وتدعو إلى العدالة والحق والخير.

ولنا أن نتساءل عن السبب الذي يدفع شخصا ما إلى النظر إلى مجتمعه هذه النظرة، وهل الخطأ في قيمنا الاجتماعية، أم في نفوسنا؟

ويرصد عالم الاجتماع الراحل د. سيد عويس في كتابه الشهير "موسوعة المجتمع المصري"، "أن مصر تضم حوالي 2850 مولدا للأولياء الصالحين، يحضرها أكثر من نصف سكان الدولة". ولا يتقيد أهالي كل قرية ومدينة بوليهم المحلي، حيث أسقط المصريون حاجز المكان، بتوجه سكان أسوان إلى طنطا للاحتفال بمولد "السيد البدوي"، وبتوجه سكان الإسكندرية للاحتفال بمولد "سيدي أبو الحجاج" بالأقصر، وسكان حلوان للاحتفال بمولد القديسة دميانة بالبحيرة، وسكان البحيرة للاحتفال بمولد سيدي مار برسوم العريان بالقاهرة.

وفي دراسته الهامة "احتفالية المولد في مصر"، التي ضمنها علي فهمي الخبير المصري بالمركز القومي للبحوث الاجتماعية والجنائية في كتابه "دين الحرافيش في مصر المحروسة" يرصد كيف أن لاحتفالية "المولد" ملامح مشتركة خاصة ومتميزة، كما أن وراءها آليات تسمح بتنظيم ما هو ضروري لهذا الزخم البشري الهائل وتلبية احتياجاته.

انشاء اول مكتبة عامة لتاريخ الحركة النسائية فى مصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1988 انشأت جمعية هدى شعراوى اول مكتبة عامة لتاريخ الحركة النسائية فى مصر. 


وضع حجر الاساس لمشروع احياء مكتبة الاسكندرية الحديثة


فى مثل هذا اليوم دعا الرئيس حسني مبارك دول العالم للمشاركة في احياء مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة فسارعت الحكومات والهيئات والشخصيات الدولية والعربية المرموقة للاستجابة لهذه الدعوة الكريمة فكانت استجابتهم تأكيدا لمكانة مصر لدي شعوب وحكومات العالم ولمكانة مكتبة الاسكندرية في قلب وضمير كل مثقفي العصر‏.‏

وفي هذا الشأن اكد الرئيس مبارك أن مصر قررت تنفيذ مشروع احياء مكتبة الاسكندرية ايمانا منها بأنه ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان وان الثقافة وهي غذاء العقل والضمير والوجدان لاتقل اهمية عن الخبز والمتطلبات المادية للانسان‏

ولقد بدأت مكتبة الاسكندرية عقب افتتاحها في ممارسة انشطتها وفعالياتها كمركز للعلم والحوار وكمكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة تعني المكتبة الجديدة بكل ما يشغل العقل البشري من الفن والموسيقي الي التاريخ والآداب ومن الفلسفة وعلوم الدين الي العلوم والتكنولوجيا فهي اكثر من مجرد مكتبة او مركز بحثي انها مجمع ثقافي كبير بناؤه المعماري مبهر وفريد ويضم‏3‏ متاحف وستة معارض وخمسة مراكز بحثية متخصصة وقبة سماوية وخمس مكتبات متخصصة وارشيفا للنت ومركزا للمؤتمرات بما يتيح الفرصة للالتقاء العلماء والفلاسفة وعلماء الاجتماع والمؤرخين والفنانين والشخصيات السياسية لمواجهة القضايا التي تتخطي الحدود السياسية وتتحدي الحلول السهلة‏.‏

وتشهد المكتبة في المرحلة المقبلة انطلاق مراكز اكاديمية جديدة يخدم كل منها قطاعا ثقافيا وعلميا متخصصا بما يضع المكتبة في طليعة المراكز المعرفية المتقدمة في العالم حيث اصبحت مجمعا ثقافيا وعلميا لايقتصر علي تقديم الخدمات المكتبية فحسب بل يضيف اليها التقنيات الحديثة لتوسيع مدي المعرفة الانسانية والاضافة لها‏.‏

وقد جاء ميلاد مكتبة الاسكندرية ليؤكد المباديء الحضارية التي ترفض منطق القوة الغاشمة وترفع راية التعارف والتسامح وتدعو الي قبول الآخر واعلاء قيم العلم والمعرفة التي هي السبيل الوحيد الي التقدم وأول الطريق الذي ينيره التواصل الانساني الذي يتعدي الزمان والمكان ويقودنا الي مستقبل افضل لكل الشعوب


استقلال جيبوتى


فى مثل هذا اليوم تم استقلال جيبوتي بعد استفتاء شعبي، وكانت جيبوتي خاضعة للاستعمار الفرنسي، وتعرف باسم "الصومال الفرنسي"، وهي تتكون من قبيلتين كبيرتين هما: "العفر" و"العيسي"، وتبلغ مساحتها حوالي 22 ألف كيلومتر مربع . 


فوز العقيد حسنى الزعيم فى الانتخابات


فى مثل هذا اليوم 26 من يونيو 1949م فاز العقيد حسني الزعيم في الانتخابات الرئاسية السورية بنسبة 99.99%. وقد صعد الزعيم للسلطة بعد قيامه بأول انقلاب عسكري في سوريا في مارس 1949، لكنه لم يستمر طويلا حيث وقع انقلاب عسكري مضاد له في أغسطس 1949م، وأعدم الزعيم بعد يوم واحد من الانقلاب الثان

وفاة الشاعر العباسي محمد بن الحسين بن موسى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 26من يونيو 1015م

توفى الشاعر العباسي محمد بن الحسين بن موسى المعروف بالشريف الرضي، ينتهي نسبه إلى جعفر الصادق، له بجانب شعره العديد من الكتب، يأتي في مقدمتها كتاب نهج البلاغة











التوقيع :

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks Ashraf!!

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكرأ اشرف على الموضوع الجميل 

و لو يكون بشكل يومي 

بكون احسن و احسن

----------


## ashrafwater

> شكرأ اشرف على الموضوع الجميل 
> 
> و لو يكون بشكل يومي 
> 
> بكون احسن و احسن


ساحاول ان شاء الله ان يكون يشكل يومي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور اشرف على الموضوع

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 28 / 6

تسليم السلطة رسميا إلى الحكومة العراقية المؤقتة


فى مثل هذا 28من يونيو 2004م= 10 من جمادى الأولى 1425هـ

سلمت قوات الاحتلال في العراق بقيادة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية السلطة رسميا إلى الحكومة العراقية المؤقتة عبر تبادل وثائق بين الحاكم الأمريكي للعراق بول بريمر ورئيس الوزراء العراقي المعين إياد علاوي ، وكان موعد نقل السلطة مقررا في نهاية شهر من يونيو (30-6-2004)، إلا أن سلطات الاحتلال قدمت الموعد لأسباب أم

تولى حمد بن خليفة الحكم فى قطر


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1995 تولى ولى عهد قطر حمد بن خليفة ال ثانى الحكم خلفا لوالدة . 

الهند وباكستان تعقدان قمة في مدينة سيملا


فى مثل هذا اليوم 28 من يونيو 1972م= 17 من جمادى الأولى 1392هـ .. عقدت الهند وباكستان قمة في مدينة "سيملا" الهندية لتسوية مشكلات الحرب بينهما التي نشبت عام 1971م . 


افتتاح المركز الاسلامى فى واشنطن


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1957 افتتح الرئيس الامريكى دوايت ايزنهاور المركز الاسلامى فى واشنطن

استقالة حكومة نجيب الهلالى فى مصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1952 استقالت حكومة نجيب الهلالى فى مصر وكانت بداية سلسلة من الأزمات الوزارية وذلك بسبب تصاعد الخلافات بين الملك فاروق و حزب الوفد ، وتوالى على رئاسة الحكومة حتى ثورة 23 يوليو حسين سرى بهي الدين بركان ثم سرى من جديد ثم نجيب الهلالى و بعده على ماهر 

مولد أحمد كمال ابو المجد صديق الشباب


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1930 ولد أحمد كمال ابو المجد بأسيوط وكان وزير الأعلام والشباب الأسبق وعمل أمينا لشباب مصر في أكثر من حقبة زمنية بدأها بالستينيات وحتى أوائل السبعينات وعمل مستشارا ثقافيا بالجامعة وكان أستاذا للقانون العام بجامعتي القاهرة والكويت كما عمل مستشارا ثقافيا في أمريكا من 1965 حتى 1971 ويعد هذا الرجل بحق صديق الشباب فقد أعطى من عمره ما يزيد عن العشرين عاما مدافعا عن الشباب واليه يرجع الفضل في انتشار أقوى تنظيم شبابي سياسي عرفته مصر في الستينيات وأوائل السبعينات عندما قاد منظمة الشباب وعلى يديه تشكل التنظيم الطليعي الذي قدم لمصر كوادر سياسية رائعة. 
مولد الكاتب الكبير عباس محمود العقاد


فى مثل هذا اليوم 28من يونيو 1889م= 29 من شوال 1306 هـ .. ولد الكاتب الكبير عباس محمود العقاد بأسوان واكتفى بتعليمه الابتدائي وعمل في الصحافة واعتمد على نفسه في القراءة والتثقيف حتى برز واشتهر، وهو كاتب موسوعي كتب المقالة بأشكالها المتنوعة والدراسة الأدبية والترجمة الشخصية والرواية وله عشرة دواوين شعرية وله أكثر من 100 كتاب أشهرها سلسلة العبقريات . 


إفتتاح المحاكم المختلطة في مصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1875 تم انشاء المحاكم المختلطة فى مصر بناء على اتفاق بين مصر والدول التي كانت لرعاياها امتيازات تفوق امتيازات المواطن المصري. وذلك للفصل في المنازعات التي تنشأ بين المصريين والاجانب . او بين الاجانب مختلفي الجنسية. حيث ارادت الدولة المصرية ان تخفف من استبداد نظام الامتيازات الذي كان يتمتع به الاجنبي

مولد الكاتب المسرحى الايطالى لويجى بيراند يللو


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1867 ولد الكاتب المسرحى ا لايطالى لويجى بيراند يللو مؤلف " ست شخصيات تبحث عن مؤلف " و " الليلة نرتجل التمثيل " وهو يعتبر من أباء مسرح العبث والطليعة . 

قناة التوليد


في مثل هذا اليوم 28 يونيو 1869 تمكن صاحب مصنع يدعى ارستيد بيرجس ـ Aristide bergese الفرنسي الجنسية، لأول مرة من تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية الناجمة عن إنحدار المياه في جبال الألب إلى طاقة كهربائية قادرة على إدارة آلات مصنعه واستخدم لهذا الغرض قنوات التوليد. 

السلطات العثمانية تعزل سليم خان الثالث بن مصطفى الثالث


28 من يونيو 1807م= 21 من ربيع الآخر 1222هـ .. عزلت السلطات العثمانية سليم خان الثالث بن مصطفى الثالث، وهو السلطان الثامن والعشرون في سلسلة خلفاء الدولة العثمانية، اشتهر بإصلاحاته ومحاولته إحياء مجد الدولة القديم.

مولد فيلسوف علم الاجتماع جان جاك روسو


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1712 ولد الفيلسوف الفرنسى والمفكر العملاق جان جاك روسو مؤلف " العقد الاجتماعى " و " الاعترافات " وقد تأثر بشدة بأفكار الاصلاح الدينى والثورة على البابوية خلال مرحلة تعليمة فى جنيف . 

موقعة كوسوفا


فى مثل هذا اليوم 28 من يونيو 1389م= 13 من رجب 792هـ

العثمانيون بقيادة السلطان مراد الأول ينتصرون على الصرب في موقعة كوسوفا الشهيرة التي تعتبر من أقوى معارك البلقان.

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]مشكور اشرف[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكراً اشرف على مجهودك الطيب والموضوع المهم ..متابع معك

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 29 / 6

مؤتمر تحديات الإصلاح الاقتصادي


فى مثل هذا اليوم عقدمؤتمر تحديات الإصلاح الاقتصادي

في مؤتمر مركز البحوث المالية.. اليوم

ينظم مركز البحوث والدراسات الاقتصادية والمالية بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية مؤتمراً حول مواجهة تحديات الإصلاح الاقتصادي بالتعاون مع هيئة المعونة الأمريكية اليوم.

يتناول المؤتمر علي مدي يومين أهم التحديات التي تواجه برنامج الإصلاح الاقتصادي في مصر وذلك من خلال التركيز علي عدة محاور أساسية هي:

* أهم سياسات الحكومة المصرية في إطار برنامج الإصلاح خلال العام المالي الحالي.

* أسواق المال وقطاع البنوك في مجال الدمج والخصخصة وأثر التحديات السياسية والاقتصادية علي البورصة.

* إدارة السياسة المالية والتحديث الحكومي.

* استراتيجية جديدة لتنمية قطاع السياحة.

يشارك في الموتمر عدد من خبراء وأساتذة الاقتصاد كما يشارك فيه محمد عبدالسلام رئيس مجلس إدارة بورصتي القاهرة والاسكندرية ود. سميحة فوزي مساعد وزير التجارة الخارجية والصناعة وبدء جلسات المؤتمر د. هبة نصار مدير مركز البحوث والدراسات الاقتصادية والمالية ود. مصطفي الفقي رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشعب


خالد محي الدين

فى مثل هذا اليوم توفى خالد محى الدين

• ولد خالد محي الدين في القليوبية عام 1921

• حصل على بكالوريوس العلوم العسكرية من الكلية الحربية عام 1939

• إلتحق بوحدة مدفعية الميدان بالصحراء الغربية

• عين مدرسا بمدرسة المدفعية عام 1948 ثم مدرسا بكلية أركان حرب

• حصل على أركان الحرب عام 1949

• كان أحد أعضاء تنظيم الضباط الأحرار البارزين وأصبح عضوا بمجلس قيادة الثورة

• عين وزيرا للشئون الاجتماعية عام 1954 ثم وزيرا للتربية والتعليم

• ساهم في تأسيس نقابة المعلمين واختير نقيبا للمعلمين عام 1959

• عين وزيرا للإدارة المحلية عام 1960 ثم اختير نائبا لرئيس الجمهورية للخدمات المحلية والإسكان والمرافق

• اختير رئيسا للجنة الأوليمبية المصرية عام 1960 وتولي رئاسة المجلس الأعلى لرعاية الفنون والآداب والعلوم الاجتماعية ورئيسا لمؤتمر الشباب الأسبوعي الأفريقي

• تولي عام 1960 رئاسة أول مركز للبحوث التربوية والنفسية وامينا عاما للمؤتمر الوطني للقوي الشعبية

• في 4 مارس 1964 حدث صدام بينه وبين مجلس قيادة الثورة وقدم استقالته على اثر ذلك

• 14 أكتوبر 1965 صدر قرار بتحديد إقامة كمال الدين حسين وزوجته في إحدى الاستراحات بالهرم

• عاد للمشاركة في الحياة السياسية في عهد الرئيس أنور السادات وانتخب عضوا بمجلس الشعب عن دائرة بنها ولكنه انسحب مرة أخرى من الحياة السياسية

• حصل على قلادة النيل كما حصل على ارفع وسام من إيطاليا

• قام بجولة بين عدد من الدول العربية في ديسمبر 1983 بمرافقة ياسر عرفات لوقف نزيف الدم الفلسطيني في طرابلس بشمال لبنان

• توفي في 29 يونيو 1999


اغتيال الرئيس الجزائري محمد بوضياف


في مثل هذا اليوم 29 من يونيو 1992م

اغتيل الرئيس الجزائري محمد بوضياف أثناء احتفال رسمي بأحد المسارح في العاصمة وذلك بعد مدة قصيرة من توليه الرئاسة وبعد أن ظل لاجئا في المغرب 25 سنة. 

دراجة الجبل


فى مثل هذا اليوم ظهرت دراجة الجبل حوالي عام1973 في كاليفورنيا، وعرفت باسم ”دراجة كل الأنحاء”. والذي حدث أن لفيفا من محبي الرياضة والمغامرة والفضاء أدخلوا على دراجاتهم العادية بعض الإضافات بغرض تهيئتها لصعود منحدرات الجبال المجاورة، ونجحت الإضافات نسبيا. ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى انكب بعض صغار الصناع على دراسة تصنيع هذه الدراجات المعدلة. 

اطول كسوف كلى للشمس خلال القرن العشرين

فى مثل هذا اليوم اطول كسوف كلى للشمس خلال القرن العشرين

زيادة المعرفة عن الشمس ورؤية معالمها فى أوضح صورة تتم أثناء فترة الكسوف الكلى للشمس،ويعود تسجيل الكسوف لعدة قرون ولايحدث كسوف الشمس كل عام،لأن مدار القمر منحنى بالنسبة لمدار الأرض.والكسوف يتعاقب كل 18 سنه

أشكال الكسوف

ويحدث كسوف الشمس عندما يصبح القمر فى مواجهة الشمس ،معترضاً مسار أشعة الشمس الموجهة نحو الأرض.فإذا كان الراصد على سطح الأرض يقع فى منطقة ظل القمر المظلمة،فانه سيحدث كسوف كلى للشمس فى تلك المنطقة ويتألق قرص الشمس خلف القمرخلال دقائق محدودةوتظهر ما يعرف (الحلقة الماسية)وهو منظر رائع ،وتتحول خطوط الإمتصاص إلى خطوط بث مضيئة محدثة طيف ويكون ذلك الأثر قصير .والصورة المقابلة توضح الحلقة الماسبة ،وتظهر طبقة الكروموسفير،والاكليل الداخلى بوضوح

.أما إذا كان الراصد يقع فى منطقة الظل غير المظلمة،فانه سيحدث كسوف جزئى للشمس .وتحدث تلك الظاهرة أثناء وجود الأجرام السماوية الثلاثة القمر-الأرض-الشمس على خط واحد .وتكون مدة الكسوف قصيرة جداً،لأن ظل القمر يمر بسرعة على الأرض،فلا تستغرق فترة الكسوف أكثر من 8 دقائق وفىكسوف عام 1961 ظهر الكسوف وبه العديد من الاكليل الخارجى ممتد على مساحة واسعة

ويظهر فى الصورة أحدث ،وأكثر الأحداث الشمسية إثارة فى عام 1973 حيث ظهرت فقاعة هائلة من مادة متخلخلة بحجم الشمس،وكانت تنطلق إلى الخارج عبر اكليل الشمس بسرعة 400كم فى الثانية

مراقبة اكليل الشمس

تبين أن اكليل الشمس يتغير يبعاً لحالة الدور الشمسى.فعندما يكون الكلف فى الحد الأدنى له، يكون الاكليل تام التماثل.أما عندما تكون عند حدها الأقصى،نجد حدوث توءات فى اكليل الشم


المحطة النووية المدنية


في مثل هذا اليوم فى حزيران 1954 باشرت روسيا في تشغيل أول محطة نووية للأغراض المدنية عندما تم إدارة مفاعل قادر على إنتاج 5000 كيلوات (أو 5 ميجلوات). وكانت الولايات المتحدة قد انجزت، من قبل، محركاً نووياً بقدرة مماثلة للأغراض العسكرية حيث خصص لإحدى الغواصات. 


الفصل العنصري ضد السود


في مثل هذا اليوم 29 من يونيو 1949م بدأت الأقلية البيضاء الحاكمة في تطبيق قوانين الفصل العنصري ضد السود، فيما عرف بسياسة الأبارتهيد


نشوب الحرب البلقانية الثانية


في مثل هذا اليوم 29 من يونيو 1913م نشبت الحرب البلقانية الثانية، وكان سببها هو رغبة بلغاريا في انتزاع إقليم مقدونيا الشمالية من صربيا، وقد انتهت هذه الحرب بعد 42 يوما من اشتعالها بمعاهدة "بوخارست" في أغسطس 1913م. 


تنفيذ حكم الاعدام شنقا فى شهداء مذبحة دنشواى


فى مثل هذا اليوم تم تنفيذ حكم الاعدام شنقا فى شهداء مذبحة دنشواى وقعت حادثة دنشواي التي شنق الانجليز بسببها أهالي دنشواي وقاموا بمذبحة دنشواى الرهيبة وسجنوا باقي أهالي القرية وكان وقتها مصطفي كامل في أوروبا وعندما وصله النبأ كتب في الصحف الأجنبية مقالا رائعا وجهه إلي الأمة الانجليزية وعلي إثر ذلك اقترحت صحيفة ""التربيون"" الانجليزية وجوب منح مصر حكومة مستقلة واهتزت مكانة اللورد كرومر في مصر.

وتم تنفيذ حكم الاعدام شنقا فى شهداء مذبحة دنشواى حسين على محفوظ و يوسف حسن سليم و السيد على سالم و محمد درويش زهران. 


مولد الاديب المصرى عباس محمود العقاد

فى مثل هذا اليوم

في مدينة أسوان بصعيد مصر، وُلِدَ عباس في يوم الجمعة الموافق 29من يونيو 1889)، ونشأ في أسرة كريمة، وتلقى تعليمه الابتدائي بمدرسة أسوان الأميرية، وحصل منها على الشهادة الابتدائية وهو في الرابعة عشرة من عمره.

وفي أثناء دراسته كان يتردد مع أبيه على مجلس الشيخ أحمد الجداوي، وهو من علماء الأزهر الذين لزموا جمال الدين الأفغاني، وكان مجلسه مجلس أدب وعلم، فأحب الفتى الصغير القراءة والاطلاع، فكان مما قرأه في هذه الفترة "المُسْتَطْرَف في كل فن مستظرف" للأبشيهي، و"قصص ألف ليلة وليلة"، وديوان البهاء زهير وغيرها، وصادف هذا هوى في نفسه، ما زاد إقباله على مطالعة الكتب العربية والإفرنجية، وبدأ في نظم الشعر.

ولم يكمل العقاد تعليمه بعد حصوله على الشهادة الابتدائية، بل عمل موظفًا في الحكومة بمدينة قنا سنة (1323هـ= 1905م) ثم نُقِلَ إلى الزقازيق سنة (1325هـ= 1907م) وعمل في القسم المالي بمديرية الشرقية، وفي هذه السنة توفي أبوه، فانتقل إلى القاهرة واستقر بها.

الاشتغال بالصحافة

زيارة طلبة الكلية العسكرية للعقاد في مكتبه

ضاق العقاد بحياة الوظيفة وقيودها، ولم يكن له أمل في الحياة غير صناعة القلم، وهذه الصناعة ميدانها الصحافة، فاتجه إليها، وكان أول اتصاله بها في سنة (1325هـ= 1907م) حين عمل مع العلامة محمد فريد وجدي في جريدة الدستور اليومية التي كان يصدرها، وتحمل معه أعباء التحرير والترجمة والتصحيح من العدد الأول حتى العدد الأخير، فلم يكن معهما أحد يساعدهما في التحرير.

وبعد توقف الجريدة عاد العقاد سنة (1331هـ= 1912م) إلى الوظيفة بديوان الأوقاف، لكنه ضاق بها، فتركها، واشترك في تحرير جريدة المؤيد التي كان يصدرها الشيخ علي يوسف، وسرعان ما اصطدم بسياسة الجريدة، التي كانت تؤيد الخديوي عباس حلمي، فتركها وعمل بالتدريس فترة مع الكاتب الكبير إبراهيم عبد القادر المازني، ثم عاد إلى الاشتغال بالصحافة في جريدة الأهالي سنة (1336هـ= 1917م) وكانت تَصْدُر بالإسكندرية، ثم تركها وعمل بجريدة الأهرام سنة (1338هـ= 1919م) واشتغل بالحركة الوطنية التي اشتغلت بعد ثورة 1919م، وصار من كُتَّابها الكبار مدافعًا عن حقوق الوطن في الحرية والاستقلال، وأصبح الكاتب الأول لحزب الوفد، المدافع عنه أمام خصومه من الأحزاب الأخرى، ودخل في معارك حامية مع منتقدي سعد زغلول زعيم الأمة حول سياسة المفاوضات مع الإنجليز بعد الثورة.

وبعد فترة انتقل للعمل مع عبد القادر حمزة سنة (1342هـ= 1923م) في جريدة البلاغ، وارتبط اسمه بتلك الجريدة، وملحقها الأدبي الأسبوعي لسنوات طويلة، ولمع اسمه، وذاع صيته واُنْتخب عضوا بمجلس النواب، ولن يَنسى له التاريخ وقفته الشجاعة حين أراد الملك فؤاد إسقاط عبارتين من الدستور، تنص إحداهما على أن الأمة مصدر السلطات، والأخرى أن الوزارة مسئولة أمام البرلمان، فارتفع صوت العقاد من تحت قبة البرلمان على رؤوس الأشهاد من أعضائه قائلا: "إن الأمة على استعداد لأن تسحق أكبر رأس في البلاد يخون الدستور ولا يصونه"، وقد كلفته هذه الكلمة الشجاعة تسعة أشهر من السجن سنة (1349هـ= 1930م) بتهمة العيب في الذات الملكية.

وظل العقاد منتميًا لحزب الوفد حتى اصطدم بسياسته تحت زعامة مصطفى النحاس باشا في سنة ( 1354هـ= 1935م) فانسحب من العمل السياسي، وبدأ نشاطُه الصحفي يقل بالتدريج وينتقل إلى مجال التأليف، وإن كانت مساهماته بالمقالات لم تنقطع إلى الصحف، فشارك في تحرير صحف روزاليوسف، والهلال، وأخبار اليوم، ومجلة الأزهر.

مؤلفات العقاد

المستقبل في عيون مفكر

عُرف العقاد منذ صغره بنهمه الشديد في القراءة، وإنفاقه الساعات الطوال في البحث والدرس، وقدرته الفائقة على الفهم والاستيعاب، وشملت قراءاته الأدب العربي والآداب العالمية فلم ينقطع يومًا عن الاتصال بهما، لا يحوله مانع عن قراءة عيونهما ومتابعة الجديد الذي يصدر منهما، وبلغ من شغفه بالقراءة أنه يطالع كتبًا كثيرة لا ينوي الكتابة في موضوعاتها حتى إن أديبًا زاره يومًا، فوجد على مكتبه بعض المجلدات في غرائز الحشرات وسلوكها، فسأله عنها، فأجابه بأنه يقرأ ذلك توسيعًا لنهمه وإدراكه، حتى ينفذ إلى بواطن الطبائع وأصولها الأولى، ويقيس عليها دنيا الناس والسياسة.

وكتب العقاد عشرات الكتب في موضوعات مختلفة، فكتب في الأدب والتاريخ والاجتماع مثل: مطالعات في الكتب والحياة، ومراجعات في الأدب والفنون، وأشتات مجتمعة في اللغة والأدب، وساعات بين الكتب، وعقائد المفكرين في القرن العشرين، وجحا الضاحك المضحك، وبين الكتب والناس، والفصول، واليد القوية في مصر.

ووضع في الدراسات النقدية واللغوية مؤلفات كثيرة، أشهرها كتاب "الديوان في النقد والأدب" بالاشتراك مع المازني، وأصبح اسم الكتاب عنوانًا على مدرسة شعرية عُرفت بمدرسة الديوان، وكتاب "ابن الرومي حياته من شعره"، وشعراء مصر وبيئاتهم في الجيل الماضي، ورجعة أبي العلاء، وأبو نواس الحسن بن هانئ، واللغة الشاعرية، والتعريف بشكسبير.

وله في السياسة عدة كتب يأتي في مقدمتها: "الحكم المطلق في القرن العشرين"، و"هتلر في الميزان"، وأفيون الشعوب"، و"فلاسفة الحكم في العصر الحديث"، و"الشيوعية والإسلام"، و"النازية والأديان"، و"لا شيوعية ولا استعمار".

وهو في هذه الكتب يحارب الشيوعية والنظم الاستبدادية، ويمجد الديمقراطية التي تكفل حرية الفرد، الذي يشعر بأنه صاحب رأي في حكومة بلاده، وبغير ذلك لا تتحقق له مزية، وهو يُعِدُّ الشيوعية مذهبًا هدَّامًا يقضي على جهود الإنسانية في تاريخها القديم والحديث، ولا سيما الجهود التي بذلها الإنسان للارتفاع بنفسه من الإباحية الحيوانية إلى مرتبة المخلوق الذي يعرف حرية الفكر وحرية الضمير.

وله تراجم عميقة لأعلام من الشرق والغرب، مثل "سعد زغلول، وغاندي وبنيامين فرانكلين، ومحمد علي جناح، وعبد الرحمن الكواكبي، وابن رشد، والفارابي، ومحمد عبده، وبرناردشو، والشيخ الرئيس ابن سينا".

وأسهم في الترجمة عن الإنجليزية بكتابين هما "عرائس وشياطين، وألوان من القصة القصيرة في الأدب الأمريكي".

إسلاميات العقاد

انعقاد مجمع اللغة العربية برئاسةلطفي السيد ولحظةانفعال من العقاد

تجاوزت مؤلفات العقاد الإسلامية أربعين كتابًا، شملت جوانب مختلفة من الثقافة الإسلامية، فتناول أعلام الإسلام في كتب ذائعة، عرف كثير منها باسم العبقريات، استهلها بعبقرية محمد، ثم توالت باقي السلسلة التي ضمت عبقرية الصديق، وعبقرية عمر، وعبقرية علي، وعبقرية خالد، وداعي السماء بلال، وذو النورين عثمان، والصديقة بنت الصديق، وأبو الشهداء وعمرو بن العاص، ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان، وفاطمة الزهراء والفاطميون.

وهو في هذه الكتب لا يهتم بسرد الحوادث، وترتيب الوقائع، وإنما يعني برسم صورة للشخصية تُعرِّفنا به، وتجلو لنا خلائقه وبواعث أعماله، مثلما تجلو الصورة ملامح من تراه بالعين.

وقد ذاعت عبقرياته واُشتهرت بين الناس، وكان بعضها موضوع دراسة الطلاب في المدارس الثانوية في مصر، وحظيت من التقدير والاحتفاء بما لم تحظ به كتب العقاد الأخرى.

وألَّف العقاد في مجال الدفاع عن الإسلام عدة كتب، يأتي في مقدمتها: حقائق الإسلام وأباطيل خصومه، والفلسفة القرآنية، والتفكير فريضة إسلامية، ومطلع النور، والديمقراطية في الإسلام، والإنسان في القرآن الكريم، والإسلام في القرن العشرين وما يقال عن الإسلام.

وهو في هذه الكتب يدافع عن الإسلام أمام الشبهات التي يرميه بها خصومه وأعداؤه، مستخدمًا علمه الواسع وقدرته على المحاجاة والجدل، وإفحام الخصوم بالمنطق السديد، فوازن بين الإسلام وغيره وانتهى من الموازنة إلى شمول حقائق الإسلام وخلوص عبادته وشعائره من شوائب الملل الغابرة حين حُرِّفت عن مسارها الصحيح، وعرض للنبوة في القديم والحديث، وخلص إلى أن النبوة في الإسلام كانت كمال النبوات، وختام الرسالات وهو يهاجم الذين يدعون أن الإسلام يدعو إلى الانقياد والتسليم دون تفكير وتأمل، ويقدم ما يؤكد على أن التفكير فريضة إسلامية، وأن مزية القرآن الأولى هي التنويه بالعقل وإعماله، ويكثر من النصوص القرآنية التي تؤيد ذلك، ليصل إلى أن العقل الذي يخاطبه الإسلام هو العقل الذي يعصم الضمير ويدرك الحقائق ويميز بين الأشياء.

وقد رد العقاد في بعض هذه الكتب ما يثيره أعداء الإسلام من شبهات ظالمة يحاولون ترويجها بشتى الوسائل، مثل انتشار الإسلام بالسيف، وتحبيذ الإسلام للرق، وقد فنَّد الكاتب هذه التهم بالحجج المقنعة والأدلة القاطعة في كتابه "ما يقال عن الإسلام".

شاعرية العقاد

لم يكن العقاد كاتبًا فذا وباحثًا دؤوبًا ومفكرًا عميقًا، ومؤرخًا دقيقًا فحسب، بل كان شاعرًا مجددًا، له عشرة دواوين، هي: يقظة الصباح، ووهج الظهيرة، وأشباح الأصيل، وأعاصير مغرب، وبعد الأعاصير، وأشجان الليل، ووحي الأربعين، وهدية الكروان، وعابر سبيل، وديوان من دواوين، وهذه الدواوين العشرة هي ثمرة ما يزيد على خمسين عامًا من التجربة الشعرية.

ومن أطرف دواوين العقاد ديوانه "عابر سبيل" أراد به أن يبتدع طريقة في الشعر العربي، ولا يجعل الشعر مقصورًا على غرض دون غرض، فأمور الحياة كلها تصلح موضوعًا للشعر؛ ولذا جعل هذا الديوان بموضوعات مستمدة من الحياة، ومن الموضوعات التي ضمها الديوان قصيدة عن "عسكري المرور" جاء فيها:

متحكم في الراكبـــين

وما لــــه أبدًا ركوبة

لهم المثوبة من بنــانك

حين تأمر والعقـــوبة

مُر ما بدا لك في الطـريق

ورض على مهل شعوبه

أنا ثائر أبدًا وما فـــي

ثورتي أبدًا صعـــوبة

أنا راكب رجلي فـــلا

أمْرٌ عليَّ ولا ضريبة

تقدير العقاد

لقي العقاد تقديرا وحفاوة في حياته من مصر والعالم العربي، فاخْتير عضوًا في مجمع اللغة العربية بمصر سنة (1359هـ= 1940م) فهو من الرعيل الأول من أبناء المجمع، واخْتير عضوًا مراسلا في مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق، ونظيره في العراق، وحصل على جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب سنة (1379هـ= 1959م).

وتُرجمت بعض كتبه إلى اللغات الأخرى، فتُرجم كتابه المعروف "الله" إلى الفارسية، ونُقلت عبقرية محمد وعبقرية الإمام علي، وأبو الشهداء إلى الفارسية، والأردية، والملاوية، كما تُرجمت بعض كتبه إلى الألمانية والفرنسية والروسية.

وكان أدب العقاد وفكره ميدانًا لأطروحات جامعية تناولته شاعرًا وناقدًا ومؤرخًا وكاتبًا، وأطلقت كلية اللغة العربية بالأزهر اسمه على إحدى قاعات محاضراتها، وبايعه طه حسين بإمارة الشعر بعد موت شوقي، وحافظ إبراهيم، قائلا: "ضعوا لواء الشعر في يد العقاد، وقولوا للأدباء والشعراء أسرعوا واستظلوا بهذا اللواء، فقد رفعه لكم صاحبه".

وقد أصدرت دار الكتب نشرة بيلوجرافية وافية عن مؤلفات العقاد، وأصدر الدكتور حمدي السكوت أستاذ الأدب العربي بالجامعة الأمريكية كتابًا شاملا عن العقاد، اشتمل على بيلوجرافية لكل إنتاج العقاد الأدبي والفكري، ولا تخلو دراسة عن الأدب العربي الحديث عن تناول كتاباته الشعرية والنثرية.

واشْتُهر العقاد بصالونه الأدبي الذي كان يعقد في صباح كل جمعة، يؤمه تلامذته ومحبوه، يلتقون حول أساتذتهم، ويعرضون لمسائل من العلم والأدب والتاريخ دون الإعداد لها أو ترتيب، وإنما كانت تُطْرح بينهم ويُدلي كل منهم بدلوه، وعن هذه الجلسات الشهيرة أخرج الأستاذ أنيس منصور كتابه البديع " في صالون العقاد".

وفاة العقاد

ظل العقاد عظيم الإنتاج، لا يمر عام دون أن يسهم فيه بكتاب أو عدة كتب، حتى تجاوزت كتُبُه مائةَ كتاب، بالإضافة إلى مقالاته العديدة التي تبلغ الآلاف في بطون الصحف والدوريات، ووقف حياته كلها على خدمة الفكر الأدبي حتى لقي الله في (26 من شوال 1383هـ= 12 من مارس 1964م).

مولد الطاقة من الهواء


فى مثل هذا اليوم استخدم أول مولد حديث للطاقة من الهواء، في منطقة ميدل ويست ـ Middle west بالولايات المتحدة في عام (1876). ويطلق هذا الإسم على كل محرك يعمل بالهواء, وعلى هذا النحو فهو الشكل الحديث لطاحونة الهواء القديمة. وفي عام 1984 تمكنت شركة أنتر سود ـ Intersud من عرض نموذج لمولد طاقة من الهواء. 


مولد العالم الكبير أحمد كمال بن حسن بن أحمد


فى مثل هذا اليوم 29 من يونيو 1851م

ولد العالم الكبير أحمد كمال بن حسن بن أحمد، المعروف بأحمد باشا كمال، رائد الدراسات الأثرية في العالم العربي، صاحب المعجم الكبير "قاموس اللغة المصرية القديمة"، الذي أثبت فيه صلة اللغة المصرية القديمة باللغات السامة، وخاصة اللغة العربية. 


إنشاء مصلحة الآثار والمتحف المصري


فى مثل هذا اليوم 29 من يونيو 1835م

اصدر محمد علي باشا -حاكم مصر- أمرا بإنشاء مصلحة الآثار والمتحف المصري، وأسند إدارتهما إلى يوسف ضياء أفندي بإشراف رفاعة الطهطاوي، ويقع المتحف حاليا في ميدان التحرير في وسط القاهرة؛ حيث افتتح في نوفمبر 1901م، على مساحة 13600 متر مربع، ويضم أهم الآثار المصرية القديمة، منها آثار مجموعة "توت عنخ آمون"


سقوط مدينة قرطبة


في مثل هذا اليوم 29 من يونيو 1236م

سقطت مدينة قرطبة حاضرة الخلافة الأموية في الأندلس وكبرى قواعدها الكبرى في يد فرناندو الثالث ملك قشتالة، بعد أن تخلّى عنها محمد بن يوسف بن هود، وكان في إمكانه نجدتها لكنه لم يفعل. 


الأسبان يستعيدون السيطرة على ميناء ومدينة "وهران" الجزائرية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 29 من يونيو 1732م

استعاد الأسبان السيطرة على ميناء ومدينة "وهران" الجزائرية من العثمانيين، وكان العثمانيون قد فتحوا وهران قبل 24 عاما، وخلصوها من الاحتلال الأسبا

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 / 6


الإمام حسونة النواوي يتولى مشيخة الأزهر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يونيو 1895م= 8 من المحرم 1313هـ

تولي الشيخ الإمام "حسونة النواوي" مشيخة الأزهر، وهو الشيخ الثالث والعشرون في ترتيب من تولى مشيخة الأزهر.


وفاة الفقيه الكبير عبد الرازق السنهورى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يونيو 1971م= 27 من ربيع الآخر 1391 هـ

توفى الفقيه الكبير عبد الرازق السنهوري، صاحب كتاب الوسيط في القانون المدني، ومؤسس مجلس الدولة بمصر، وواضع عدة قوانين مدنية لبعض البلاد العربي


وفاة الأديب الروائي المصري محمد عبد الحليم عبد الله


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يونيو 1970م= 25 من ربيع الآخر 1390 هـ

توفى الأديب الروائي المصري محمد عبد الحليم عبد الله، أحد رواد فن الرواية في الأدب العربي الحديث، من رواياته: لقيطة


التوقيع على معاهدة الدفاع العربي المشترك


فى مثل هذا اليوم تم التوقيع على معاهدة الدفاع العربي المشترك بحضور الملك الحسين والرئيس جمال عبد الناصر

المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي

من أهم الأجهزة التي تنظم العمل العربي المشترك في إطار أعمال الجامعة العربية هنالك المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي الذي أنشئ من وزراء الدول الأعضاء المختصين بالشؤون الاقتصادية أو من يمثلونهم بموجب تعديل للمادة الثامنة من اتفاقية الدفاع المشترك والتعاون الاقتصادي بين دول الجامعة العربية، بحيث ينشأ مجلس باسم المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي يضم الوزراء المختصين ووزراء الخارجية تكون مهمته تحقيق أغراض الجامعة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والموافقة على إنشاء أية منظمة عربية متخصصة.

اللجان العليا الأردنية العربية المشتركة

في إطار دفع التعاون الثنائي بين الأردن والأقطار العربية، أنشئت لجان عليا مشتركة مع عدد من الدول العربية التي ترتبط بالأردن بعلاقات تعاون واسع، وتجتمع اللجنة المشتركة دورياً وبالتناوب في عمان وفي عاصمة البلد العربي المعنيّ ، برئاسة رئيس الوزراء في كل من البلدين وعضوية الوزراء المسئولين عن الاقتصاد والتجارة والاستثمار والتعاون الاقتصادي والفني والثقاف


زلزال شديد يضرب مدينة كيتا فى باكستان


فى مثل هذا اليوم زلزال شديد يضرب مدينة كيتا فى باكستان و يسفر عن مقتل 26 الف شخص 


عداد الهاتف


فى مثل هذا اليوم سجل المهندس الفرنسي انطوان بارني ـ Antoine Barnay” (1898 ـ 1945). في 18 آيار 1923 براءة اختراع طريقة الربط الأتوماتيكي بين مشتركي الهاتف وكان ذلك بداية ظهور العداد. ولكن هذه الطريقة لم تعد مستعملة. 

الانجليز يعدمون جان دارك حرقا


فى مثل هذا اليوم الانجليز يعدمون جان دارك حرقا

"جان دارك" هي إحدى الفرنسيات التي ارتبط اسمها ليس فقط بمقاومة المحتل البريطاني، وإنما بالمقاومة النسائية في العالم.

ولدت جان دارك عام 1412م بمدينة "دومريمي" شمال شرق فرنسا، وتوفيت عام 1431م في التاسعة عشرة من عمرها بمدينة "روون" في إقليم نورماندي شمال البلاد بعد أن أحرقت قوات الاحتلال جسدها حية واتهموها بالإلحاد.

ترجع شهرة جان دارك إلى نجاحها في رفع حصار قوات الاحتلال الإنجليزية عن مدينة "أورليانز" الفرنسية عام 1429؛ حيث استطاعت جان دارك لقاء الملك الفرنسي "شارل السابع" بمدينة "شينون" وأقنعته بالمهمة العسكرية التي نذرت نفسها لها وهي تخليص أورليانز من براثن الإنجليز.

وتقدمت "جان" التي كانت تبلغ حينها 13 عاما على رأس جيش صغير وتمكنت من الانتصار في معركة بمدينة "باتاي" وطرد جيش الاحتلال من أورليانز.

وعرفت جان دارك منذ ذلك الحين باسم "لابوسيل دورليانز" (La Pucelle d’Orlenas) أي عذراء أورليانز.

ملحدة ومرتدة

إلا أن جان دارك التي وهبت نفسها في عمر مبكر للكفاح والمقاومة ضد الإنجليز أخفقت في "كوبييني" قبل أن تصل إلى باريس، وسقطت في 23 مايو 1430 في أيدي "البورجينيين" نسبة إلى جنود دوق "بورجوني" المعارض لمقاطعة آرمانياك، وتم بيعها إلى الإنجليز بعد أن ألصقوا بها تهمة السحر، وقدمت جان إلى محكمة كنسية ترأسها أسقف "بيير كوشون"، واعتُبرت بموجب قرار المحكمة ملحدة ومرتدة وهو ما ترتب عليه حرقها حية في 30-5-1431م.

وفى عام 1450 أي بعد 19 عاما على حرقها أقيمت محكمه خصيصا لتكريمها، ولم يتوقف التكريم عند هذا الحد، بل إنه في عام 1909 -أي بعد أكثر من 450 عاما- جرى تقديرها كمسيحية؛ إذ تم تطويبها، ولقبت جان دارك بالقديسة في عام 1920.

في الأعمال الأدبية

بقيت جان دارك مصدر إلهام للعديد من المبدعين الفرنسيين، وخرجت الكثير من الأعمال الأدبية التي تروي قصتها. ومن أشهر هذه الأعمال قصيدة "كريستين دو بيزان" في عام 1429م وكانت جان داراك حية، وحملت عنوان: " جان دارك ". وكذلك المأساة المسرحية التي وضعها الأديب "شولر" عام 1801 وجاءت تحت عنوان: "عذراء أورليانز". كما وضع "شارل بيجي" في عام 1897 المأساة الثلاثية التي حملت عنوان: "جان دارك". وفى عام 1928 أنتج "كارل دريير" فيلما بعنوان: "آلام جان دارك".

لويز ضد السلطة

ولم تكن جان دارك وحدها رمز المقاومة النسائية في فرنسا، بل كان هناك أخريات وإن اختلفت أشكال المقاومة، ومنهن "لويز ميشيل" مدرّسة المرحلة الابتدائية التي اعتبرت على رأس لواء الثورة والتمرد ضد السلطة وأصحاب رؤوس المال.

ولدت لويز ميشيل في "فرونكورت لاكوت" بمقاطعة "أوت مارن" عام 1830، وتوفيت في مرسيليا عام 1905.

والتحقت لويز عام 1871 وكان عمرها 41 عاما "بالكوميونة" Commune، تلك الثورة التي فجرها عمال باريس ضد حكومة اليمين، وكان انضمام لويز إلى العصبة الشيوعية الدولية في شبابها أثر كبير على هذا التطور في حياتها، وعُرفت لويز في هذه الفترة بنضالها السياسي ومقاومتها لسلطات الرئيس الفرنسي وللتيار اليميني السائد.

وأدى تمرد "لويز ميشيل" وانحيازها للفقراء إلى نفيها إلى مقاطعة "كاليدونيا الجديدة" الفرنسية فيما وراء البحار، حيث مكثت بها 7 سنوات بين عامي 1873 و1880.

نضال القديسات

وفضلا عن جان دارك ولويز ميشيل، حفل تاريخ فرنسا بمقاومات ومناضلات عديدات، من بينهن "سانت جنفييف"، وهي قديسة مسيحية لها مكانتها التاريخية المميزة، خاصة في باريس. ولدت جنفيف في "نانتير" عام 442، وتوفيت في "لوتيس" عام 502، في الـ80 من عمرها. وقامت "جنفيف" بدور كبير في إثارة الحماسة في نفوس أبناء مدينة "لوتيس" الفرنسية في مواجهة القوات الغازية للملك "آرتاليا" الذي أسس إمبراطورية عظمى انهارت مع وفاته. وتمكنت "جنفيف" بنشاطها في شحذ همم المواطنين ورفع معنوياتهم ضد الغزاة. 

وفاة لظاهر بيبرس


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30من يونيو 1277م= 28 من المحرم 676 هـ

توفى السلطان "الظاهر بيبرس" المؤسس الحقيقي لدولة المماليك في مصر والشام

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور اشرف

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 1 / 7 

أول حكومة عراقية بعد الإطاحة بنظام صدام حسين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 1من يوليو 2004م= 13 من ربيع الأول 1425هـ

الحكومة العراقية المعينة من قبل الأمم المتحدة تؤدي اليمين الدستورية لتصبح أول حكومة عراقية بعد الإطاحة بنظام صدام حسين على يد الأمريكان. وإياد علاوي الشيعي العلماني الذي كانت تربطه علاقات بوكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية يتولى رئاسة الوزراء، بينما تولى غازي الياور الزعيم العشائري السني رئاسة العراق؛ ليصبح أول رئيس بعد إطاحة صدام حسين في إبريل 2003م . 

وفاة الموسيقار محمد الموجى عن 72 عاما


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1995 توفى الملحن الكبير محمد الموجى ، وقد لعب دورا فى تطوير الاغنية العربية ، ومن اشهر الحانة اغنيات : ياما القمر على الباب وانا قلبى اليك ميال وصافينى مرة وقارئة الفنجان . 

ارسال القناة على مدار 24 ساعة


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1994 اصبح ارسال القناة على مدار الـ 24 ساعة يتم بثها من خلال 7 اقمار لتغطية جميع انحاء العالم . 

الحكومة الجزائرية المؤقتة والحكومة الفرنسية تجرى استفتاء


فى مثل هذا اليوم 1 من يوليو 1962م= 29 من المحرم 1382هـ اجرت الحكومة الجزائرية المؤقتة والحكومة الفرنسية استفتاء بشأن استقلال الجزائر بعد حركة الجهاد الطويلة التي خاضتها الجزائر ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي، وكانت النتيجة 97.3% لصالح الاستقلال

وفاة الشاعر المصري هاشم الرفاعي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 1من يوليو 1959م= 23 من شوال 1378هـ

توفى الشاعر المصري هاشم الرفاعي، أحد رواد الشعر في القرن العشرين، وكان قد ولد بقرية "أنشاص الرمل" في محافظة الشرقية، التحق بمعهد الزقازيق الديني الذي بدأ به نشاطه الشعري، ثم بكلية دار العلوم التي لم يكمل الدراسة بهاحيث توفي قبل تخرجه، وكان عمره 24 عاما، من أشهر قصائده: رسالة في ليلة التنفيذ، جمع شعره ونشره أخوه عبد الرحيم جامع الرفاعي . 

الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة داج همرشولد يصل إلى القاهرة


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1959وصل الى القاهرة الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة داج همرشولد للتباحث مع عبد الناصر فى إمكانية السماح للبضائع و السفن الاسرائيلية بعبور قناة السويس و سبل استيعاب اللاجئين الفلسطنيين اقتصادياً فى البلدان العربية إلا أن مصر أصرت على رفضها. 

إنشاء أول وزارة للصناعة في مصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1956 تم

إنشاء أول وزارة للصناعة في مصر، وتولاها المهندس عزيز صدقي 

معركة أنوال


فى مثل هذا اليوم 1من يوليو 1921م= 25 من شوال 1339هـ

الأمير المغربي محمد عبد الكريم الخطابي ينتصر على الأسبان في معركة "أنوال" الشهيرة، وينجح في إقامة دولة جمهورية في الريف، استطاعت أن تواجه الاستعمار الفرنسي والأسباني، إلا أن اتحاد هاتين الدولتين الكبريين ضدها أدى إلى سقوطها بعد قتال مجيد، خاضه الريفيون دفاعا عن استقلالهم
الصحفي التونسي بنعيسى بن الشيخ أحمد


فى مثل هذا اليوم 1من يوليو 1909م= 26 من جمادى الآخرة 1327 هـ

الصحفي التونسي بنعيسى بن الشيخ أحمد يصدر صحيفة فكاهية بعنوان جحا، كان هدفها مقاومة البدع ودعوة الشباب التونسي للتحلي بالأخلاق الحميدة. 

مولد الشاعر الكبير مطران خليل مطران


فى مثل هذا اليوم 1من يوليو 1872م= 24 من ربيع الآخر 1289 هـ

ولد الشاعر الكبير مطران خليل مطران، الذي ولد بلبنان وعاش في مصر، ولقب بشاعر القطرين . 

اعتلاء الملكة فيكتوريا عرش بريطانيا


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1837 اعتلت الملكة فيكتوريا عرش بريطانيا، وقد حكمت بلادها أكثر من 60 سنة فقد توفيت عام 1901 . 

الحملة الفرنسية على مصر بقيادة نابليون بونابرت


فى مثل هذا اليوم 1 من يوليو 1798م= 17 من المحرم 1213 هـ

الحملة الفرنسية على مصر بقيادة نابليون بونابرت. وقد لقيت هذه الحملة مقاومة شرسة من الشعب المصري؛ ما اضطرها في النهاية إلى الجلاء عن مصر بعد ثلاث سنوات فقط

لويس السادس عشر آخر ملوك فرنسا يخفق في مغادرة باريس


فى مثل هذا اليوم آخر ملوك فرنسا: لويس السادس عشر يخفق في مغادرة باريس والانضمام لقوافل المهاجرين منها؛ حيث اعتقل وحُكم عليه بالإعدام وتم تنفيذ الحكم

----------


## samoora

> حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 1 / 7 
> 
> أول حكومة عراقية بعد الإطاحة بنظام صدام حسين
> 
> 
> فى مثل هذا اليوم 1من يوليو 2004م= 13 من ربيع الأول 1425هـ
> 
> الحكومة العراقية المعينة من قبل الأمم المتحدة تؤدي اليمين الدستورية لتصبح أول حكومة عراقية بعد الإطاحة بنظام صدام حسين على يد الأمريكان. وإياد علاوي الشيعي العلماني الذي كانت تربطه علاقات بوكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية يتولى رئاسة الوزراء، بينما تولى غازي الياور الزعيم العشائري السني رئاسة العراق؛ ليصبح أول رئيس بعد إطاحة صدام حسين في إبريل 2003م . 
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااا

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 2 / 7


أكتشاف أول حقل للبترول الخام في منطقة دلتا النيل


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 2005 أعلن المهندس سامح فهمي وزير البترول تحقيق أول اكتشاف للزيت الخام بدلتا النيل بمنطقة امتياز المنصورة‏,‏ حققت الكشف شركة المنصورة للبترول من البئر الاستكشافية التماد‏-1‏ الذي يقع علي بعد نحو‏15‏ كيلو مترا جنوب شرق مدينة المنصورة ونحو‏6‏ كيلو مترات شرق منطقة جنوب المنصورة‏.

اعتماد مبـــــادئ قـــــانونية بمصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 2005 اعتمدت محكمة استئناف القاهرة عدة مبادئ قانونية مهمة في العديد من أحكامها الحديثة المتعلقة بمجال التحكيم فقد قررت عدم اختصاص القضاء المصري بدعاوي بطلان أحكام التحكيم التجاري الدولي التي تصدر خارج إقليم جمهورية مصر العربية مادام أن طرفي التحكيم لم يتفقا علي اخضاعه لقانون التحكيم المصري رقم‏1994/27.


الهاتف العمومي


فى مثل هذا اليوم حصل ”وليم جراي ـ William Gray” على براءة إختراع رقم 408709 لجهاز يسمح بتشغيل الهاتف بقطع النقود وتم تشغيل أول هاتف مزود بهذا الجهاز في بنك هارتفورد بالولايات المتحدة الأميركية.تمكن كل من ”وليم جراي” و”اموس ويتني ـ Amos Whitney” ” فرانسيس برات ـ Francis Pratt” بتأسيس شركة تقوم بتركيب هاتف يعمل بقطع النقود في المحلات الكبرى


إعلان الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر قيام الاتحاد الاشتراكى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1962 اعلن الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر قيام الاتحاد الاشتراكى وهو امتداد لاسلوب نظام الحزب الواحد الذى ظل يحكم مصر منذ ثورة 1952 وحتى قرر السادات عام 1976 بدء العمل بنظامالتعددية السياسية فى شكل منابر لليسار واليمين والوسط


انتحار الروائى الامريكى ارنست هيمينجواى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1961 انتحر الروائى الامريكى ارنست هيمينجواى ومن اشهر رواياتة " وداعا للسلاح " و " لمن تقرع الاجراس " و " العجوز والبحر " وفاز بجائزة نوبل فى الاداب عام 1954 . 

وفاة عيسى إسكندر المعلوف


فى مثل هذا اليوم 2 من يوليو 1956م

توفى عيسى إسكندر المعلوف أحد علماء العربية والتاريخ في لبنان، وقد اختير عضوا في مجمع اللغة العربية بمصر ودمشق، وله العديد من المؤلفات المطبوعةوالمخطوطة. 


وفاة أحمد زكي باشا شيخ العروبة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 2 من يوليو 1934م

توفى أحمد زكي باشا شيخ العروبة وصاحب الخزانة الزكية التي حوت آلاف المخطوطات العربية 


صدور جريدة الاهالى العراقية


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1931 صدر العدد الاول من جريدة الاهالى وكان صدورها تابعا للحزب الديموقراطى الذى يضم كامل الجادرجى ومحمد حديد وكان مثلها الاعلى طه حسين فى السعى من اجل التنوير 

مولد المغنى والملحن الشعبى الشيخ عيسى إمام


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1918 ولد المغنى والملحن الشعبى الشيخ عيسى امام وقد ذاع صيتة بعد نكسة 1967 وكانت اغانية تجد صدى واسعا بين قطاعات واسعة من المصريين خاصة الطلبة وكان يعتمد على اشعار احمد فؤاد نجم التى توجه نقدا لاذعا للاوضاع السياسية والاجتماعية 


وفاة السلطان محمود الثاني


فى مثل هذا اليوم 2 من يوليو 1839م .. توفى السلطان محمود الثاني"، وهو السلطان التاسع والعشرون في سلسلة سلاطين الدولة العثمانية، ارتبط اسمه في التاريخ العثماني بإلغاء فرقة الإنكشارية، ومحاولة إصلاح الدولة


تلغراف مورس الكهربائى


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1837 أودع الأميركي صمويل مورس براءة اختراع التلغراف الكهربائي. وافتتح خط واشنطن بعد متاعب كبيرة. وقدتعرض صمويل مورس كثيرا لإنكار إختراعه عليه. لكن المحكمة أصدرت حكماً ثبتت له حقوقه، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ والتلغراف أصبح يحقق تطوراً بصورة مذهلة، وحقق أموالاً طائلة وشهرة واسعة


دخول الحملة الفرنسية بقيادة نابليون بونابرت مدينة الإسكندرية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 2 من يوليو 1798م

دخلت الحملة الفرنسية بقيادة نابليون بونابرت مدينة الإسكندرية، معلنة بدء الاحتلال الفرنسي لمصر الذي دام ثلاث سنو


إعادة افتتاح الأزهر بعد أن أغلق أبوابه عقب مقتل كليبر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 2 من يوليو 1801م.. تم إعادة افتتاح الأزهر بعد أن أغلق أبوابه عقب مقتل "كليبر" قائد الحملة الفرنسية في مصر وظل مغلقا زهاء عام، حتى اُفتتح عند شروع الفرنسيين في الجلاء عن مصر


وفاة الفيلسوف و الاديب الفرنسى جان جاك روسو

فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1778 توفى جان جاك روسو...المدافع عن الديمقراطية، الرافض لفكرة المساواة الاجتماعية .

جان جاك روسو جان جاك روسو، شخصية مثيرة للاعجاب والدهشة في آن واحد شخصية تشد القاريء لاول وهلة هو بالنسبة للعديد من الناس: شخصية في مركز كل شيء وفوق كل شيء يتعلق بعالمنا وحتى حياتنا: افكار الحرية، مفهوم المساواة، العودة الى الطبيعة، المواضيع الكبرى للادب، الانثربولوجيا والتحليل النفسي، الثورة الفرنسية.

ففي وسط القرن الثامن عشر كان يطالب بحقوق الفرد ويؤكد بأن التربية يجب ان تعمل على تنشئة الرجال وكان يعتز ويقدس الاخلاص الزوجي المبني على العاطفة الواحدة، وينادي بأن السيادة هي واحدة لا يمكن تجزئتها ويتهم المشهد المسرحي بعزل الافراد ووضعهم داخل نفق مغلق، وكان يحذر من مخاطر نظرية التطور التي تخلط بين الرغبات والانحلال كان يطالب باحترام الطبيعة.

بأفكاره كان يحتل مكانة خاصة بين فلاسفة القرن الثامن عشر، فبينما كان الفلاسفة الموسوعيون انذاك امثال فولتير يمتدحون حضارة يتجلى سموها في الرفاهية والفنون الجميلة، كان روسو يدعو الى حياة البساطة والتواضع ويدافع عن فكر الطيبوبة الاصيلة للانسان البدائ


فك الجيش الموحدي بقيادة الخليفة أبي يعقوب يوسف


فى مثل هذا اليوم 2 من يوليو 1184م

فك الجيش الموحدي بقيادة الخليفة "أبي يعقوب يوسف" الحصار عن مدينة "شفترين" الأندلسية التي وقعت في قبضة النصارى بعد أن فشل الموحدون في اقتحام أسوار المدينة.

----------


## N_tarawneh

أشرف ...

موضوعك رائع وجميل ومفيد ...

بالتوفيق يا صديقي ...

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 3 / 7

فوز الرئيس سوهارتو وحزبه جولكار


فى مثل هذا اليوم 3من يوليو 1971م

فاز الرئيس سوهارتو وحزبه "جولكار" الذي يعني الفئة العاملة بالانتخابات الرئاسية في إندونيسيا بعد تنحية الرئيس السابق سوكارنو من قبل المجلس الاستشاري الأعلى بإندونيسي




اعلان استقلال الجزائر عن فرنسا

فى مثل هذا اليوم تم اعلان استقلال الجزائر عن فرنسا بعد احتلال دام 132 عاما.


بدء انسحاب الحملة الفرنسية من تونس

فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1958 كان بدء انسحاب الحملة الفرنسية من تونس حيث لم يرضخ الشعب التونسي لاحتلال فرنسا لبلاده تحت عنوان براق وهو إعلان الحماية، الذي استهدفت فرنسا من اختياره عدم إثارة الدول الأوروبية، والتمويه على أبناء تونس بأنها لم تحتل بلدهم وتنزلها منزلة المستعمرات وحتى تحمل الجانب الوطني نفقات الاحتلال.

واشتعلت الثورة في معظم أنحاء تونس وعجزت فرنسا عن وقف العمليات الحربية في تونس . 


انتخابات فى مصر لاختيار أعضاء الاتحاد القومى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1957 تمت انتخابات فى مصر لاختيار أعضاء الاتحاد القومى الذى أصبح الحزب الوحيد المسموح به مصر بدلاً من ( حزب الأحرار )

و حددت مهمته بتحقيق أهداف الثورة و إقامة ديمقراطية اشتراكية تعاونية .


توقيع معاهدة برلين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 3 من يوليو 1878م

.. تم توقيع معاهدة برلين بين الدولة العثمانية وروسيا القيصرية بعد هزيمة العثمانيين أمام الروس،وتم بمقتضى هذه المعاهدة اقتطاع بعض أراضي الدولة العثمانية، وفُرضت عليها غرامات باهظة، وهُجّر مليون مسلم بلغاري إلى إستانبول . 


مولد الخليفة الفاطمي أبي تميم محمد بن الظاهر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 3من يوليو 1029م

ولد الخليفة الفاطمي أبي تميم محمد بن الظاهر، المعروف بالمستنصر، تولى الخلافة الفاطمية في مصر، وهو في السابعة من عمره، وظل بمنصبه ستين سنة وأربعة أشهر، فكان أطول الخلفاء عهدًا، ولم تتمتع البلاد في عهده بالهدوء والرخاء سوى فترات قليلة، وشهد عصره المجاعة الكبرى التي عرفت بالشدة المستنصرية. 


معركة أجنادين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 3 من يوليو 634م

نشبت معركة أجنادين بين المسلمين بقيادة خالد بن الوليد والروم بقيادة القبقلار، وانتصر المسلمون في هذه المعركة، وانفتح لهم الطريق لاستكمال فتح الشام

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 4 / 7

اليونان بطل اوربا لكرة القدم


في مثل هذا اليوم 4 يوليو 2004 فاز الفريق الوطني اليوناني لكرة القدم على نظيره البرتغالي بهدف مقابل صفر

ويتوج بذلك بطلا لأوروبا لسنة 2004 . 


أسبانيا تبرم معاهدة صداقة مع المغرب


فى مثل هذا اليوم 4 من يوليو 1991م

ابرمت أسبانيا معاهدة صداقة مع المغرب فيما يعد أول معاهدة تبرمها مدريد مع دول شمال أفريقيا . 


وفاة محمد أمين طاهر الحسيني المعروف بأمين الحسيني


فى مثل هذا اليوم 4 من يوليو 1974م

توفى محمد أمين طاهر الحسيني المعروف بأمين الحسيني أحد كبار قادة الجهاد الفلسطيني وقد ولد بالقدس وتعلم بها وتقلد منصب مفتي فلسطين وقضى عمره كله في خدمة القضية الفلسطينية والوقوف ضد أطماع إسرائيل. 


منح الاستقلال التام للفلبين


في مثل هذا اليوم 4 يوليو 1946 -تم منح الاستقلال التام للفلبين من قبل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بعد أكثر من 381 سنة من الإستعمار الأجنبي وكان مانويل روكساس أول رئيس للدولة بعد الانتخابات التي أجريت في 4 إبريل 1946. 


خروج مظاهرات عنيفة من جامع القرويين بفاس


فى مثل هذا اليوم 4 من يوليو 1930م

خرجت مظاهرات عنيفة من جامع القرويين بفاس احتجاجا على قانون الظهير البربري الذي يعفي البربر من الاحتكام للشريعة الإسلام


اعلان استقلال الولايات المتحدة الامريكية


فى مثل هذا اليوم بدأت حرب الإستقلال في الولايات المتحدة في العام 1775 بإعلان ثورة 13 مستعمرة بريطانية في شمال أميركا ضد وطنها الأم بريطانيا. من أبرز الأسباب التي دعت الى الثورة، التغييرات الإجتماعية والإقتصادية والسياسية في المستعمرات المذكورة التي دفعتها الى التطلّع لبناء أمة مستقلة ذات تمثيل سياسي مستقل.


الإمبراطورية العثمانية تعلن الحرب على ألمانيا


فى مثل هذا اليوم 4 من يوليو 1593م

اعلنت الإمبراطورية العثمانية الحرب على ألمانيا بعد الغارة التي شنها الجيش الألماني على الجيش العثماني على ضفاف نهر كولبا قرب حدود البوسنة، وقد راح ضحية هذه الغارة 7 آلاف شهيد عثماني. وأنهت هذه الحرب حالة الصلح التي استمرت 25 عاما بين الدولتين. 


مولد السلطان العثماني مراد خان الثالث


فى مثل هذا اليوم 4 من يوليو 1546م

ولد السلطان العثماني مراد خان الثالث، السلطان الثاني عشر في سلسلة سلاطين دولة الخلافة العثمانية، ودامت فترة ولايته إحدى وعشرين سنة . 


انتصار صلاح الدين على الصليبيين في موقعة حطين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 4 من يوليو 1187م

انتصر صلاح الدين على الصليبيين في موقعة حطين، وكان انتصارا عظيما، فتح له الطريق لاستعادة بيت المقدس من أيدي الصليبيين، بعد أن ظل بيت المقدس أسيرا مدة طويلة.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 5 / 7

ارتطام ناجح بالمذنب تمبل‏

فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 2005 و في حدث هو الأول من نوعه في تاريخ استكشاف الفضاء‏,‏ أعلنت إدارة وكالة أبحاث الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا أن مجس الفضاء‏(‏ امباكتور‏)‏ نجح في الارتطام بالمذنب المعروف باسم تمبل ـ‏1‏ في مهمة خطيرة تهدف إلي جمع معلومات قد تساعد علي توضيح نشأة الحياة علي الأرض‏.

مجلس الشعب يوافق علي تعديل قانون الأحزاب


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 2005 وافق مجلس الشعب برئاسة الدكتور فتحي سرور علي مشروع قانون بتعديل قانون الأحزاب السياسية رقم‏40‏ لسنة‏1977‏ بهدف ضمان جدية طلب تأسيس الأحزاب‏ المحلية بإلغاء حق رئيس الجمهورية في مد فترة المجالس المحلية لسنة خامسة‏‏ تماشيا مع التعديل الدستوري الذي يقضي بأحقية أعضاء المجالس المحلية في تزكية المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية‏.‏ ووافق المجلس علي تعديل لائحته الداخلية لتتماشي مع أحكام التعديل الدستوري للمادة الـ‏76.


بدء الإجراءات التنفيذية لقانون الضرائب الجديد‏


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 2005 أعلن الدكتور يوسف بطرس غالي وزير المالية عن بدء الإجراءات التنفيذية لتطبيق قانون الضرائب العامة الجديد‏، وأكد أنه سيتم إعداد مشروع جديد لقانون ضريبة المبيعات يوحد الفئة الضريبية‏,‏ ويقدم المزيد من التيسيرات للممولين‏ . 


وفاة عبدالمجيد شومان مؤسس القطاع المصرفى الأردنى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 2005 توفى عبدالمجيد شومان مؤسس القطاع المصرفي الأردني والعربي.. وكان عبدالمجيد شومان يعمل رئيس مجلس إدارة البنك العربي‏‏ والعديد من المؤسسات الوطنية والعربية وقد رحل عن عمر يناهز‏94‏ عاما بعد رحلة طويلة في بناء وتأسيس القطاع المصرفي الأردني والعربي‏،‏ وأمر جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بدفن الفقيد في المقابر الملكية‏.

مقتل الشاعر الفلسطينى توفيق زياد فى حادث سيارة

فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1994 قتل الشاعر الفلسطينى توفيق زياد فى حادث سيارة.. ولد توفيق أمين زيَّاد في مدينة الناصرة في السابع من أيار عام 1929 م .

- تعلم في المدرسة الثانوية البلدية في الناصرة ، وهناك بدأت تتبلور شخصيته السياسية وبرزت لديه موهبة الشعر ، ثم ذهب إلى موسكو ليدرس الأدب السوفييتي .

- شارك طيلة السنوات التي عاشها في حياة الفلسطينيين السياسية في إسرائيل، وناضل من أجل حقوق شعبه.

- شغل منصب رئيس بلدية الناصرة ثلاث فترات انتخابية (1975 – 1994)، وكان عضو كنيست في ست دورات عن الحزب الشيوعي الإسرائيلي ومن ثم عن القائمة الجديدة للحزب الشيوعي وفيما بعد عن الجبهة الديمقراطية للسلام والمساواة .

- رحل توفيق زياد نتيجة حادث طرق مروع وقع في الخامس من تموز من عام 1994 وهو في طريقه لاستقبال ياسر عرفات عائداً إلى أريحا بعد اتفاقيات اوسلو.


انتخاب مانديلا رئيسا لحزب المؤتمر الوطنى الافريقى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1991 تم انتخاب نيلسون مانديلا رئيسا لحزب المؤتمر الوطنى الافريقى

'نيلسون' مانديلا (ولد 18 يوليو 1918) هو الرئيس الأسبق لجمهورية جنوب إفريقيا وأحد أبرز المناضلين ضد سياسة التمييز العنصري التي كانت متبعة في جنوب إفريقيا.


اتفاقيةلإنشاء منظمة تحقق التكامل بين مصر و السودان وسوريا و ليبيا للبحث العلمى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 5 من يوليو 1990م= 11 من ذي الحجة 1410 هـ

مصر والسودان وسوريا وليبيا توقع على اتفاقية لإنشاء منظمة تحقق التكامل والنهوض بالبحث العلمي والتكنولوجي يكون مقرها طرابلس 


الجيش الباكستانى يستولى على السلطة


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1977 حدث انقلاب عسكرى بقيادة الجنرال ضياء الحق استولى الجيش الباكستانى على السلطة واطاح برئيس الوزراء ذو الفقار على بوتو الذى اعتقل ثم اعدم بعد شهور ، وقد لعب ضياء الحق دورا جوهريا فى هزيمة الغزو السوفيتى لافغانستان و كوفئ على ذلك بتجاهل الامريكيين لسعية انتاج قنبلة ذرية 


تاييد الاستفتاء على الميثاق الوطني فى الجزائر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 5 من يوليو 1976م= 7 من رجب 1396هـ

الدولة الجزائرية تعتمد القوانين الاشتراكية رسميا بعد تأييد الشعب للاستفتاء على الميثاق الوطني الذي طرحه الرئيس هواري بومدين


استقلال الجزائر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 5 من يوليو 1962م= 3 من صفر 1382 هـ

إعلان استقلال الجزائر، وتحررها من الاستعمار الفرن



صدور قانون إعادة تنظيم الأزهر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 5 من يوليو 1961م= 22 من المحرم 1381هـ

صدور قانون إعادة تنظيم الأزهر والهيئات التي يشملها، في عهد الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر، وهو ما كان له أكبر الأثر في مواكبة الأزهر للتطورات العصرية… 


عيد إستقلال فنزويلا

فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1961 حصلت فنزويلا على استقلالها .. وجمهورية فنزويلا البوليفارية دولة في شمال امريكا الجنوبية ، عاصمتها كاراكاس ، يتكون سكانها من خليط من الاسبان والايطاليون والبرتغاليون والعرب والالمان والافارقة والسكان الاصليين ، تعتبر فنزويلا بلدا غنيا بالنفط والغاز الطبيعي ، اضافة الى خامات الحديد والذهب والبوكسيت والالماس


بدء العمل بالتأمين الصحى فى بريطانيا


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1948 كان بدء العمل بالتأمين الصحى فى بريطانيا

وهذا الاجراء قائم فى بريطانيا حيث يحرص النواب على الالتزام بخدمة دوائرهم الانتخابية

مولد الاديب والشاعر جان كوكتو


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1889 ولد الاديب الشاعر والكاتب المسرحى الفرنسى جان كوكتو ، وكانت القضية التى تشغلة بشدة هى طبيعة العلاقة مع المانيا فقد كان يرى انة لامبرر لاى عداوة بين الشعبين ولكن الاحتلال النازى لفرنسا فى الحرب الثانية دمر هذا الحلم . 


احتلال فرنسا للجزائر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 5 من يوليو 1830م= 14 من المحرم 1246هـ

احتلال فرنسا للجزائر بعد أن رفض "الباشا حسين" الاعتذار لقنصل فرنسا عن صفعه بمروحة بعد أن أساء القنصل معاملة الباشا 


وفاة السلطانة خديجة تارخان


فى مثل هذا اليوم 5 من يوليو 1683م= 29 من جمادى الآخرة 1093 هـ

توفيت السلطانة "خديجة تارخان" نائبة السلطنة في الدولة العثمانية، والتي تولت النيابة سنة 1651م لصغر عمر ولدها السلطان محمد الرابع واستمرت في النيابة حتى عام 1656م. وخديجة من أصل أوكراني، وتوفيت عن 56 عاما، وكانت أطول امرأة في التاريخ العثماني تحصل على صفة "السلطانة – الوالدة" حيث استمرت هذه الصفة لصيقة بها 34 عاما.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 6 / 7

فرض عقوبات اقتصادية على نظام طالبان


في مثل هذا اليوم قرر الرئيس الامريكى بيل كلنتون فرض عقوبات اقتصادية على نظام طالبان بسبب الدعم الذى يقدمه الى اسامة بن لادن والذى تتهمه واشنطن بالوقوف وراء الاعتداءات على السفارتين الاميركيتين فى نيروبي ودار السلام فى اغسطس 1998 واوقع 224 قتيلا بينهم 12 اميركيا .


استقلال الاردن


فى مثل هذا اليوم حصلت الاردن على استقلالها فى السادس من يوليو عام1964 ويعد هدا اليوم العيد القومى للاردن 


صك الانتداب على فلسطين


فى مثل هذا اليوم أعلن مشروع الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين من قبل عصبة الأمم المتحدة بتاريخ 6 يوليو/ تموز 1921 وصودق عليه في 24 يوليو/ تموز 1922 ووضع موضع التنفيذ في 29 سبتمبر/ أيلول من العام نفسه، وتضمن مقدمة جاء فيها

مجلس عصبة الأمم

لما كانت دول الحلفاء الكبرى قد وافقت على أن يعهد بإدارة فلسطين التي كانت تابعة فيما مضى للدولة العثمانية بالحدود التي تعينها تلك الدول إلى دولة منتدبة تختارها الدول المشار إليها تنفيذا لنصوص المادة 22 من ميثاق عصبة الأمم

ولما كانت دول الحلفاء قد وافقت أيضا على أن تكون الدولة المنتدبة مسؤولة عن تنفيذ التصريح الذي أصدرته في الأصل حكومة صاحب الجلالة البريطانية في اليوم الثاني من شهر نوفمبر/ (تشرين الثاني) 1917 وأقرته الدول المذكورة لصالح إنشاء وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين، على أن يفهم جليا أنه لن يؤتى بعمل من شأنه أن يضير بالحقوق المدنية والدينية التي تتمتع بها الطوائف غير اليهودية الموجودة الآن في فلسطين، أو بالحقوق والوضع السياسي مما يتمتع به اليهود في أي بلاد أخرى

ولما كان قد اعترف بذلك بالصلة التاريخية التي تربط الشعب اليهودي بفلسطين وبالأسباب التي تبعث على إعادة إنشاء وطنهم القومي في تلك البلاد

ولما كانت دول الحلفاء قد اختارت صاحب الجلالة البريطانية ليكون منتدبا على فلسطين

ولما كان الانتداب على فلسطين قد صيغ في النصوص التالية وعرض على مجلس عصبة الأمم لإقراره

ولما كان صاحب الجلالة البريطانية قد قبل الانتداب على فلسطين وتعهد بتنفيذه بالنيابة عن عصبة الأمم طبقا للنصوص والشروط التالية

ولما كانت الفقرة الثامنة من المادة 22 المتقدمة الذكر تنص على أن درجة السلطة أو السيطرة أو الإدارة التي تمارسها الدولة المنتدبة سيحددها بصراحة مجلس عصبة الأمم إذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق سابق بشأنها بين أعضاء عصبة الأمم

لذلك فإن مجلس عصبة الأمم بعد تأييده الانتداب المذكور يحدد شروطه ونصوصه بما يلي:

المادة الأولى: يكون للدولة المنتدبة السلطة التامة في التشريع والإدارة باستثناء ما يكون قد قيد في نصوص هذا الصك

المادة الثانية: تكون الدولة المنتدبة مسؤولة عن وضع البلاد في أحوال سياسية وإدارية واقتصادية تضمن إنشاء الوطن القومي اليهودي وفقا لما جاء بيانه في ديباجة هذا الصك وترقية مؤسسات الحكم الذاتي، وتكون مسؤولة أيضا عن صيانة الحقوق المدنية والدينية لجميع سكان فلسطين بقطع النظر عن الجنس والدين

المادة الثالثة: يترتب على الدولة المنتدبة أن تعمل على تشجيع الاستقلال المحلي على قدر ما تسمح به الظروف

المادة الرابعة: يعترف بوكالة يهودية ملائمة كهيئة عمومية لإسداء المشورة إلى إدارة فلسطين والتعاون معها في الشؤون الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وغير ذلك من الأمور التي قد تؤثر في إنشاء الوطن القومي اليهودي ومصالح السكان اليهود في فلسطين ولتساعد وتشترك في ترقية البلاد، على أن يكون ذلك خاضعا دوما لمراقبة الإدارة

يعترف بالجمعية الصهيونية كوكالة ملائمة مادامت الدولة المنتدبة ترى أن تأليفها ودستورها يجعلانها صالحة ولائقة لهذا الغرض، ويترتب على الجمعية الصهيونية أن تتخذ ما يلزم من التدابير بعد استشارة حكومة صاحب الجلالة البريطانية للحصول على معونة جميع اليهود الذين يبغون المساعدة في إنشاء الوطن اليهود

المادة الخامسة: تكون الدولة المنتدبة مسؤولة عن ضمان عدم التنازل عن أي جزء من أراضي فلسطين إلى حكومة دولة أجنبية، وعدم تأجيره إلى تلك الحكومة أو وضعه تحت تصرفها بأي صورة أخرى

المادة السادسة: على إدارة فلسطين مع ضمان عدم إلحاق الضرر بحقوق ووضع فئات الأهالي الأخرى أن تسهل هجرة اليهود في أحوال ملائمة، وأن تشجع بالتعاون مع الوكالة اليهودية المشار إليها في المادة الرابعة حشد اليهود في الأراضي الأميرية والأراضي الموات غير المطلوبة للمقاصد العمومية

المادة السابعة: تتولى إدارة فلسطين مسؤولية سن قانون للجنسية، ويجب أن يشتمل ذلك القانون على نصوص تسهل اكتساب الجنسية الفلسطينية لليهود الذين يتخذون فلسطين مقامًا دائمًا لهم

المادة الثامنة: إن امتيازات وحصانات الأجانب بما فيها مزايا المحاكم القنصلية والحماية التي يتمتع بها الرعايا الأجانب في السابق بحكم الامتيازات أو العرف في المملكة العثمانية لا تكون نافذة في فلسطين.

غير أنه متى انتهى أجل الانتداب تعاد هذه الامتيازات في الحال برمتها أو مع التعديل الذي يكون قد تم الاتفاق عليه بين الدول صاحبة الشأن، إلا إذا سبق للدول التي كان رعاياها يتمتعون بالامتيازات المذكورة في أول أغسطس (آب) سنة 1914 أن تنازلت عن حق استرجاع تلك الامتيازات أو وافقت على عدم تطبيقها لأجل مسمى

المادة التاسعة: تكون الدولة المنتدبة مسؤولة عن جعل النظام القضائي القائم في فلسطين ضامنا تمام الضمان لحقوق الأجانب والوطنيين على السواء. ويكون احترام الأحوال الشخصية والمصالح الدينية لمختلف الشعوب والطوائف مضمونا تمام الضمان أيضا، وبصورة خاصة تكون إدارة الأوقاف خاضعة للشرائع الدينية وشروط الواقفين

المادة العاشرة: تكون المعاهدات المبرمة بين الدولة المنتدبة وسائر الدول الأجنبية بشأن تسليم المجرمين مرعية الإجراء في فلسطين إلى أن تعقد اتفاقات خاصة بذلك فيما يتعلق بفلسطين

المادة الحادية عشرة: تتخذ إدارة فلسطين جميع ما يلزم من التدابير لصون مصالح الجمهور فيما يتعلق بترقية البلاد وعمرانها، ويكون لها السلطة التامة في وضع ما يلزم من الأحكام لاستهلاك أي مورد من موارد البلاد الطبيعية أو الأعمال والمصالح والمنافع العمومية الموجودة في البلاد أو التي ستؤسس فيما بعد أو السيطرة عليها بشرط مراعاة الالتزامات التي قبلتها الدولة المنتدبة على نفسها. ويترتب عليها أن توجد نظاما للأراضي يلائم احتياجات البلاد مراعية في ذلك من بين الأمور الأخرى الراغبة في تشجيع حشد السكان في الأراضي وتكثيف الزراعة

ويمكن لإدارة البلاد أن تتفق مع الوكالة اليهودية المذكورة في المادة الرابعة على أن تقوم هذه الوكالة بإنشاء أو تسيير الأشغال والمصالح والمنافع العمومية وترقية مرافق البلاد الطبيعية بشروط عادلة ومنصفة مادامت الإدارة لا تتولى هذه الأمور مباشرة بنفسها. غير أن كل اتفاق كهذا يجب أن يشترط فيه ألا تتجاوز الأرباح التي توزعها الوكالة بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة مقدار الفائدة المعقولة التي يعود بها رأس المال المستثمر، وأن كل ما يزيد على هذه الفائدة من الأرباح يجب أن يستخدم لما فيه نفع البلاد على الوجه الذي توافق عليه الإدارة

المادة الثانية عشرة: يعهد إلى الدولة المنتدبة بالإشراف على علاقات فلسطين الخارجية وحق إصدار البراءات إلى القناصل الذين تعينهم الدول الأجنبية، ويكون لها الحق أيضا في أن تشمل رعايا فلسطين وهم خارج حدود منطقتها بحماية سفرائها وقناصلها

المادة الثالثة عشرة: تضطلع الدولة المنتدبة بجميع المسؤوليات المتعلقة بالأماكن المقدسة والمباني أو المواقع الدينية في فلسطين، بما في ذلك مسؤولية المحافظة على الحقوق الموجودة وضمان الوصول إلى الأماكن المقدسة والمباني والمواقع الدينية وحرية العبادة مع المحافظة على مقتضيات النظام العام والآداب العامة. وتكون الدولة المنتدبة مسؤولة أمام عصبة الأمم دون سواها عن كل ما يتعلق بذلك بشرط ألا تحول نصوص هذه المادة دون اتفاق الدولة المنتدبة مع إدارة البلاد على ما تراه الدولة المنتدبة ملائما لتنفيذ نصوص هذه المادة، وبشرط ألا يفسر شيء من هذا الصك تفسيرا يخول الدولة المنتدبة سلطة التعرض أو التدخل في نظام أو إدارة المقامات الإسلامية المقدسة الصرفة المصونة حصانتها

المادة الرابعة عشرة: تؤلف الدولة المنتدبة لجنة خاصة لدرس وتحديد وتقرير الحقوق والادعاءات المتعلقة بالأماكن المقدسة والحقوق والادعاءات المتعلقة بالطوائف الدينية المختلفة في فلسطين، وتعرض طريقة اختيار هذه اللجنة وقوامها ووظائفها على مجلس عصبة الأمم لإقرارها، ولا تعين اللجنة ولا تقوم بوظائفها دون موافقة المجلس المذكور

المادة الخامسة عشرة: يترتب على الدولة المنتدبة أن تضمن جعل الحرية الدينية التامة وحرية القيام بجميع شعائر العبادة مكفولتين للجميع بشرط المحافظة على النظام العام والآداب العامة فقط، ويجب ألا يكون ثمة تمييز مهما كان نوعه بين سكان فلسطين على أساس الجنس أو الدين أو اللغة، وألا يحرم شخص من دخول فلسطين بسبب معتقده الديني فقط.

ويجب ألا تحرم أي طائفة كانت من حق صيانة مدارسها الخاصة لتعليم أبنائها بلغتها الخاصة، وألا تنتقص من هذا الحق مادام ذلك مطابقا لشروط التعليم العمومية التي قد تفرضها الإدارة

المادة السادسة عشرة: تكون الدولة المنتدبة مسؤولة عن ممارسة ما يقتضيه أمر المحافظة على النظام العام والحكم المنظم من الإشراف على الهيئات الدينية والجزئية التابعة لجميع الطوائف المذهبية في فلسطين. ومع مراعاة هذا الشرط لا يجوز أن تتخذ في فلسطين تدابير من شأنها إعاقة هذه الهيئات أو التعرض لها أو إظهار التحيز ضد أي ممثل من ممثليها أو عضو من أعضائها بسبب دينه أو جنسيته

المادة السابعة عشرة: يجوز لإدارة فلسطين أن تنظم على أساس التطوع القوات اللازمة للمحافظة على السلام والنظام والقوات اللازمة للدفاع عن البلاد أيضا بشرط أن يكون ذلك خاضعا لإشراف الدولة المنتدبة، ولكن لا يجوز لإدارة فلسطين أن تستخدم هذه القوات في غير الأغراض الآنفة الذكر إلا بموافقة الدولة المنتدبة، وفيما عدا ذلك لا يجوز لإدارة فلسطين أن تؤلف أو أن تستبقي أي قوة من القوات العسكرية أو البحرية أو الجوية.

ليس في هذه المادة ما يمنع إدارة فلسطين من الاشتراك في نفقات القوات التي تكون للدولة المنتدبة في فلسطين.

ويحق للدولة المنتدبة في كل وقت أن تستخدم طرق فلسطين وسككها الحديدية ومرافئها لحركات القوات المسلحة ونقل الوقود والمهمات

المادة الثامنة عشرة: يجب على الدولة المنتدبة أن تضمن عدم التمييز في فلسطين بين رعايا أي دولة من الدول الداخلة في عصبة الأمم (ومن جملة ذلك الشركات المؤلفة بحسب قوانين تلك الدولة) ورعايا الدولة المنتدبة أو رعايا أي دولة أجنبية أخرى في الأمور المتعلقة بالضرائب أو التجارة أو الملاحة أو تعاطي البضائع أو المهن أو في معاملة السفن التجارية أو الطائرات المدنية. وكذلك يجب ألا يكون هناك تمييز في فلسطين ضد البضائع التي يكون أصلها من بلاد من بلدان الدول المذكورة أو تكون مرسلة إليها، وتطلق حرية مرور البضائع بطريق التوسط (الترانزيت) عبر البلاد المشمولة بالانتداب بشروط عادلة

ومع مراعاة ما تقدم وسائر أحكام صك الانتداب هذا يجوز لإدارة فلسطين أن تفرض بالتشاور مع الدولة المنتدبة ما تراه ضروريا من الضرائب والرسوم الجمركية، وأن تتخذ ما تراه صالحا من التدابير لتنشيط ترقية المرافق الطبيعية في البلاد وصيانة مصالح السكان فيها. ويجوز لها أن تعقد بالتشاور مع الدولة المنتدبة اتفاقا جمركيا خاصا مع أي دولة من الدول التي كانت جميع أملاكها في سنة 1914 داخلة في تركيا الآسيوية أو شبه جزيرة العرب

المادة التاسعة عشرة: تنضم الدولة المنتدبة بالنيابة عن إدارة فلسطين إلى كل ميثاق من المواثيق الدوليةالعامة التي سبق عقدها أو التي تعقد فيما بعد بموافقة عصبة الأمم بشأن الاتجار بالرقيق والاتجار بالسلاح والذخيرة أو بالمخدرات أو فيما يتعلق بالمساواة التجارية وحرية مرور البضائع بطريق التوسط (الترانزيت) والملاحة والطيران والمواصلات البريدية والبرقية واللاسلكية أو بالممتلكات الأدبية والفنية والصناعية

المادة العشرون: تتعاون الدولة المنتدبة بالنيابة عن إدارة فلسطين في تنفيذ كل سياسة مشتركة تقررها عصبة الأمم لمنع انتشار الأمراض ومكافحتها، بما في ذلك أمراض النباتات والحيوانات بقدر ما تسمح به الأحوال الدينية والاجتماعية وغيرها من الأحوال

المادة الحادية والعشرون: يترتب على الدولة أن تؤمن وضع وتنفيذ قانون خاص بالآثار القديمة على أساس القواعد المذكورة فيما يأتي خلال الاثني عشر شهرا الأولى من هذا التاريخ، ويكون هذا القانون ضامنا لرعايا جميع الدول الداخلة في عصبة الأمم المساواة في المعاملة فيما يتعلق بالحفريات والتنقيبات الأثرية:

تعني عبارة "الآثار القديمة" كل ما أنشأته أو أنتجته أيدي البشر قبل سنة 1700 ميلادية

يسن التشريع المتعلق بحماية الآثار القديمة على أساس التشجيع لا التهديد، وكل من اكتشف أثرًا دون أن يكون مزودا بالتصريح المذكور في الفقرة الخامسة وأبلغ الأمر إلى أحد موظفي الدائرة المختصة يكافأ بمكافأة تتناسب مع قيمة ما اكتشفه

لا يجوز بيع شيء من الآثار القديمة إلا للدائرة المختصة ما لم تتنازل تلك الدائرة عن شرائه، ولا يجوز إخراج شيء من الآثار القديمة من البلاد إلا بموجب رخصة تصدير صادرة من تلك الدائرة

كل من أتلف أو ألحق ضررا بقطعة من الآثار القديمة عن سوء نية أو إهمال يعاقب بالعقوبة المعينة

يحظر إجراء الحفر أو التنقيب للبحث عن الآثار القديمة إلا بتصريح من الدائرة المختصة ويغرم المخالف بغرامة مالية

توضع شروط عادلة لنزع ملكية الأراضي ذات القيمة التاريخية أو الأثرية سواء أكان نزع الملكية مؤقتا أم دائما

يقتصر في إعطاء التصريح لإجراء الحفريات على الأشخاص الذين يقدمون أدلة كافية على خبرتهم في الآثار، ويترتب على إدارة فلسطين ألا تسير عند إعطاء هذه التصاريح على طريقة تؤدي إلى استثناء علماء أي أمة من الأمم من التراخيص بدون سبب مبرر

يقسم ناتج الحفريات بين المكتشف والدائرة المختصة على أساس النسبة التي تعينها تلك الدائرة، فإذا تعذرت القسمة لأسباب علمية يعطى للمكتشف تعويض عادل بدلا من إعطائه قسما من الآثار المكتشفة

المادة الثانية والعشرون: تكون الإنجليزية والعربية والعبرية اللغات الرسمية لفلسطين، وكل عبارة أو كتابة بالعربية وردت على طوابع أو عملة تستعمل في فلسطين يجب أن تكرر بالعبرية، وكل عبارة أو كتابة بالعبرية يجب أن تكرر بالعربية

المادة الثالثة والعشرون: تعترف إدارة فلسطين بالأيام المقدسة (الأعياد) عند كل طائفة من الطوائف في فلسطين كأيام عطلة قانونية لأفراد تلك الطائفة

المادة الرابعة والعشرون: تقدم الدولة المنتدبة إلى عصبة الأمم تقريرا سنويا بصورة تقنع المجلس يتناول التدابير التي اتخذت أثناء تلك السنة لتنفيذ نصوص الانتداب، وترسَل نسخ من جميع الأنظمة والقوانين التي تسن أو تصدر أثناء تلك السنة مع التقرير

المادة الخامسة والعشرون: يحق للدولة المنتدبة بموافقة مجلس عصبة الأمم أن ترجئ أو توقف تطبيق ما تراه من هذه النصوص غير قابل للتطبيق على المنطقة الواقعة ما بين نهر الأردن والحد الشرقي لفلسطين كما سيعين فيما بعد بالنسبة للأحوال المحلية السائدة في تلك المنطقة، وأن تتخذ ما تراه ملائما من التدابير لإدارة تلك المنطقة وفقا لأحوالها المحلية بشرط ألا يؤتى بعمل لا يتفق مع أحكام المواد 15، 16، 18

المادة السادسة والعشرون: توافق الدولة المنتدبة على أنه إذا وقع خلاف بينها وبين عضو آخر من أعضاء عصبة الأمم حول تفسير نصوص صك الانتداب أو تطبيقها وتعذر حله بالمفاوضات، يعرض على محكمة العدل الدولية الدائمة المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة عشرة من ميثاق عصبة الأمم

المادة السابعة والعشرون: إن كل تعديل يجرى من شروط هذا الانتداب يجب أن يكون مقترنا بموافقة مجلس عصبة الأمم

المادة الثامنة والعشرون: في حالة انتهاء الانتداب الممنوح للدولة المنتدبة بموجب هذا الصك يتخذ مجلس عصبة الأمم ما يراه ضروريا من التدابير لصون استمرار الحقوق المؤمنة بموجب المادتين 13 و14 على الدوام لضمان العصبة، ويستعمل نفوذه لأن يكفل بضمان الجمعية احترام حكومة فلسطين للالتزامات المالية التي تحملتها إدارة فلسطين بصورة مشروعة في عهد الانتداب احتراما تاما وفي جملة ذلك حقوق الموظفين في رواتب التقاعد أو المكافآت


العالم الفرنسى باستير يستخدم مصلا جديدا


فى مثل هذا اليوم ادت تجارب العالم الفرنسى لويس باستير على البكتريا إلى القضاء على فكرة التولد الذاتي، وأدت بحوثه في النبيذ والخل إلى نشوء البسترة، كما حل مشكلات التحكم في مرض دود الحرير وكوليرا الدجاج. 


مولد الفيلسوف الميتافيزيقى نيكولا دو مالبرانش


في مثل هذا اليوم ولد الفيلسوف الميتافيزيقي الفرنسي نيكولا دو مالبرانش الذي قال: «إن معرفتنا للعالم الباطني والخارجي لا يمكن أن تتم إلا إذا نشأت صلة بين الإنسان والله


اليزابيث الاولى تتولى عرش انجلترا


جاءت شعبية الملكة اليزابيث الام، التي لم تغادر لندن اثناء القصف النازي للمدينة وبقيت الى جانب زوجها وشعبها تتفقد انقاض لندن وتساند شعبه وتحضه على الصبر والمقاومة.

الملكة اليزابيث الاولى التي حكمت بريطانيا 45 عاما في القرن السادس عشر وكانت أهم شخصية نسوية في عصرها هي مصدر الهام الشاعر المسرحي الانجليزي الشهير وليام شكسبيروظهرت الملكة في الفيلم الاميركي «شكسبير العاشق» الذي عرض عام 1999 راعية لعروض شكسبير حين كان كاتبا ناشئا وأبدت اعجابها بموهبته???

في رسم بطلات في مسرحياته??

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا اشرف الشكر ما بكفي من اجمل المواضيع واهمها

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 7 / 7
استشهاد الدكتور السفير المصري إيهاب الشريف
فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 2005 أعربت رئاسة الجمهورية عن أسفها "لرحيل ابن بار من أبنائها وشهيد من شهداء الدبلوماسية المصرية هو الدكتور إيهاب الشريف رئيس بعثتها الدبلوماسية في بغداد الذي فقد حياته على يد إرهاب يتاجر بالإسلام ولا يعرف وطنا ولا دين
الغاء المقاطعة العربية لمصر بسبب عقدها معاهدة كامب ديفيد
فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1989 تم الغاء المقاطعة العربية لمصر بسبب عقد مؤتمر كامب ديفيد وستظل زيارة الرئيس المصري أنور السادات لإسرائيل أهم انعطاف في التاريخ العربي المعاصر؛ إذ كانت مفاجأة للجميع وترتب عليها نتائج خطيرة على مجمل الصراع العربي ـ الإسرائيلي؛ إذ شقت هذه الزيارة الصف العربي في مواجهة إسرائيل بين معسكري: السلام، والصمود، وخرجت مصر من الجبهة العربية بمعاهدة سلام منفردة وقّعتها مع إسرائيل تحت الرعاية الأمريكية حصلت بموجبها على سيناء. أما العرب فلم يمتلكوا غير الصياح والضجيج ليعبروا به عن رفضهم لهذه الزيارة، ثم مرت السنون وتهاوت جبهة الصمود، وسارع المعارضون للسلام مع إسرائيل إلى مدريد وأوسلو ووادي عربة، بعدما سبقهم السادات إلى ذلك في القدس.
ورغم ذلك فما زالت مشكلة الشرق الأوسط قائمة ومشتعلة؛ لأن معاهدات السلام التي وقعت مع إسرائيل افتقدت إلى العدل وعودة الحقوق المغتصبة إلى أصحابها، وكان انطلاقها الأول من المصلحة الخاصة لكل دولة أو زعيم، وليس من المصلحة العربية الشاملة.
اعادة العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين مصر وروسيا
فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1984 تم اعادة العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين مصر وروسياوالاتفاق على التعاون في مجال الاصلاح الاقتصادي وتحرير التجارة والعمل على زيادة حجم التبادل التجاري وتشجيع تبادل منتجات جديدة وفقا لحاجة الاسواق وتبسيط اجراءات التجارة وفتح مجالات جديدة للصادرات السلعية والخدمية للسوق الروسية .
كما تم الاتفاق على تشجيع الاستثمارات المشتركة في مجالات النفط والطاقة والصناعة والزراعة ودعم مجال السياحة الى جانب تشجيع الاستثمارات المشتركة والتبادل في مجال العلم والتكنولوجيا والبحث العلمي .
وفاة الروائى الانجليزى ارثر كونان دويل
فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1930 توفى الروائى الانجليزى ارثر كونان دويل وهو طبيب وروائي بوليسي إنكليزي و مبتكر شخصية (شيرلوك هولمز)، رجل المباحث، أو رجل التحري، الهاوي، الأحب إلى قلوب القراء،ومن أشهر رواياته (مغامرات شيرلوك هولمز) Adventures of Sherlock Holmes (عام 1891)، و (مذكرات شيرلوك هولمز) The Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes (عام 1893).
قتل شخصية ( هولمز ) في رواية الشهيرة ( قضية شارلوك هولمز ) الا انه سرعان ما اعاد الشخصية في قصة تالية بعد ان اشتعل القراء عليه مطالبن بعودة الشخصية . 
ضم جزر هاواي للولايات المتحدة
فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1887 تم ضم جزر هاواى للولايات المتحدة و هاواي هي ولاية أمريكية عبارة عن أرخبيل من الجزر في المحيط الهادي ، وهي الولاية رقم 50، وبحسب إحصائات السكان لعام 2000، فإن عدد سكان هاواي هو 1,211,537 نسمة. هنولولو هي العاصمة وأكبر المدن، تتكون هاواي من 19 جزيرة رئيسية.
هاواي هي آخر الولايات التي إنضمت إلى الإتحاد الأمريكي، ولدى الولاية العديد مما يميزها عن غيرها. فبالإضافة إلى إحتلالها لآخر حد في الجنوب الأمريكي، بمعنى أنه لا توجد ولاية أخرى تقع جنوبها، فهي الولاية الوحيدة التي تقع بالكامل في المناطق الإستوائي
انشاء اول ملعب للجولف
فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1457 تم انشاء اول ملعب للجولف وقد ظهرت لعبة الجولف في اسكوتلاندا، وسرعان ما أصبحت شعبية إلى الحد الذي وجد الملك جاك الثاني نفسه مضطراً لالغاء هذه اللعبة في آذار 1457، حيث أنه وجد حاشيته تبدد وقتاً أكثر من اللازم، وبالرغم من هذا ظلت لعبة الجولف الرياضة القومية وكانت الملكة ”ماري ستيوارت ـ Mary stuart” (1542 ـ 1587) أول لاعبة جولف وهي التي أنشأت أول ملعب كبير للجولف. 
فتح جوهر الصقلى مصر
فى مثل هذا اليوم فتح جوهر الصقلى مصر أقام الفاطميون دولتهم الفاطمية بالمغرب وفى عهد رابع خلفائهم السلطان المعز لدين الله أمر جوهر الصقلى ( قائد قواته ) بدخول مصر ...
فدخلها جوهر الصقلى بدون قتال شديد عام 358هـ الموافق 969 م , وانتزع الحكم من الاخشيدين .. فلقد كان يحكم مصر إبن كافور الاخشيدى وكان عمره لا يتجاوز عدة سنوات
ولما استقرت الأمور لجوهر الصقلى قرر تأسيس عاصمة لحكم الفاطميين وأسس مدينة القاهرة فنصب الجيش الفاطمى خيامه على منطقة جنوب الفسطاط وبدأ العمل فى بناء مدينة جديدة فى نفس العام 969م , وعنى الصقلى باختيار موقع المدينة بين خليج أمير المؤمنين والمقطم فشيد المدينة على الأرض الرملية الجافة
وعندما أكمل جوهر الصقلى بناء القاهرة أصبحت عاصمة الفاطميين ومقرا لخلافتهم , فانتقل اليها المعز لدين الله الخليفة الفاطمى فى موكب ضخم وكبير من المغرب للقاهرة عام 973 م
وفى نفس الوقت .. وضع جوهر الصقلى أساس مسجد كبير فى القاهرة فى اليوم الرابع عشر من رمضان 359 هـ الموافق لعام 971 م واستغرق بناؤه عامين , حيث أقيمت فيه الصلاة لأول مرة فى السابع عشر من شهر رمضان عام 360 هـ الموافق 972 م
وسمى بالأزهر الشريف لعدة أسباب , بسبب أن الفاطميين ينتسبون إلى إبنة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام السيدة فاطمة الزهراء , ويقال إنه سمى بالأزهر لأنه كان محاطا بقصور فخمة التى كانت تسمى القصور الزهراء , أو أنه سمى كذلك تفاؤلا لأن يكون أعظم المساجد ضياء ونورا
.. كما يقال ان سبب هذه التسمية نسبة الى كوكب الزهرة .. وكل هذه الأسباب صحيحة ... ولقد عرف الجامع الأزهر أول الأمر بجامع القاهرة ثم باسمه الحالى .. وبالطبع نعرف جميعا أز اسم القاهرة كان الخليفة لا يرغب فيه وكان يريد تسمية المدينة باسم } المدينة الزهراء { وشيد الأزهر الشريف فى المنطقة المجاورة لقصر المعز ملك الفاطميين , وكان المبنى الأول للأزهر حوالى نصف المبنى الحالى ... وتوجه إليه فى سنة 362 هـ فى عيد الفطر الخليفة المعز لدين الله ليشهد أول صلاة رسمية له فى الجامع الأزهر
وكان الغرض من إنشاء الجامع الأزهر أن يكون رمزا للسيادة الروحية للدولة الفاطمية ومنبرا للدعوة التى حملتها هذه الدولة

----------


## آلجوري

أشرف الله يعطيك العافية على هالطباعة القيمة 
معلومات مهمة ورائعة 
شكرا إلك  :Smile:

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 8 / 7

إقصاء رئيس الوزراء التونسي محمد مزالي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 8من يوليو 1986م

تم اقصاء رئيس الوزراء التونسي محمد مزالي عن منصبه وتعيين رشيد صقر وزير الاقتصاد رئيسا للوزراء

كورت فالدهايم يتولى رئاسة جمهورية النمسا


فى مثل هذا اليوم 8من يوليو 1986م

تولى كورت فالدهايم الأمين العام الأسبق للأمم المتحدة رئاسة جمهورية النمسا الاتحادية بعد انتخابه، بقي فالدهايم في المنصب حتى عام 1992. 



الزجاج المسطح


فى مثل هذا اليوم اكتشف الزجاج المسطح السحب الأفقي للزجاج المسلح ادى إلى التخلص من عملية النفخ للحصول على الزجاج المسطح. وانتهى في عام 1910 تقريباً وفي وقت واحد، مهندسان لا يعرف أحدهما الآخر، إلى الزجاج المسطح، وهما ”إميل فوركولت ـ Emile Fourcault” من بلجيكا ”أيرفنج كولبيرن ـ Irving Colburn” من الولايات المتحدة. وفي عام 1952 ابتكر الانجليزي ”ألاستير بيلكنجتون ـ Alastir Pilkington” طريقة أقل تكلفة بكثير جداً من الطرائق السابقة. 



تولّي الإمام سليم بن أبي فراج البشري مشيخة الجامع الأزهر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 8 من يوليو 1901م

تولّي الإمام "سليم بن أبي فراج البشري" مشيخة الجامع الأزهر، وهو الإمام الخامس والعشرون في سلسلة من مشايخ الأزهر" مشيخة الجامع الأزهر



عزل الخديوي إسماعيل عن حكم مصر بفرمان


فى مثل هذا اليوم 8 من يوليو 1879م

عزل الخديوي إسماعيل عن حكم مصر بفرمان صدر من السلطان العثماني بإيعاز من بريطانيا وفرنسا، اللتين رأتا في إسماعيل تهديدًا لمصالحهما سواء على مصالحهما في أفريقيا أو خوفًا من نمو الروح الوطنية المصرية بعد انتفاضة إبريل الشهيرة . 



إعدام علي محمد الشيرازي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 8 من يوليو 1850م

اعدم علي محمد الشيرازي الملقب بالباب مؤسس فرق البابية المنحرفة

"علي محمد الشيرازي" المعروف بـ"الباب" الذي ادَّعى النبوة والرسالة، والتفّ حوله الأتباع والدعاة من غلاة الباطنية، وكان "حسين علي" من بين هؤلاء الدعاة


مولد مخترع المناطيد الالمانى فرديناند زبلن


فى مثل هذا اليوم ولد الكونت فرديناند زبلن وهو عالم ألماني اخترع المنطاد ذو المحرك. ولد زبلن عام 1838، وعمل

جندياً وشارك في عدة حروب. 



ملء الساعة الذاتي


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1775 ابتكر صانع الساعات الفرنسي ”ا. ل. بيرليه ـ A.L perrelet” ملء الساعة بطريقة أوتوماتيكية وسميت هذه الساعات في فرنسا ”ساعات الهز، وسميت في سويسرا ساعة العامة”، سُجلت في عام 1924أول براءات لساعات يد تملأ أوتوماتيكياً باسم ”هـ. كوت ـ H. cutte” و”ج. هاروود ـ J. harwood

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور اشرف على المعلومات الكبيرة

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*حلو كتير يسلمو الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 9 / 7

انهاء الحكم العسكري في السودان


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام2005انتهى الحكم العسكري في السودان الذي بدأفي 29 يونيو عام 1989 أي قبل 16 عاما.

اعلن الرئيس عمر حسن البشير عن إقالة نائبيه علي عثمان محمد طه وموسي مشار وفي نفس الوقت يعلن البشير تعيين العقيد السابق جون قرنق قائد الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان نائبا أول له طبقا لاتفاق مشاكوس والدستور الانتقالي الجديد كما يعيد تعيين طه نائبا ثانيا له


مولد ابراهيم الدميرى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1939 ولد إبراهيم الدميرى (خبير النقل)

وهو من مواليد ميت غمر-الدقهلية.. وزير المواصلات والنقل البحرى، عمل أستاذا بهندسة الأزهر وعين شمس كما حصل على الماجستير من جامعة إخن بألمانيا. عين عميدا لهندسة عين شمس 1996. اختير رئيسا لأكاديمية أخبار اليوم للهندسة وتكنولوجيا الطباعة


عقد حلف سعد اباد بين تركيا وايران والعراق وافغانستان


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1937 عقد حلف سعد اباد بين تركيا وايران والعراق وافغانستان لمقاومة سعى الاكراد لاقامة دولة مستقلة لهم


ميلاد عبد الرحمن الكواكبى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1855 توفى عبد الرحمن الكواكبى فى سوريا وهو مؤلف كتاب طبائع الاستبداد والكتاب كلة هجوم على الحكم المستبد الظالم الذى ميز الدولة العثمانية .



إستقلال الأرجنتين عن أسبانيا

فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1816 تم استقلال الارجنتين عن اسبانيا وكان قد

اكتشفها الإسباني "دياز سوليز ريودي لابالاتا" عام 1515م و أسس "بدرودي ميندوزا" مدينة "بونس ايرس" عام 1936 بعد أن تولى حكم البلاد بناء على أمر ملك أسبانيا، قاوم السكان الأصليون الأسبان وقاموا بثورة عنيفة عام 1810م أدت إلى استقلال البلاد عام 1816م. 



تولي محمد علي حكم مصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1805 تولى محمد على حكم مصر وقد ولد محمد على بمدينة قولة من موانى مقدونيا فى 1769

وفى سن الشباب انخرط فى سلك الجندية . وصل إلى مصر فى مارس 1801 كمعاون لرئيس كتيبة قولة وأظهر كفاءة فتدرج فى الترقية إلى أن خرج الفرنسيون فأصبح من الرجال المقربين للوالى الجديد خسرو باشا .

وفى مايو 1805 وصل إلى كرسى والى مصر بفضل القوى الشعبية المصرية وفى يوليو من نفس السنة وصل فرمان الباب العالى بتوليته مصر . 



وفاة المفكر السياسى والاقتصادى ادموند بيرك


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1797 توفى المفكر السياسى والاقتصادى الانجليزى ادموندبيرك ، وضع ادموندبيرك كتابا اسمة تأملات فى الثورة الفرنسية هاجمها فية بعنف ودافع عن النظام القديم الذى ثار علية الفرنسيون .

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 10 / 7


أعلن موسوليني الحرب ضد انجلترا وفرنسا


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1940 أعلن موسوليني الحرب ضد انجلترا وفرنسا في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

كانت شرارة الحرب العالمية الثانية النزاع (الألماني – البولندي) حول ممر وميناء دانتزج، إلا أن الأسباب الحقيقية لتلك الحرب كانت أبعد من ذلك؛ إذ يرجع بعضها إلى تسويات ما بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى، والتي أدت إلى تغير في رسم خريطة العالم، وبخاصة أوروبا، فأبرمت معاهدات عقابية أخذت طابع الانتقام ضد ألمانيا، ودفعت بأحد أعضاء الوفد الألماني في مؤتمر الصلح في "فرساي" سنة 1919م إلى القول للحلفاء: "سنراكم مرة ثانية بعد عشرين عامًا"، وصدقت نبوءة الرجل؛ فكانت الحرب العالمية الثانية التي طالت أغلب دول العالم، وكانت الأعنف في حروب البشر وصراعاتهم. 



مولد الاديب الفرنسى مارسيل بروست


فى مثل هذا اليوم ولد مارسيل بروست في اوتوي من أب من كبار الاطباء عين بعد ثماني سنوات عضوا في اكاديمية العلوم الطبية وقد كان لهذا الوالد العالم الثري أبلغ تأثير على ابنه اذ دفعه الى تعميق قراءاته.

----------


## ابو نعيم

10 \ 7


0138 - وفاة بابليوس هادريانيوس,إمبراطور روما(138-117)

1796 - انتصر نابليون في معركة لودي على النمساويين 

1871 - انتهت الحرب الفرنسية- البروسية الشهيرة بحرب السبعين 

1902 -مولد كورت الدر ، صيدلي الماني ( حصل على جائزة نوبل عام 1950)

1910 -وفاة جون غالو,مكتشف الماني( كوكب نبتون)بالتلسكوب

1915 - حدث أول هجوم جوي بمناطيد زبلن الألمانية على لندن في السنة الثانية لحرب العالمية الأولى

1940 - اجتاح الألمان كلاً من هولندا، بلجيكا، ولوكسمبور

1941 - هروب رودولف هس، نائب هتلر، بالطائرة من ألمانيا الى اسكوتلندا

1991 - اجتاح اعصار عنيف مدمر بنغلاديش مما تسبب بمقتل 250 ألف نسمة

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 / 7

تأسيس الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 من يوليو 2004م

تم تأسيس "الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين" على يد علماء ومفكرين مسلمين في مؤتمر عقد في العاصمة البريطانية لندن. ويهدف الاتحاد إلى تشكيل مرجعية دينية للمسلمين فقهيا وثقافيا في جميع أنحاء العالم، ويرأسه الداعية الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي . 



وفاة الاغاخان الثالث عن 80 عاما


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1957 توفى اغاخان الثالث عن 80 عاما وقد اقام مقبرتة على نيل اسوان . 



ارتكاب مجزرة فى مدينة اللد بفلسطين


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1948 قامت وحدة الكوماندوز الصهيونية بقيادة موشى ديان بأرتكاب مجزرة ضخمة فى مدينة اللد بفلسطين حيث قامت باقتحام المدينة ليلا و اطلقت قذائف المدفعية على البلدة و قام الاهالى بالاحتماء فى مسجد دهشى و قتل فى هذة المجزرة البشعة 426 فلسطينيا و لم يكتفوا بذلك بل قادوا الاهالى الى ملعب المدينة و تم اعتقال الشباب و قاموا بأجبار الاهالى الباقين على ترك المدينة سيرا على اقدامهم مما تسبب فى وفاة العديد من الاطفال و كبار السن 



ميلاد الممثل الروسى بول برينر


فى مثل هذا اليوم

ولد الممثل الروسى الاصل الامريكى الجنسية بول برينر ، فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1920 ، ومن اشهر ادوارة " الملك وانا " و " الاخوة كارامازوف " وفاز بالاوسكار 



وفاة الأستاذ الإمام محمد عبده


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 من يوليو 1905م

توفى الأستاذ الإمام "محمد عبده" رائد حركة الإصلاح في مصر.. وُلد في إحدى قرى محافظة البحيرة، وتلقى تعليمه بالجامع الأحمدي، ثم بالأزهر، وصاحَبَ الأفغاني وتتلمذ عليه، وشارك في الثورة العرابية، ثم نُفي من مصر إلى بيروت، وبعد عودته تم تعيينه مفتيًا، وقاد حركة الإصلاح في مص



مولد عالم الرياضيات على مصطفى مشرفة


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1898 ولد العالم المصرى الكبير على مصطفى مشرفة والمعروف عنة انة ساعد البرت اينشتاين فى صياغة بعض المعادلات إذ ان اينشتاين فى الرياضيات العليا كان اقل براعة منة فى مجال الفيزياء ووجد مشرفة ما يعوضة فى هذا القصور وقد انعم علية الملك بالباشوية تقديرا لمكانتة العلمية الرفيعة . 



الاسطول الانجليزى يقصف مدينة الاسكندرية


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1882 فتح الاسطول الانجليزى نيران مدفعيتة على مدينة الاسكندرية وحرق الاحياء العربية فيها فى اطار احداث الثورة العرابية التى انتهت بهزيمة العرابيين واحتلال الانجليز لمصر




ثورة عنيفة ضد الفرنسيين في الجزائر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 من يوليو 1857م

قامت قبيلة "بني لالا" بثورة عنيفة ضد الفرنسيين في الجزائ



معاهدة بيقوز


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11من يوليو 1789م

منحت الدولة العثمانية السويد مبلغ مليار آقجه (العملة العثمانية) طبقا لمعاهدة "بيقوز"، نظرا للدور الذي لعبته السويد في تثبيت قسما من الجيش الروسي على الحدود مع السويد إبان الحرب العثمانية – الروسية . 

سقوط قلعة كانيجة في أيدي الألمان


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 من يوليو 1690م

سقطت قلعة كانيجة في أيدي الألمان بعد 158 من سيطرة الدولة العثمانية عليها، لكن العثمانيين تمكنوا من استردادها بعد وقت قليل . 


تولى الخليفة العباسي أبو جعفر المنصور الخلافة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 من يوليو 1226م

تولَّى الخليفة العباسي أبو جعفر المنصور بن محمد الظاهر بأمر الله، المعروف بالمستنصر بالله عرش الخلافة العباسية، وهو يعد الخليفة السادس والثلاثين في سلسلة خلفاء العباسيين، واشتهر في التاريخ الإسلامي ببنائه المدرسة المستنصرية


سقوط مدينة عكا


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 من يوليو 1191م كان سقطت مدينة عكا في يد الصليبيين بقيادة ريتشارد قلب الأسد، أحد قادة الحملة الصليبية الثالثة، بعد دفاع مجيد من أهلها، وظلَّت في أيدي الصليبين حتى حرَّرها السلطان الأشرف قلاوون في 17 من جمادى الأولى 690هـ… 



وفاة أبي الحسن ثابت بن سنان بن قرة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 من يوليو 975م

توفى أبي الحسن ثابت بن سنان بن قرة، أحد أعلام النهضة العلمية في القرن الرابع الهجري وقد نشأ في أسرة علمية، واشتعل بالطب، وتولى لفترة طويلة إدارة بيمارستان بغداد.

----------


## saousana

مشكور اشرف ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 12 / 7


تقسيم برلين الى شرقية و غربية


فى مثل هذا اليوم الحلفاء يرفعون الحصار عن العاصمة الألمانية "برلين" –رسميا- بعد هزيمتها في الحرب العالمية الثانية، وقد أعطت هزيمة ألمانيا في تلك الحرب الفرصة للحلفاء للسيطرة عليها، ثم جرى تقسيم برلين إلى جزأين، وبناء سور برلين الشهير، الذي انهار أمام ضغوط الشعب عام 1989م 




سقوط عكا فى ايدى الصليبيين


فى مثل هذا اليوم كان الانتصار العظيم الذي حقَّقه صلاح الدين الأيوبي في معركة حطِّين أكبر كارثة حلَّت بالصليبيين منذ أن أقاموا إماراتهم الصليبية في الشام، حيث فقدوا زهرة فرسانهم، وقُتلت منهم أعداد هائلة، ووقع في الأسر مثلها، حتى قيل: إن من شاهد القتلى قال: ما هناك أسير، ومن عاين الأسرى قال: ما هناك قتيل.

وأصبح الصليبيون بعد هزيمتهم في حطِّين في قبضة صلاح الدين وتحت رحمته، يستطيع أن يفعل بهم ما يشاء لو أراد، ويعاملهم بما يستحقون على جرائمهم وخطاياهم، ولكنه كان كريم النفس، رفيع الخلق، ظاهر الرحمة، لم يسلم نفسه للتشفي والانتقام، وارتفع بسلوكه فوق شهوة الثأر، وهو ما جعله موضع الإجلال والتقدير.

الاتجاه إلى عكا

بعد حطِّين لم يتجه صلاح الدين إلى بيت المقدس لتحريره، وكان ذلك أمرًا ميسورًا، بل اتجه إلى عكا أولاً؛ ليحرم الصليبيين من قاعدة بحرية هامة تصلهم بأوروبا، ويقطع عنهم العون الذي يأتيهم منها، وكان في عزمه أن يستولي على المدن الصليبية التي تقع على ساحل البحر المتوسط، حتى يسهل عليه القضاء على الصليبيين في الداخل.

ولم يَكَد صلاح الدين يقترب من عكَّا حتى دَبَّ الفزع والهلع في نفوس الصليبيين، وسارع حاكمها إلى تسليم المدينة في مقابل تأمين أهلها على أرواحهم وممتلكاتهم، ودخل صلاح الدين المدينة في (2 من جمادى الأولى 583هـ = 10 من يوليو 1187م)، وعامل أهلها معاملة كريمة، وغنم المسلمون في عكا غنائم طائلة.



محاولة اغتيال الزعيم سعد زغلول فى فناء محطة سكك حديد القاهرة



الزعيم سعد زغلول


فى مثل هذا اليوم محاولة اغتيال سعد زغلول

- لم يحظ زعيم مصري بشعبية كالتي حظي بها سعد زغلول، حتى لقب بزعيم الأمة، وأطلق على بيته "بيت الأمة" وعلى زوجته صفية أم المصريين.

- ولد سعد في (ذي الحجة 1274هـ = يوليو 1859م) في قرية إبيانة التابعة لمديرية الغربية، وكان والده رئيس مشيخة القرية، وتوفي وعمر سعد خمس سنوات فنشأ يتيما هو وأخوه أحمد فتحي زغلول.

- تلقى تعليمه في كتاب القرية فحفظ القرآن الكريم، ثم رحل إلى القاهرة سنة (1290هـ= 1873م) والتحق بالأزهر، وألف أثناء دراسته كتابا صغيرا في فقه الشافعية، وتأثر أثناء هذه الفترة بالشيخ جمال الدين الأفغاني والإمام محمد عبده؛ إذ كان صديقا له رغم العشر سنوات التي كانت تفصل بينهما في العمر.

- شارك سعد في الثورة العرابية فتعرض للاضطهاد، ورفت من عمله، فاشتغل بالمحاماة وذاع صيته بها حتى صار من أعلامها المعروفين.

- كان له نشاط بارز في الحياة السياسية المصرية، وربطته بعض العلاقات بزعماء مصر، واللورد كرومر -المعتمد السامي البريطاني في مصر-.

- اختير سعد ناظرا (وزيرا) للمعارف في (شوال 1324هـ = نوفمبر 1906م) فكانت له إسهامات وبصمات واضحة في العملية التعليمية.

- وفي (صفر 1328هـ = فبراير 1910م) عين ناظرا للحقانية (أي وزيرا للعدل)، وعندما كان وكيلا للجمعية التشريعية كان معارضا بارزا للسياسة الإنجليزية.

- برز سعد زغلول كزعيم للأمة المصرية مع انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى، إذ طالب بتشكيل وفد من المصريين لحضور مؤتمر الصلح، فرفضت سلطات الاحتلال البريطاني ذلك واعتقلته ونفته إلى خارج البلاد وكان ذلك سببا في إشعال ثورة 1919 في (جمادى الآخرة 1337هـ= مارس 1919م) التي تعد أول ثورة شعبية بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى.

- أجبرت الثورة الشعبية الاحتلال الإنجليزي على الإفراج عن سعد وصحبه، ثم جرت انتخابات تشريعية فاز فيها مرشحو سعد بغالبية مقاعد البرلمان، وشكل سعد الوزارة التي تعد أول وزارة شعبية في مصر.

- وتوالت أدوار سعد في الحياة السياسية المصرية، وتعمقت زعامته للشعب المصري رغم تعرضه لمحاولة اغتيال من منافسيه.

- توفي سعد زغلول في (22 صفر 1346هـ = 23 أغسطس 1927م) وكان يوم وفاته يوما مشهودا، وبني له ضريح أسموه ضريح سعد.

أحمد فتحي زغلول

- أحمد فتحي زغلول هو الشقيق الأصغر للزعيم المصري سعد زغلول، وكان أحمد فتحي من رجال القانون والقضاء، ورواد الترجمة في مصر، بجانب اهتماماته السياسية والتعليمية والصحفية.

- ولد في (رمضان 1279هـ = فبراير 1863م) بقرية إبيانة التابعة لمديرية الغربية، وكان اسمه فتح الله صبري.

- شارك في الثورة العرابية وكان من خطباء هذه الثورة، وعندما فشلت واحتل الإنجليز مصر رفت من المدرسة بقرار من وزير المعارف، فقام بتغيير اسمه والتحق بمدرسة الألسن عام (1301هـ = 1883م)، وسافر في تلك السنة لدراسة القانون في أوربا، وعاد في سنة (1305هـ = 1887م) حيث عين في القضاء وتدرج في مناصبه حتى أصبح رئيسا لمحكمة مصر.

- ربطت أحمد فتحي زغلول علاقة قوية باللورد كرومر -المعتمد السامي البريطاني في مصر- وشارك كقاض في محكمة دنشواي سنة (1324هـ = 1906م) التي قضت بإعدام عدد من الفلاحين أمام أهليهم؛ وهو ما هز الوجدان الشعبي المصري، وكان هو الذي صاغ حيثيات الحكم، وكان لهذه الحادثة المؤلمة أثرها القاتم على تاريخه وسيرته وأعماله، وإذا ذكر اسمه اقترن بما ارتكبه في دنشواي.

- لم تكن تربطه علاقة جيدة بأخيه سعد، ترجع إلى عوامل الغيرة والتنافس، وكان يرى أن أخاه سبب في الحيلولة دون ترقيه إلى الوزارة، وكان يعتقد أنه يتمتع بمواهب وقدرات تفوق سعدا، وقد أورد سعد في مذكراته جانبا من شخصية أخيه.

- كان أحمد فتحي زغلول من رواد حركة الترجمة في مصر، وكان يرى أن حركة الترجمة تسبق حركة التأليف في نهضة الأمة المصرية، وكان يتقن اللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية بجانب امتلاكه ناصية اللغة العربية.

- ومن أعماله الكبرى في الترجمة "سر تقدم الإنجليز السكسون" لادمون ديمولان، و"سر تطور الأمم "لجوستاف لوبون، و"روح الاجتماع" لجوستاف لوبون، و"أصول الشرائع" لجيرمي نبتام، إضافة إلى تأليفه لبعض الكتب مثل "المحاماة" و"شرح القانون المدني" و"الآثار الفتحية".

- ساهم مع أحمد لطفي السيد في إنشاء جريدة "الجريدة"، وكان عضوا مؤسسا في "الجمعية الخيرية الإسلامية، وساهم في وضع نظم المعاهد الدينية الأزهرية.

توفي في (29 من ربيع أول 1332هـ= 27 من مارس 1914م) عن 51 عاما

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 13 / 7


الصين تفوز بشرف استضافة دورة الآلعاب الاولمبية لعام 2008


فى مثل هذا اليوم فازت بكين الصينية بحق استضافة الآلعاب الآولمبية لعام 2008وفى تعليق لة على هذا الفوز قال رئيس اللجنة الآولمبية الدولية إن فوز بكين سيترك بصمة واضحة على الصين وعلى الرياضة بصورة عامة 


اتفاقية أوسلو


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13من يوليو 1993م = 24 من المحرم 1414 هـ

الفلسطينيون والإسرائيليون يبدءون في واشنطن مباحثات حول اتفاقية أوسلو التي تتضمن مبادئ تنظم المفاوضات بين الجانبين حول إحلال السلام، وتم التوقيع نهائيا على هذه الاتفاقية في 13 سبتمبر من نفس العام. 


اغتيال عالم الإلكترونيات المصري د. سعيد سيد بدير


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13 من يوليو 1989م= 10 من ذي الحجة 1409هـ

اغتيال عالم الإلكترونيات المصري د. سعيد سيد بدير على يد الموساد الإسرائيلي

ولد سعيد فى يناير عام 1949 وفرح به والده الفنان سيد بدير ليس لانه كان آخر العنقود فحسب ولكن لانه فى سنواته الاولى ظهر عليه الذكاء بصورة كبيرة وكلما كبر زاد هذا الذكاء حتى ان اصدقائه فى المدرسة الثانوية قالوا عنه كتلة من الذكاء كانت تسير على الارض

ونجح سعيد فى الثانوية العامة بمجموع خمسة وتسعون فى المائة وكان هذا المجموع وقتها لايحصل عليه احد بسهولة فقد كان سعيد بدير الثانى على مستوى الجمهورية واختار الكلية الفنية العسكرية للالتحاق بها واجتاز اختبارات الفنية العسكرية الصعبة جدا فى ذلك الوقت بسهولة وظل الخط البيانى له فى ارتفاع حتى وصل الى معيدا فى الكلية الفنية العسكرية عام 1972 ثم مساعد استاذ فى الكلية نفسها ثم مدرس فى الفنية العسكرية وذلك عام 1981 وتوالت انجازاته العلمية كذلك حتى قيل عنه يضع يده فى الحديد فينبض بالحياة يضع يده فى الطيارات العملاقة فتتحول الى طيارات ومقاتلات عملاقة 0

وتحول سعيد من مدرس بالفنية العسكرية الى رئيس قسم الموجات والهوائيات بادارة البحوث والتطويرات فى قيادة القوات الجوية

وامام ذلك بدأت مخاوف الغرب من هذه العقلية تصل الى حد الرعب

خصوصا وان اصابع سيد قد بدأت تدب فى الطيران الشرقى وتززيده تطويرا خصوصا فى مصر واصبح سيد عقبة امام امريكا وعقبة امام

بيع السلاح ولهذا بدأت القصة عندما سافر ليكمل تعليمه ويعمل كاستاذ زائر فى جامعة دويسبرج فى المانيا وكانت مدة العقد سنتان تبدأ فى 1987 وتحول سعيد بسرعة الى اسم لامع فى المحافل الدولية واكمل تعليمه العالى وحصل على دكتوراه فى الفلسفة فى هندسة الاليكترونيات من جامعة كنت فى انجلترا وبعد ذلك واصل ابحاثه بل انه صنف كواحد من اثناعشر عالما على مستوى العالم فى الميكرويف

وكان ترتيبه الثالث بين هؤلاء العلماء 0

وبدأ سعيد فى المانيا اجراء تجارب علمية على مشروع خاص باسم 254 وهو عبارة عن مشروع خاص بالهوائيات والاتصال بالفضاء

وامكانية التشويش على سفن الفضاء الامريكية ولهذا عرضت عليه وكالة ناسا الامريكية العمل هناك والحصول على مبلغ خيالى ومقابل ان يحصل على الجنسية الامريكية ولكنه رفض حبا فى مصر وعرف ذلك الرئيس مبارك وعينه مستشارا له فى مجاله واستمر سعيد فى تجاربه فى المانيا على اساس ان الامكانيات فى مصر غير متاحة لمثل هذه التجارب وبدأت المخابرات الامريكية تهدده بطريقة غير مباشرة مثل محاولة قتل ولد له ومرة زوجته وهنا احس سعيد بالخطر فارسل زوجته وولديه الى مصر وارسل سعيدخطاب الى الرئيس مبارك عن طريق شقيق له يطلب حمايته وزاد التهديد والخطر فقرر ان يأتى الى مصر ونزل الى مصر ولكى يبعد الانظار عنه قرر ان يفتتح مصنع الكترونيات لمجرد صرف نظر المخابرات الامريكية عنه واعلن عن هذا المصنع وطلب شركاء ومساهمين وانهالت عليه العروض وكان اهمها عرض من المانيا 00000 وبعد ذلك باسبوع

وبالتحديد فى الاسكندرية فى 13 يوليه عام 1989 تلقى قسم شرق بالاسكندرية بلاغا عن سقوط شخص من اعلى عمارة فى شارع طيبة بكامب شيزار على الارض وتنزف منه الدماء ويبدو انه انتحار ولهذا تم التحقيق فى الاسكندرية حول هذا الاتجاه فلا احد يعرف من هو سعيد بدير وما قيمته العلمية بالتحديد بل ووجدوا الغاز فى شقته وكأنه اراد الانتحار بالغاز وعندما فشل القى بنفسه من العمارة بل ووجدوا الوريد مقطوع وهكذا قيدت الحادثة انتحارا ولكن من يعرفون سعيد يؤكدون انه لايمكن ان ينتحر ابدا فلا هو بالفاشل فى حياته ولاهو الذى ينقصه المال مثلا وعندما سئلت زوجته فيما بعد هل تستطعين ان تقولى ان الموساد والمخابرات الامريكية وراء مصرع زوجك سعيد بدير ردت فى ثقة ذلك صحيح وبنسبة كبيرة جدا فسعيد لاينتحر ابدا 0000 ولكن فى اوراقنا الرسمية سجل الحادث على انه انتحار 



مسلحون فلسطينيون يحتلون سفارة مصر بأنقرة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13من يوليو 1979م= 18 من شعبان 1399هـ

مسلحون فلسطينيون يحتلون سفارة مصر بأنقرة ويحتجزون 20 رهينة احتجاجا على معاهدة كامب ديفيد للسلام بين مصر وإسرائي



الثورة تزداد اشتعالا في الجزائر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13من يوليو 1958م= 26 من ذي الحجة 1377هـ

وجه الرئيس الفرنسي شارل ديجول عبر الإذاعة رسالة إلى الشعب الجزائري يدعوه فيها للاتحاد مع فرنسا، بينما الثورة تزداد اشتعالا في الجزائر 


الجنود الانجليز يطوقون مدينة الإسماعيلية


فى مثل هذا اليوم الجنود الانجليز يطوقون مدينة الإسماعيلية

بهدف تمشيطها بحثاً عن طيار فُقد فى التاسع من الشهر نفسه ...

واشنطن تتدخل و تطلب من بريطانيا سحب جنودها من المدينة

و تعد بالتوسط لدى مصر للعثور على الطيار المفقود

و ضمان أمن الرعايا البريطانيين

13 يوليو 1953



وفاة العسكرى الفرنسى اليهودى الفريد دريفوس


فى مثل هذا اليوم توفى الفريد درويفوس الذي كان يحاكم أمام محكمة عسكرية في عام 1894 بتهمة افشاء اسرار الجيش الفرنسي إلى الأجانب وكان الفريد دريفوس هذا ينتمي إلى عائلة يهودية فرنسية وقد أحاطت الجمعيات والمنظمات الصهيونية محاكمته بحملة صحفية اهتز لها الضمير الفرنسية .



تشكيل مجلس نيابي في تونس


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13 من يوليو 1922م= 19 من ذي القعدة 1340 هـ

تشكيل مجلس نيابي في تونس عرف باسم "المجلس الكبير" ضم 98 عضوا منهم 56 فرنسيا. 



افتتاح المتحف المصرى بالقاهرة

المتحف المصرى بالقاهرة
اسست الحكومة المصرية عام 1835 المتحف المصرى لتجميع الاثار الفرعونية التى تملكها الحكومة . تم تشيد المتحف الحالى عام 1900 برسومات من تصميم الفنان الفرنسى مارسيل دورجونون. يضم المتحف اكثر من 120000 قطعة اثرية منها تحف اثرية من عهد الاسرة الفرعونية من الحقبة المتوسطة والتى تم العثور عليها فى دهشور ومقبرة الملك تحتمس الثالث واثار من عهد امننحتب وحور محب وقناع توت عنخ امون.


انتهاء ولاية عباس حلمى الأول


فى مثل هذا اليوم عباس حلمى الأول ابن أحمد طوسون باشا ابن محمد على باشا

واليا من 10 نوفمبر 1848 إلى 13 يوليو 1854 .

ولد سنة 1813 فى جدة ونشأ فى مصر . خلف عمه إبراهيم باشا فى تولى مصر 1848 ، هو حفيد محمد على وأبن أخ إبراهيم فى عهده اضمحل الجيش والبحرية فى مصر وأغلقت كثير من المدارس والمعاهد . عاش عيشة بذخ وأنصرف عن التفرغ لشئون الدولة .. ظل فى الحكم قرابة الخمس سنوات ، وأغتيل فى قصره فى بنها فى يوليو 1854 . 


اشتعال معركة شبراخيت


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13 من يوليو 1798م= 29 من المحرم 1212هـ

اشتعلت معركة شبراخيت بين المماليك وقوات الحملة الفرنسية أثناء غزوهم مصر بقيادة نابليون بونابرت. 



وفاة السيدة عائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13 من يوليو 677م= 5 من رمضان 57هـ

توفيت السيدة عائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق، زوج النبي عليه الصلاة والسلا


وفاة الشاعر ابن الرومى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13 من يوليو 896م= 28 من جمادى الأولى 283 هـ

توفى الشاعر الكبير "أبي الحسن علي بن العباس بن جريج"، المعروف بابن الرومي، اشتهر بغزارة شعره وقدرته على الوصف وتوليد المعاني المبتكرة، ويعد ديوانه من أكبر دواوين الشعر العربي 



وصول السيدة نفيسة بنت الحسن الانور الى مصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم وصلت السيدة نفيسة بنت الحسن الى مصر

هي السيدة نفيسة بنت الحسن الانور بن السيد زيد الابلج بن الحسن بن علي بن ابي طالب (عليهم السلام) .امها ام ولد وزوجها اسحق بن جعفر الصادق (عليه السلام) وكان يدعى بأسحق المؤتمن وولدت منه القاسم وأم كلثوم

ولدت السيدة نفيسة بمكة المشرفة سنة 145ونشأت على العبادة تصوم النهار وتقوم الليل كثيرة البكاء وزيارة قبر النبي (صلى الله عليه وعلى اله الطاهرين) وحجت اكثر من ثلاثين حجة وروي ان السيدة نفيسة قد حفرت قبرها في بيتها وكانت تصلي فيه كثيرا وقرأت فيه الفي ختمة (نور الابصارص 190) وقالت زينب بنت يحيى:تألمت عمتي كثيرا اول رجب...وما زالت كذالك الى اول جمعة من شهر رمضان فزاد بها الالم وهي صائمة فبقيت الى ان وصلت الى قوله تعالى من سورة الانعام (قل الله كتب على نفسه الرحمة ) ففاضت روحها الكريمة

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 14 / 7

التلسكوب متعدد المرايا


فى مثل هذا اليوم تم تثبيت أول تلسكوب متعدد المرايا في العالم في مرصد جبل هوبكنز ـ Hopkins في ولاية أريزونا (بالولايات المتحدة). بواسطة مرصد سونيان الفلكي الفيزيائي بالاشتراك مع جامعة أرويزونا. وهو مكون من 6 مرايا. وهو يعادل تلسكوباً ذا مرآة فريدة فتحتها 4,5 متر. كما قدمت مؤسسة كيك 70 مليوناً من الدولارات الأميركية إلى معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا من أجل إنشاء أكبر تلسكوب في العالم. يصل قطر مرآته إلى عشرة أمتار. 



تخزين الحرارة الشمسية عبر الفصول


فى مثل هذا اليوم استطاع المهندسون المعماريون ”ألين لييبار ـ Alain liébard” و”الكسندروف” وزوجته أن يستخدموا في عام 1979, لأول مرة, في أوروبا إختراعاً قاموا بتنفيذه بالتعاون مع هيئة الطاقة الذرية، أطلقوا عليه اسم ”المجمع الشمسي” ويخدم ستا وعشرين وحدة في ”بلانياك ـ Blagnac” (جارون ـ Garonne). 



تنظيم الضباط الأحرار فى الجيش العراقى


فى مثل هذا اليوم اطاح تنظيم الضباط الأحرار فى الجيش العراقي

بالملكية الهاشمية فى العراق

* دخل العقيد عبد السلام عارف على رأس كتيبة من الجيش بغداد فجر 14 يوليو و احتل الاذاعة التى أصبحت مقره و دعا السكان إلى دعم الثروة على الحكم الملكى ، تلاه عبد الكريم قاسم على راس قواته بينما توجه توحداته بقيادة عبد الستار الصابح إلى قصر الرحاب فى بغداد لاعتقال الأسرة الملكية



الإطاحة بالملكية في العراق


فى مثل هذا اليوم 14 من يوليو 1958م = 27 من ذي الحجة 1377 هـ

الإطاحة بالملكية في العراق حيث قاد عبد الكريم قاسم انقلابا أطاح فيه بالملكية وقتل الملك فيصل الثاني وجميع أفراد أسرته، كما قتل في اليوم الثاني نوري السعيد رئيس وزراء الملك وعدد من كبار المسئولين، استمر عبد الكريم في الحكم حتى فبراير1963 وأطاح به البعثيون وقتلوه مع عدد من أفراد أسرته ومعاونيه. 


مقتل أسمهان


فى مثل هذا اليوم قتلت أسمهان

فى حادث سير سقطت فيه سيارتها فى المياه

قبل أن تنهى تصوير فيلم ( غرام و انتقام )

الذى كتبه و اخرجه و لعب دور البطولة فيه يوسف وجى

لقى هذا الفيلم نجاحاً كبيراً و استمر عرضه 17 أسبوعاً

14 يوليو 1944.


توقيع معاهدة الحدود المشتركة بين إيران والعراق


فى مثل هذا اليوم 14 من يوليو 1937م= 6 من جمادى الأولى 1356هـ

توقيع معاهدة الحدود المشتركة بين إيران والعراق التي تم بمقتضاها رسم الحدود بين البلدين 


أحمد تحسين شنن


فى مثل هذا اليوم ولد أحمد تحسين شنن

أحد ابرز قادة القوات المسلحة فى حرب أكتوبر 1973، عمل رئيسا لأركان الفرقة المدرعة بالجبهة الشرقية، اختير رئيسا لأركان الجيش الثالث عام 1981، اختير قائدا للجيش الثالث عام 1982، عمل رئيسا التدريب عام 1984 وعين محافظ السويس 1986، رئيس نادى المعادى من 1990 وحتى الان. يعتبر واحد من ابرز المقاتلين فى القوات المسلحة ونموذج رائع للوطنية ومثال حى للانضباط



بدء المراسلات بين الشريف حسين و المندوب السامى


فى مثل هذا اليوم بدء المراسلات بين أمير مكة الشريف حسين و المندوب السامى البريطانى فى القاهرة هنرى مكماهون بمذكرة كتبها حسين فى الطائف ( باسم العرب و الأمة العربية )


وفاة الفقيه الأديب الرياضي مصطفى بن علي بن رضوان


فى مثل هذا اليوم 14 من يوليو 1904م= 29 من ربيع الآخر 1322 هـ

وفاة الفقيه الأديب الرياضي مصطفى بن علي بن رضوان، أحد أعلام جامع الزيتونة في تونس 


سقوط سجن الباستيل


فى مثل هذا اليوم 14 من يوليو 1789م

سقط سجن الباستيل رمز الظلم والطغيان في فرنسا، بعد قيام الثورة الفرنسية. 


عقد معاهدة إستانبول


فى مثل هذا اليوم 14من يوليو 1700م

عقدت الدولة العثمانية معاهدة إستانبول مع روسيا بعد مفاوضات استمرت 5 أشهر، وتضمنت المعاهدة (14) بندا، منها أن يكون ذهاب وإياب السفير الروسي إلى إستانبول عن طريق البر، وليس عن طريق البحر؛ لأن البحر الأسود بحر عثماني مغل



موقعة حطين بين العرب و الصقليين


فى مثل هذا اليوم حدثت موقعة حطين بين العرب و الصليبيين و تلقى فيها الصليبيون هزيمة كاسحة فتحت امام العرب ابواب فلسطين و مهدت الطريق الى انهيار حكم الصليبيين فى المشرق العربى و كان الجيش العربى بقيادة صلاح الدين الايوبى الذى كان وحد مصر و الشام و العراق و الجزيرة العربية قبل ان يواجة الصليبيين.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 15 / 7

وفاة الإمام الكبير محمد بن علي بن أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم


فى مثل هذا اليوم15 من يوليو 1064م= 28 من شعبان 456هـ

توفى الإمام الكبير محمد بن علي بن أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم، المعروف بابن حزم، أحد أعلام المسلمين في القرن الخامس الهجري، وصاحب المؤلفات المعروفة في الفقه والتاريخ ومقارنة الأديان، ومن أشهرها المحلّى، والفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل، وإحكام الأحكام، وجمهرة أنساب العرب 

الكرسي المتحرك لرواد الفضاء


فى مثل هذا اليوم وكالة الفضاء الأميركيةRNASA” ” من التوصل إلى إختراع كرسي منزلق على القضبان ويمكن توجيهه. ويترك من اتجاهات طولية حتى يمكن زيادة عجلة الحركة بطريقة دقيقة في حالة غياب الجاذبية في الفضاء الخارجي. وحتى يمكن تنفيذ هذا الكرسي الخاص المتحرك اشتركت فرنسا ممثلة في هيئة" RLETI” (مركز بحوث الفضاء في مدينة جرينوبل). في تصميم نوع خاص من الكاميرات الرقمية تتوجه دائماً صوب عين رائد الفضاء وتعيد نقل جميع حركات العين إلى الأرض مباشرة وذلك للدراسة. وقد تمت تجربة هذا الكرسي الخاص برواد الفضاء لأول مرة في تشرين الأول عام 1985. 


أول مذنب صناعي


فى مثل هذا اليوم قام القمر الصناعي الألماني ”آي آر إم I R M” عام 1984 بإلقاء 2 كليو جرام من الباريوم على ارتفاع 110 ألف كيلو متر من سطح الأرض. وتسامت هذه المادة أي تحولت إلى غاز مباشرة وتحت تأثير الرياح الشمسية تكون ذيل طويل بلغ طوله عشرة آلاف كيلومتر. وبدا هذا المذنب واضحاً أثناء الليل في المحيط الهادي وتمكن قمر صناعي انجليزي من رؤية هذا المذنب وتم رصده وتصويره في أربعة مراصد أرضية. 


وفاة عثمان بن محمد الكعاك


فى مثل هذا اليوم 15 من يوليو 1976م= 19 من رجب 1396 هـ

توفى عثمان بن محمد الكعاك أحد أعلام تونس المعاصرين في الأدب واللغة والتاريخ، وكان يتقن 7 لغات حية، وألف ما يقرب من 40 كتابا، نصفها مطبوع. 


مجسات نحو الكواكب الأخرى


فى مثل هذا اليوم تمكن الإتحاد السوفياتي من إرسال "Venera -7” التي هبطت على سطح كوكب الزهرة Rvenus” لأول مرة في الخامس عشر من كانون الأول 1970. وتبعتها فينيرا ـ 9 وفينيرا ـ 10. وهبطا على الزهرة في الثاني والعشرين والخامس والعشرين من تشرين الأول1975 على التوالي. وقامت بإرسال أول صورة لتربة هذا الكوكب. أما الولايات المتحدة، فقد أرسلت المجس الفضائي ”مارينر 10 Mariner 10” الذي قام بالدوران في آذار عام 1974 على بعد حوالي ألف كيلو متر من الكوكب ”عطارد Mercure” وهو أقرب الكواكب إلى الشمس. وفي العشرين من تموز والثالث من أيلول 1976، كانت فيكنج Viking” 2,1” أول مركبات تهبط على سطح المريخ على التوالي وقد قام بإطلاقها الأميركيون. ثم نجحت الولايات المتحدة في التحليق حول الكواكب العملاقة في المجموعة الشمسية وهي المشتري وزحل "Jupiter, saturne”. ففي كانون الأول عام 1973، وكانون الأول 1974، قامت ”بيونير 10 و11 Pioneer 10, 11” بالتحليق حول هذين الكوكبين. ثم حلق المجسات ”فوياجير 1 و2 Voyager 1, 2” كذلك حولهما وظلا يقتربان منهما شيئاً فشيئاً وكذلك بالقرب من الأقمار العديدة التي حولها قبل أن يتجها نحو أورانيوس ونبتون. 


وفاة الفقية محمد بن محمد بن مخلوف المنستيرى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 15 من يوليو 1941م= 20 من جمادى الأولى 1360 هـ

توفى الفقيه الأديب المؤرخ التونسي محمد بن محمد بن مخلوف المنستيري، صاحب الكتاب الشهير "شجرة النور الزكية في طبقات المالكية . 


الزجاج المسلح


فى مثل هذا اليوم نجح الفرنسي ”ليون أبير” عام 1893. في فسح المجال لصناعة زجاج مسطح ومسلح. وكانت المنشآت الزجاجية مثل Grand palais في باريس أول مجال للتطبيق العملي للزجاج المسلح. 


معاهدة لندرة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 15 من يوليو 1840م= 15 من جمادى الأولى 1256هـ

الدول الأوروبية الكبرى تبرم معاهدة "لندرة" ضد مشروع الدولة المصرية الكبرى، وبالمعاهدة يتهاوى حلم محمد علي في دولة مصرية كبرى . 


سيطرة الملك شارل الاسبانى على ميناء حلق الوادى فى تونس


فى مثل هذا اليوم 15من يوليو 1535م= 14 من المحرم 942هـ

الملك الأسباني شارل - كوينت يسيطر على ميناء حلق الواد في تونس، بعد قيامه بحملة بحرية مكونة من 30 ألف جندي و500 سفينة على الأراضي التونسية


سقوط بيت المقدس


فى مثل هذا اليوم 15 من يوليو 1099م= 23 من شعبان 492هـ

سقط بيت المقدس ـ رد الله غربتها ـ في أيدي الصليبيين في حملتهم الأولى على المشرق الإسلامي، وقد دام حصارهم للمدينة أكثر من أربعين يومًا سقطت بعدها، وحين دخلوا المدينة أقاموا بها المذابح، وقتلوا الأبرياء من الرجال والنساء والأطف


معركة دير الجماجم


فى مثل هذا اليوم 15 من يوليو 702م= 14 وقعت معركة "دير الجماجم" بين الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي وعبد الرحمن بن الأشعث الذي خرج على الخلافة الأموية، وأعلن الحرب عليها، واستمرت المعركة مائة يوم حتى انتهت بانتصار عظيم للحجاج وقضاء على الفتنة، وإعادة الاستقرار للخلافة الأموية

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 16 / 7


نيل ارمسترونج اول انسان يهبط على سطح القمر


فى مثل هذا اليوم هبط نيل ارمسترونج على سطح القمر فى عام 1969 حيث نصب ارمسترونج العلم الامريكى فى المنطقة التى هبط عليها وهو اول انسان يهبط على سطح القمر . 


اعدام نورى السعيد رئيس وزراء العراق


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1958 اعدم نورى السعيد رئيس وزراء العراق المخضرم قبل الثورة عندما قامت الثورة فى 14 يوليو هرب فى زى امرأة وظل متخفيا حتى عثرت علية الجماهير الغاضبة فقتلوة باطلاق الرصاص علية ثم سحلوة وعلقوا اشلائة عدة ايام على عامود نور 


امريكا تجرى اول تفجير نووى تجريبى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1945 اجرت الولايات المتحدة اول تفجير نووى تجريبى فى صحراء الاموجوردو فى ولاية نيومكسيكو وفى 6 اغسطس استخدمت القوات الامريكية القنبلة ضد هيروشيما 


إجراء أول تجربة لاختبار الإنشطار النووي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 16من يوليو 1945م = 6 من شعبان 1364 هـ

كان إجراء أول تجربة لاختبار الإنشطار النووي في التاريخ وذلك في صحراء الأماغود بنيو مكسيكو الأمريكية بحضور علماء الفيزياء الأمريكيين وعلى رأسهم "أوفيني أوبنهايمر" أبو القنبلة الذرية الذي شاهد الانفجار وعلق بقوله: إنه أسطع من ألف شمس 



وفاة العالم الكبير سالم بوحاجب رئيس المفتين المالكيين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 16 من يوليو 1924م= 14 من ذي الحجة 1342 هـ

توفى العالم الكبير سالم بوحاجب رئيس المفتين المالكيين وأحد كبار أساتذة الزيتونة الذين اعتنوا بتدريس علم الأصول بعد أن كاد ينقرض من الزيتونة . 



البلاشفة الروس يعدمون القيصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 16من يوليو 1918م= 7 من شوال 1336 هـ

البلاشفة الروس يعدمون القيصر الروسي "نيقولا الثاني" مع زوجته وأولاده، بعد نجاح ثورتهم التي قاموا بها ضده عام 1917، وقد تولى نيقولا العرش عام 1894 بعد وفاة والده ألكسندر الثالث . 


مولد محمد البشير الإبراهيمي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 16 من يوليو 1889م= 15 من شوال 1306 هـ

ولد محمد البشير الإبراهيمي أحد الرواد والزعماء الذين أشعلوا وساهموا في رفع راية الجهاد ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي في الجزائر، وفي تأسيس جمعية علماء الجزائر . 


فرنسا تستولى على مدينة صفاقس


فى مثل هذا اليوم 16من يوليو 1881م= 19 من شعبان 1298هـ

استولت القوات الفرنسيةعلى مدينة وميناء صفاقس التونسي


ولاية محمد سعيد باشا ابن محمد علي لحكم مصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 16من يوليو 1854م= 20 من شوال 1270هـ

تولى محمد سعيد باشاابن محمد علي حكم مصر خلفًا لابن أخيه عباس الأول، وهو الرابع من أسرة محمد علي الذين تولوا الحكم، وتميز عهده بعدد من الإجراءات الإصلاحية التي وقفت إلى جانب الفلاح المصري، وأبرز أعماله حفر قناة السويس . 


وفاة الخليفة أبي عبد الله المعتز بن المتوكل


فى مثل هذا اليوم 16 من يوليو 868م= 2 من شعبان 255هـ

توفى الخليفة أبي عبد الله المعتز بن المتوكل بن المعتصم، الخليفة الثالث عشر في سلسلة خلفاء الدول العباسية، تولى الحكم سنة 252هـ، وظل في منصبه ثلاث سنوات ونصفًا، وخلفه المهتدي بالله

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 17 / 7

إنعقاد مؤتمر المرأة العالمي في نيروبي


فى مثل هذا اليوم تم عُقد مؤتمر في "نيروبي" عام 1985م بعنوان: "استراتيجيات التطلع إلى الأمام من أجل تقدم المرأة" 



انتخاب علي عبد الله صالح رئيسا لليمن


فى مثل هذا اليوم 17 من يوليو 1978م = 12 من شعبان 1398 هـ

انتخب علي عبد الله صالح رئيسا لليمن الشمالي حيث انتخبه مجلس الشعب التأسيسي في صنعاء بعد اغتيال الرئيس أحمد حسين الغشمي في يونيو 1978 . 


لإطاحة بالملك الإيراني ظاهر شاه


فى مثل هذا اليوم 17 من يوليو 1973م = 17 من جمادى الآخر 1393 هـ

الإطاحة بالملك الإيراني ظاهر شاه وإلغاء الملكية وإعلان الجمهورية، قاد محمد داود شاه ابن عم الملك عملية الإطاحة وتولى هو رئاسة الجمهورية الأولى حتى عام 1979م حتى أطاح به الشيوعيون . 



انقلاب عسكرى فى افغانستان يطيح بالحكم الملكى

فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1973 تزعم محمد داود انقلابا عسكريا سلميا استولى به على الحكم بمساعدة حلفائه السابقين من حزب الشعب،وقام بإلغاء الملكيةوإقامة جمهورية أفغانستان على أساس دستور جديد وحزب واحد.



ويليام روجرز يقدم مبادرتة لحل الصراع العربى الاسرائيلى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1970 قدم ويليام روجرز وزير الخارجية الامريكية مبادرتة لحل الصراع العربى الاسرائيلى التى وافق عليها الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر قبل وفاتة بفترة قليلة وترتب عليها وقف اطلاق النار بين مصر واسرائيل واستغلتها مصر فى بناء قواعد الصواريخ سام المضادة للطائرات . 



الثورة البيضاء بالعراق


في مثل هذا اليوم 17 يوليو 1968 الاطاحة بنظام عبد الرحمن عارف في العراق بما عرف بالثورة البيضاء ، وتولي حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي السلطة في العراق بقيادة احمد حسن البكر ونائبه صدام حسين . 


اعتقالات واسعة في صفوف الاتحاد الوطني


فى مثل هذا اليوم 17 من يوليو 1963م= 25 من صفر 1383هـ

حدثت اعتقالات واسعة في صفوف الاتحاد الوطني للقوى الشعبية بالمغرب بتهمة الضلوع في محاولة انقلابية ضد الملك الحسن الثان




انفجار خمس قنابل فى الاسكندرية


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1946 جرح 25 شخصاً فى انفجار خمس قنابل فى نادى الخدمات البريطانية فى الأسكندرية و سبق هذا الحادث إعلان ( اللجنة الوطنية للعمال و الطلبة ) يوم 11 يوليو يوماً للحدادا العام و بدء الجهاد الوطنى مما أثار غضب رئيس الحكومة اسماعيل صدقى الذى شن حملة إعتقالات فى صفوف الوفد و اليساريين و منع الصحف و المجلات التقدمية من الصدور و حوكم المعتقلون بتهمة الشيوعية فى إطار قضية عُرفت باسم " قضية المبادئ الهدامة ". 


مولد المفكر والفيلسوف الفرنسي روجيه جارودي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 17 من يوليو 1913م = 13 من شعبان 1331 هـ

ولد المفكر والفيلسوف الفرنسي روجيه جارودي،و كان أحد قياديي الحزب الشيوعي الفرنسي في السبعينيات من القرن العشرين أعلن إسلامه وسمى نفسه رجاء جارودي


عدسات التصوير


كان الفيلسوف وعالم الرياضيات الفرنسي ”رينيه ديكارت ـ René descartes أول من وضع عام 1637 قوانين الانكسار، فأرسى بذلك علم البصريات الحديثة. وعرفت لأول مرة عدسة تصوير المناظر و قام بابتكارها الفرنسيRJ. chevalier” عام 1830 أما عدسة تصوير الأشخاص فقد أخترعها النمساوي بتزفال عام 1840. 


ولاية السلطان الصالح نجم الدين أيوب على مصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 17من يوليو 1238م= 25 من ذي الحجة 637هـ

ولاية السلطان الصالح نجم الدين أيوب على مصر، وهو السابع في سلسلة سلاطين الدولة الأيوبية في مصر، نجح في توحيد مصر والشام، والتصدي للصليبيين، واستعادة بيت المقدس، وتوفي في أثناء حملة لويس التاسع على مصر. 



معركة العقاب


فى مثل هذا اليوم 17 من يوليو 1212م= 15 من صفر 609هـ

هزم المسلمين هزيمة مروعة في معركة "العقاب" التي كانت بين جيوش الموحدين، ومملكة قشتالة وجموع الصليبيين في أوروبا، وجرت وقائعها عند حصن العقاب بالأندلس 


وفاة أبو علي الحسن بن أحمد بن عبد الغفار


فى مثل هذا اليوم 17 من يوليو 987م= 17 من ربيع الأول 377هـ

توفى "أبو علي الحسن بن أحمد بن عبد الغفار بن سليمان" –أبو علي الفارسي- أحد علماء العربية المعدودين، وصاحب كتاب "الإيضاح" وكتاب "التكملة" في النحو.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 18 / 7

مصادر حرارة الأرض الجوفية تحت الماء


فى مثل هذا اليوم كان ”جون كورليس ـ John B. corlis” و”جون إيدموند” أول من رأى في العالم من غواصة الأعماق ألفين ـ Alvin وعلى بعد 320 كيلو متراً للشمال الشرقي من جزر جالاباجوس ـ Galapagos، مصادر حرارة الأرض الجوفية على عمق 3000 متر. وفي مناطق قريبة من شقوق المحيطات، تتدفق من هذه المصادر مياه ساخنة تبلغ درجة حرارتها 250 درجة مئوية وتحتوي على معادن بدرجة كبيرة. وأمكن حتى الآن تحقيق ما يقرب من عشرين مصدراً من مصادر حرارة الأرض الجوفية تحت الماء في المحيط الهادي والمحيط الأطلنطي. وهي على هذا النحو تشكل واحداً من الاكتشافات الكبيرة في هذه السنوات الأخيرة، وخلال الشهور الأولى من عام 1984 طُلب إلى شركتين للغطس جنسياتهما مختلطتان فرنسية ـ أميركية التعرف على هذه الظواهر الحرارية المائية بدءاً بغواصة الاستكشاف سيانا Cyana المحمولة على ظهر باخرة الإمداد نادر ـ Nadir. 



تشكيل أول حكومة في برقة برئاسة فتحي الكيخيا


فى مثل هذا اليوم 18 من يوليو 1949م= 10 من رمضان 1368 هـ

تشكيل أول حكومة في برقة برئاسة فتحي الكيخيا الذي تولى منصب نائب رئيس الحكومة ووزير عدل في أول حكومة اتحادية وهي حكومة محمود المنتصر. 


إنقلاب على السلطات البعثية فى سوريا


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1963 حدث إنقلاب على السلطات البعثية فى سوريا

بينما كان صلاح الدين البيطار و لؤى الاتاسى فى القاهرة ، والعقيد الناصري جاسم علوان يقود انقلاباً على السلطات البعثية فى سوريا على رأس ألفى مدنى و عسكرى وقد تحولت شوارع العاصمة السورية إلى ساحة قتال و اُستخدمت المدرعات و المدفعية و الطائرات وقد فشلت المحاولة و اُعتقل علوان و رفاقه و أُعدم فى اليوم التالى 27 شخصاً . 




جمال عبد الناصر يتعهد بحماية الجمهورية العراقية


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1958 تعهد جمال عبد الناصر بحماية الجمهورية العراقية الناشئة .. وارسل سرباً من سلاح الجو إلى مطار الحبانية فى بغداد

للمساهمة فى حمايتها.



اعادة إصدار مجلة المنار


فى مثل هذا اليوم 18من يوليو 1939م= 1 من جمادى الآخرة 1358 هـ

الشيخ حسن البنا مؤسس حركة الإخوان المسلمين يعيد إصدار مجلة المنار التي كان يصدرها الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا، حيث استمرت 14 شهرا فقط ثم توقفت . 




مولد نيلسون مانديلا


في مثل هذا اليوم 18 يوليو 1918 مولد

روليهلالا 'نيلسون' مانديلا و هو الرئيس الأسبق لجمهورية جنوب إفريقيا وأحد أبرز المناضلين و المقاومين لسياسة التمييز العنصري التي كانت متبعة في جنوب إفريقيا.

طفولته وصباه

ولد نيلسون روليلالا مانديلا في منطقة ترانسكاي في أفريقيا الجنوبية ( 18 تموز - يوليو 1918). وكان والده رئيس قبيلة، وقد توفي و نيلسون لا يزال صغيرا، إلا انه انتخب مكان والده، وبدأ إعداده لتولي المنصب. تلقى دروسه الابتدائية في مدرسة داخلية عام 1930، ثم بدأ الإعداد لنيل البكالوريوس من جامعة فورت هار. ولكنه فصل من الجامعة، مع رفيقه اوليفر تامبو، عام 1940 بتهمة الاشتراك في إضراب طلابي.و من المعروف إن مانديلا عاش فترة دراسية مضطربة و تنقل بين العديد من الجامعات و لقد تابع مانديلا الدراسة بالمراسلة من مدينة جوهانسبورغ، وحصل على الإجازة ثم التحق بجامعة ويتواتر ساند لدراسة الحقوق. كانت جنوب أفريقيا في تلك الفترة خاضعة لحكم يقوم على التمييز العنصري الشامل، إذ لم يكن يحق للسود الانتخاب ولا المشاركة في الحياة السياسية أو إدارة شؤون البلاد. بل أكثر من ذلك كان يحق لحكومة الأقلية البيضاء أن تجردهم من ممتلكاتهم أو أن تنقلهم من مقاطعة إلى أخرى، مع كل ما يعني ذلك لشعب (معظمه قبلي) من انتهاك للمقدسات وحرمان من حق العيش على ارض الآباء والأجداد والى جانب الأهل وأبناء النسب الواحد.gano

إعتقاله وسجنه

في عام 1961 أصبح مانديلا رئيسا للجناح العسكري للمجلس الإفريقي القومي. وفي اغسطس 1962 أعتقل مانديلا وحكم عليه لمدة 5 سنوات بتهمة السفر الغير قانوني، والتدبير للإضراب. وفي عام 1964 حكم عليه مرة أخرى بتهمة التخطيط لعمل مسلح، وحكم عليه بالسجن مدى الحياة.

خلال سنوات سجنه السبعة وعشرين، أصبح النداء بتحرير مانديلا من السجن رمزا لرفض سياسة التمييز العنصري. وفي 10 يونيو 1980 تم نشر رسالة إستطاع مانديلا إرسالها للمجلس الإفريقي القومي قال فيها: "إتحدوا! وجهزوا! وحاربوا! إذ ما بين سندان التحرك الشعبي، ومطرقة المقاومة المسلحة، سنسحق الفصل العنصري"

في عام 1985 عرض على مانديلا إطلاق السراح مقابل إعلان وقف المقاومة المسلحة،الا أنه رفض العرض . و بقي في السجن لغاية 11 فبراير 1990 عندما أثمرت مثابرة المجلس الإفريقي القومي، والضغوطات الدولة عن إطلاق سراحه بأمر من رئيس الجمهورية فريدريك دكلارك الذي أعلن أيقاف الحظر الذي كان مفروضا على المجلس الإفريقي . وقد حصل نيلسون مانديلا مع الرئيس فريدريك دكلارك في عام 1993 على جائزة نوبل للسلام



اصدار أول صحيفة هزلية في تونس بعنوان أبو قشة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 18 من يوليو 1908م= 19 من جمادى الآخرة 1326 هـ

الشيخ الهاشمي المالكي يصدر أول صحيفة هزلية في تونس بعنوان أبو قشة، وهذا الاسم يعني القرد في لغة أهل الجنوب التونسي، وكان هدفها الإصلاح الديني والاجتماعي حسب تعاليم الأفغاني، ومقاومة الاستعمار الفرنسي، واستعمل الهاشمي الشعر الملحون لأول مرة في الصحافة التونسية. 



وفاة العالم اللغوي المعروف بالجواليقي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 18 من يوليو 1144م= 15 من المحرم 539 هـ

توفى العالم اللغوي المعروف "موهوب بن أحمد بن الخضر" المعروف بالجواليقي صاحب كتاب "المعرب " . 



معركة الأرك


فى مثل هذا اليوم 18 من يوليو 1194م= 9 من شعبان 591هـ

انتصار الموحدين بقيادة الخليفة أبي يوسف يعقوب بن تاشفين ، على ألفونسو الثامن ملك قشتالة في معركة "الأرك" التي دارت رحاها في الأندلس، وذلك بعد أن أغار ألفونسو على المسلمين في الأندلس، فلما بلغ الخبر الخليفة أبا يوسف عبر البحر من المغرب إلى الأندلس لقتاله حيث انتصر المسلمون . 



معركة شذونة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 18من يوليو 711م= 28 من رمضان 92هـ

نشبت معركة شذونة أو وادي لكة بين المسلمين بقيادة طارق بن زياد والقوط بقيادة لذريق، وكان النصر فيها حليف المسلمين، وقد هيأ هذا النصر أن يدخل الإسلام إلى إسبانيا، وأن تظل دولة مسلمة ثمانية قرو

----------


## منار المومني

شكرا ashrafwater موضوع رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 19 / 7

تشكيل جيش المهدي في العراق


فى مثل هذا اليوم 19 من يوليو 2003م = 20 من جمادى الأولى 1424 هـ

الزعيم الشيعي الشاب مقتدى الصدر يعلن عن تشكيل "جيش المهدي" في العراق.. وفي أول إبريل 2004 أعلن الجيش بداية حربه ضد الأمريكيين لتحرير العراق من الاحتلال وحدثت مواجهات دامية استمرت 10 أيام قتل الأمريكيون خلالها 500 من أتباع المهدي وجرح ألف آخرون. 



صدر العدد صفر من صحيفة العروبة اليمنية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 19 من يوليو 1990م = 26 من ذي الحجة 1410 هـ

صدر العدد صفر من صحيفة العروبة اليمنية الناطقة باسم الحزب الديمقراطي الناصري وترأس تحريرها أمين عام الحزب عبده محمد الجندي. 


محاولة فاشلة للاطاحة بالرئيس جعفر نميرى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 19من يوليو 1971م = 26 من جمادى الأولى 1391 هـ

الشيوعيون في السودان يقودون محاولة فاشلة للإطاحة بالرئيس السوداني جعفر نميري، جاء فشل المحاولة ليدشن لتراجع نميري عن النهج الاشتراكي 


نزول أول إنسان علي سطح القمر


فى مثل هذا اليوم أول من قام بإستكشاف الجانب المظلم من القمر كانت المركبة الفضائية السوفييتية "لونا 2" عندما قامت بجولات مدارية حول القمر في 15 سبتمبر 1959، وأول من حطّ قدمه على سطح القمر هو "نيل ارمسترونج"، قائد المركبة الفضائية الأمريكية "أبولو 11" في 20 يوليو 1969. وفي تلك الفترة، كانت الحرب الباردة في أوجها بين الإتحاد السوفييتي والولايات المتحدة، وقد وضع رائد الفضاء "نيل أرمسترونج" لوحة معدنية على سطح القمر كُتب فيها "هنا حطّت أقدام رجال من كوكب الأرض في يوليو 1969 بعد الميلاد، لقد جئنا بسلام باسم البشرية"، وقام رواد الفضاء الثلاثة بالتوقيع على اللوحة المعدنية كما وقّعها الرئيس الأمريكي آنذاك، "ريتشارد نيكسون



صدور القوانين الاشتراكية فى مصر الناصرية


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1961 صدرت القوانين الاشتراكية فى مصر الناصرية تم بموجبها تأميم الكثير من الصناعات والموؤسسات التجارية وصار الحد الاقصى للملكية الزراعية 50 فدانا للفرد و 100 للاسرة ، ومن أسوأ ما ترتب على هذه القرارات هى خضوع الاقتصاد لادارة بيروقراطية تفتقد الى الكفاءة والدقة وروح المبادرة والابتكار فضلا عن تفشى الفساد فيها . 



عبد السلام عارف يلتقى بعبد الناصر فى دمشق


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1958 التقى عبد السلام عارفبعبد الناصر فى دمشق

ودعا إلى انضمام العراق إلى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة، انتهت المحادثات بتوقيع اتفاق يقضى باقامة تعاون وثيق فى المجالات السياسية و العسكرية و الاقتصادية و الثقافية بين الجانبين


ميلاد المفكر هربرت ماركوزة


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1898 ولدالمفكر هربرت ماركوزة امريكى الجنسية ، مجرى الاصل و من اشهر مؤلفاتة " الانسان ذو البعد الواحد " ويشرح فية كيف تجعل المجتمعات الصناعية الانسان شخصا بلا اعماق و كذلك كتاب " الماركسية السوفيتية " يشرح فية تصوراتة عن حتمية فشل التجربة السوفيتية بسبب تناقضاتها و اذلالها للانسان ، وقد مات قبل انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتى 



وفاة محمود حمدي الفلكي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 19 من يوليو 1885م= 6 من شوال 1303هـ

توفى"محمود حمدي الفلكي" أحد أبرز الفلكيين العرب في العصر الحديث، ورائد علم الفلك الأثري، وصاحب العديد من الأبحاث والمصنفات التي بهرت علماء الغرب والشرق على حد سواء . 




التنس


فى مثل هذا اليوم الانجليزي ”والتر وينجفليد ـ Walter S. wingfield” كان له شرف ابتكار لعبة التنس في عام 1873. ونال بذلك براءة إختراع هذه اللعبة الجديدة عام 1874. وقد ادخل بعض القواعد التي استوحاها من الهند ولا سيما عادة اللعب على النجيل. وكان وينجفيلد قد أطلق على لعبته الجديدة اسم ”سفيريكيه ـ Sphairiké” وهي كلمة يونانية تعني ”لعبة الكرة” أما كلمة تنس فهي فرنسية الأصل وجاءت من كلمة Tenez” ” أي خذ حذرك. ومنذ عام 1877 وهي السنة التي بدأت فيها أول دورة ويمبلدون لم تتغير قواعد اللعبة.



اكتشاف حجر رشيد


فى مثل هذا اليوم 19 من يوليو 1799م= 17 من المحرم 1214هـ

اكتشاف حجر رشيد وفك رموز اللغة الهيروغلوفية على يد العالم الفرنسي الأثري شامبليون الذي قدم مع علماء الحملة الفرنسية على مصر وقد ساهم اكتشاف هذا الحجر في فك طلاسم اللغة المصرية القديمة، وذلك عن طريق مقارنتها باللغة الديموطوقية، ومن ثم دراسة الحضارة الفرعونية. 



اعلان اسلام السلطان المغولى غازان بن ارغون


فى مثل هذا اليوم 19من يوليو 1294م= 4 من شعبان 694هـ

اعلن السلطان المغولي "غازان بن أرغون بن آباقا بن هولاكو" إسلامه، وتسمى باسم محمود غازان، وهو السلطان السابع في سلسلة سلاطين الدولة الإيلخانية التي حكمت فارس، واشتهر غازان بإصلاحاته في مختلف الميادين.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 20 / 7

تأسيس حزب إسلامي جديد في الجزائر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 20 من يوليو 1990م= 26 من ذي الحجة 1410 هـ

تأسيس حزب إسلامي جديد في الجزائر برئاسة يوسف بن خدة، أطلق عليه حزب الأم



وفاة بروس لي


فى مثل هذا اليوم20 من يوليو 1973م = 20 من جمادى الآخر 1393 هـ

وفاة "بروس لي" أشهر لاعب "كونغ فو" في العالم، توفي بعد أن صور مشهدا في فيلم "لعبة الموت" يتضمن مبارزة عنيفة مع الممثل العملاق الباكستاني عبد الله.. تلقى "بروس لي" ضربة في الرأس في هذا المشهد مات بسببها. 


رفع العلم الامريكى على سطح القمر


في مثل هذا اليوم عام 1969م رفع العلم الامريكى عندما هبط الرائدان نيل آرمسترونج وإدوين ألدرين من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على السهل الصخري المعروف على سطح القمر 


اطلاق صاروخ بوقود ذرى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 20من يوليو 1964م = 11 من ربيع الأول 1384 هـ

أمريكا تجري أول تجربة لإطلاق صاروخ بوقود ذري، وكان اسم الصاروخ "سيرت- 


بريطانيا و البنك الدولى يسحبان عرضيهما لتمويل السد العالى

فى مثل هذا اليوم قام الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بتأميم شركة قناة السويس فى 26 يوليو 1956حتى يخصص العائد منها لتمويل السد العالى وذلك بعد أن سحب البنك الدولى للإنشاء والتعمير عرضه بخصوص تمويل المشروع تحت تأثير الضغوط الاستعمارية من بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة الامريكية.

قام الاتحاد السوفيتى بإقراض مصر قرضين بمبلغ 2و113 مليون جنيه مصرى لتمويل السد العالى.

بلغ إجمالى تكاليف انشاء السد العالى ومحطة الكهرباء حوالى 45 مليون جنيه مصرى.

يعتبر السد العالى من المشروعات ذات العائد الاقتصادى المرتفع جدا إذا ما قورن بمثيله من المشروعات العالمية الأخرى إذ بلغ العائد خلال عشر سنوات - منذ بدء انشائه - ما لا يقل عن عشرين ضعفا مما أنفق علي


توقيع هدنة بين فرنسا وفيتنام الشمالية


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1954 تم توقيع هدنة بين فرنسا وفيتنام الشمالية تحترم فيها الاولى استقلال كمبوديا ولاوس وفيتنام وتجلو عنها كما تجلو فيتنام الشمالية عن الجنوبية وكمبوديا ولاوس 



مولد السلطان العثماني محمود الثانى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 20 من يوليو 1785م= 13 من رمضان 1199 هـ

ولد السلطان العثماني محمود الثاني، أحد سلاطين الدولة العثمانية النظام. صدرت في عهده التنظيمات العثمانية التي كانت خطوة على طريق الإصلاح، وقضى على فرقة الانكشارية التي كانت في أخر


معركة أنقرة


فى مثل هذا اليوم20 من يوليو 1402م= 19 ذي الحجة 804هـ

هزيمة السلطان العثماني "بايزيد الأول" في معركة أنقرة أمام القائد المغولي تيمورلنك، الذي أسر بايزيد. 



مولد البخارى


فى مثل هذا 20 من يوليو 810م= 13 من شوال 194هـ

ولد أبي عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم، المعروف بالبخاري، أمير المؤمنين في الحديث النبوي، وصاحب الجامع الصحيح المشهور بصحيح البخاري، أصح الكتب بعد كتاب الله تعالى. وللبخاري مؤلفات أخرى عظيمة، يأتي في مقدمتها: التاريخ الكبير، والتاريخ الصغير، والأدب المفر

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور كثير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة

وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 21 / 7

الأسبان بقيادة الملك شارل- كوينت يسيطرون على مدينة تونس


فى مثل هذا اليوم 21من يوليو 1535م= 20 من المحرم 942هـ

النصارى الأسبان بقيادة الملك شارل- كوينت يسيطرون على مدينة تونس، ويرتكبون فيها مذبحة رهيبة راح ضحيتها 30 ألف شخص، واستعباد عشرة آلاف امرأة وطفل، وإحراق عشرات الآلاف من الكتب والمخطوطات النادرة، وهدم عدد من المساجد والمدارس والقبور. 



جهاز رسم الأشعة المرقم


فى مثل هذا اليوم بعد ما اكتشفت أشعة جديدة غير مرئية 1879، تحقق أول رسم للأشعة على يد الألماني ويلهلم كونراد رونتجين ـ Wilhelm konrad rontgen” عام 1895، فقد شهدت تطوراً حسب التجارب التي اجريت لاحقاً. ومع مطلع ثمانينات القرن الماضي تم تصميم جهازجديد لرسم الأشعة يسمى ”فيوجي ـ Fuji” وفيه يبدل فيلم الأشعة التقليدي ”بصفيحة للصورة”. تستخدم عدة مرات، ويتصل بها جهاز لأشعة الليزر لقراءة الصورة ونقلها على شكل قيم عددية. 


عبد الناصر يأمر بإعتقال الصحفى مصطفى أمين


فى مثل هذا اليوم عبد الناصر يأمر بإعتقال الصحفى مصطفى أمين

بتهمة التعامل مع وكالة الإستخبارات المركزية الأمريكية ( سى آى ايه )

21 يوليو 1965


تصنيع صواريخ أرض أرض


فى مثل هذا اليوم تصنيع صواريخ أرض أرض

عبد الناصر يعلن أن خبراء مصريين توصلوا بالتعاون مع خبراء ألمان إلى تصنيع صواريخ أرض أرض بعيدة المدى

أطلق عليها اسم ( الظافر ) و ( القاهر ) و ( الرائد )

21 يوليو 1962


النايلون


فى مثل هذا اليوم انتجت صناعياً عام 1938 شركة”دي بون دي نيمور” بعد أن ابتكره والاس هيرم كاروذارس عام 1920. وتم الحصول على النايلون أو البولي أميد حامض ”الأديبيك ـ Adipique”. ”والهكسا ميثيلين ـ Hexa méthylene. 


الماء الثقيل


فى مثل هذا اليوم الكيميائي الأميركي ”هارولد كلايتون يوري ـ Harold Clayton Urey” الحائز على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1934 أكتشف عام 1932 الدوتيريوم ـ أو الايدروجين الثقيل ـ والماء الثقيل. علماً أن الماء الثقيل هو مركب كيميائي شبيه بالماء. وهو أوكسيد الدوتيتريوم. وهذا الأوكسيد موجود في جميع مواقع المياه في الكون بنسبة شبه ثابتة. 


عرض فيلم فى بلاد توت عنخ أمون


عرض فيلم ( فى بلاد توت عنخ أمون )

* أول فيلم مصري ( وثائقى ) طويل يُصور بأكمله فى مصر

* اخرج الفيلم الذى بلغت مدته ثمانين دقيقة فيكتور روزيتو

* يروى قصة اكتشاف قبر توت عنخ أمون


جراحة الأعصاب


فى مثل هذا اليوم ولدت جراحة الأعصاب الحديثة نحو عام 1918 بالولايات المتحدة. تحت إشراف ”هارفي كوشينج ـ Harvey cushing”. وتكنولوجيا ”والتر داندي وفي عام 1936 وضع جراح الأعصاب الفرنسي ”تييري دي مارتل ـ Thierry demartel”. مارتل مبدأ اجراء جراحة المخ أثناء جلوس المريض. وفي نفس العام اخترع البرتغالي مونيز Moniz الحائزة على جائزة نوبل عام 1949 أشعة الشرايين عن طريقة الحقن بالصبغة Atrériographié. وتطورت جراحة الأعصاب عبر التجارب بالمجهودات القيمة التي قام بها الاخصائيون في الجراحة. وفي عام 1962 أيضاً توصل ”دجين دجان ـ Djindjan، وهو اخصائي أشعة, وهو دار Houdart، وهو جراح أعصاب، إلى تحقيق أول أشعة بالصبغة لشرايين النخاع الشوكي, مما أتاح إجراء جراحات أورام الأوعية الدموية التي تصيب النخاع


وفاة الكاتب الكبير جورجي بن حبيب زيدان


فى مثل هذا اليوم 21 من يوليو 1914م= 27 من شعبان 1332هـ

وفاة الكاتب الكبير "جورجي بن حبيب زيدان" مؤسس مجلة "الهلال" التي لا تزال تصدر حتى الآن بمصر، وصاحب الكتب التاريخية المرموقة، والروايات الأدبية التي اتخذ معظمها التاريخ الإسلامي أساسا لها، ومن أشهر أعماله: تاريخ التمدن الإسلامي، وتاريخ آداب اللغة العر



الحكومة المصرية تعتمد قانوناً انتخابياً و نظاماً دستورياً جديدين ..



فى مثل هذا اليوم الحكومة المصرية تعتمد قانوناً انتخابياً و نظاماً دستورياً جديدين ..

و ( الجمعية التشريعية ) التنى اُنشئت بمبادرة من المعتمد البريطانى اللورد كيتشنر و شكلت أقصى ما وافقت عليه السلطات البريطانية من مطالب للوطنيين تبدأ أول دورة لها فى يناير 1914

لم تُعقد الجمعية سوى هذه الدورة التى اُرجئ استئنافها عدة مرات بضغط من السلطات البريطانية 


الجاذبية الكونية


في مثل هذا اليوم اكتشف عام 1687 الإنجليزي اسحق نيوتن ـ Issac newton” العالم الذي فاق عبقرية علماء عصره في مجال العلوم الفلكية والرياضية (1642 ـ 1727) صاغ القانون العام الذي يحكم حركة الكواكب. وبعرضه لنظريته عن الجاذبية الكونية وحد نيوتن الفيزياء الأرضية والسماوية التي أتم دراستها عام 1665 و1667. وفي عام 1684، أبلغ نيوتن كل النتائج التي 


الهواء السائل


فى مثل هذا اليوم نجح المخترع ورجل الصناعة ”كارل فون ليند ـ Karl von linde” (1842 ـ 1934). عام 1895 في إسالة الهواء بزيادة الضغط وتخفيضه مع تبريد بين المرحلتين، وتمكن بذلك من تحضير أكسجين يكاد يكون خالصا. 


الميكروب


فى مثل هذا اليوم اقترح ممارس وموظف بالخدمات الطبية الفرنسية اسمه ”سيديلوت ـ Sedillot”. إطلاق اسم ”الميكروبات” على كل الأجسام الدقيقة التي لا تظهر إلا تحت المجهر وتجلب الأمراض المختلفة بعد التشاور مع ”ليتريه ـ Littré” وهو فقيه في اللغة الفرنسية. ووافق على التسمية وتبناها الطبيب الفرنسي لويس باستور الغني عن التعريف. 



مولد العالم التونسي حسن حسني بن صالح بن عبد الوهاب


فى مثل هذا اليوم 21 من يوليو 1884م= 29 من شعبان 1301 هـ

ولد العالم التونسي الكبير حسن حسني بن صالح بن عبد الوهاب، أحد رواد الإصلاح في تونس، تلقى تعليمه في بلده واستكمله في فرنسا، وبعد عودته شغل عدة وظائف إدارية كان له فيها جهود إصلاحية، واشتغل إلى جانب ذلك بالتأليف والتصنيف، ولمكانته العلمية اختاره كثير من الهيئات والمجامع العلمية عضوا. 


المنطق الرياضي


فى مثل هذا اليوم ابتكر منطق الرمزية هو الانجليزي العصامي ”جورج بول ـ George boole” (1815 ـ 1864). الذي قام بنشر كتيباً أعلن فيه أن المنطق يجب أن يرتبط بالرياضيات وليس بالفلسفة. وفي عام 1854 أذاع في مؤلفه ”تحقيق في قوانين الفكر” ما توصل إليه من الأفكار. هكذا بدأ ما يسمى اليوم بجبر بول ـ Lalgèbre de boole الذي لا يحتوي سوى القيمتين العددين: الصفر والواحد


هزيمة جيش المماليك بقيادة مراد بك في معركة إمبابة


في مثل هذا اليوم21 يوليو 1798 - هزيمة جيش المماليك بقيادة مراد بك في معركة إمبابة وذلك بالحملة الفرنسية على مصر وقاد الجانب الفرنسي في هذه المعركة نابليون بونابرت. 


توقيع معاهدة كيتشك كاينجاري


فى مثل هذا اليوم 21من يوليو 1774م= 12 من جمادى الأولى 1188هـ

توقيع معاهدة كيتشك كاينجاري بين روسيا والدولة العثمانية، فقدت بمقتضاها الدولة كثيرًا من هيبتها باعتبارها دولة عالمية، وكانت بداية الطريق لاضمحلال الدولة العثمانية والسير في طريق الضعف والان


بساروفيتش


فى مثل هذا اليوم 21من يوليو 1718م= 22 من شعبان 1130هـ

الدولة العثمانية توقّع معاهدة "بساروفيتش" مع النمسا والبندقية، وتنازلت بموجبها عن بعض ممتلكاتها في أوروبا

----------


## N_tarawneh

مع خالص الشكر الموصول دوما ً يا أشرف ...

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 23 / 7

توتر فى العلاقات بين مصر و السودان


فى مثل هذااليوم توتر فى العلاقات بين مصر و السودان

خلال زيارة الزعيم السوداني إسماعيل الازهري إلى القاهرة حيث انتقدت الصحف المصرية سياسته الاستقلالية تجاه مصر

* أقال عبد الناصر صلاح سالم من وزارة الشئون السودانية و تولاها بنفسه

* 

تأسيس الحزب الوطني في المغرب


فى مثل هذا اليوم23 من يوليو 1937م

تم تأسيس الحزب الوطني في المغرب. تعرض هذا الحزب لمضايقات كثيرة من الاستعمار الفرنسي



إنشاء اتحاد الجمهوريات السوفيتية الاشتراكية


فى مثل هذا اليوم23 من يوليو 1923م

تم إنشاء اتحاد الجمهوريات السوفيتية الاشتراكية من جمهوريات: روسيا، وروسيا البيضاء، وأوكرانيا، واتحاد جمهوريات القوقاز. وقد انهار الاتحاد السوفيتي، وتفكك في نهاية الثمانينيات من القرن العشرين


السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني يعلن العمل بالدستور


فى مثل هذا اليوم 23 من يوليو 1908م

إعلان السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني العمل بالمشروطية الثانية (الدستور)، وكان قد سبق له أن ألغى العمل بالدستور سنة (1296هـ = 1878م)، وقد استمر العمل بالدستور في المرحلة الثانية حتى سنة (1339هـ = 1920م). 



فتح المسلمون مدينة بيروت


فى مثل هذا اليوم 23 من يوليو 1291م

فتح المسلمون مدينة بيروت التي كانت في قبضة الصليبيين، وكان الجيش المصري قد فتح عكا بقيادة الأشرف خليل قلاوون، مُنهيًا الوجود الصليبي في الشام تماما، وبعد سقوط عكا قام الجيش المصري بفتح بقية المعاقل الصليبية في الشام. 


استرداد مدينة شلب الأندلسية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 23 من يوليو 1191م استرداد المسلمين بقيادة الخليفة الموحدي يعقوب المنصور مدينة شلب الأندلسية من أيدي البرتغاليين، وكانوا قد استولوا عليها من قبل في سنة 583هـ = 1187م. 



مقتل مروان بن محمد بن مروان بن الحكم


فى مثل هذا اليوم 23 من يوليو 750م

قتل مروان بن محمد بن مروان بن الحكم آخر خلفاء الدولة الأموية.. بذل جهدًا خارقًا في المحافظة على دولته، والقضاء على الفتن والثورات، ولكنه لم ينجح على الرغم من قدرته وكفاءته في وقوف زحف العباسيين من خراسان، فنجحوا في القضاء عليه وإقامة دولتهم...

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 24 / 7

وفاة خالد بكداش


فى مثل هذا اليوم 24من يوليو 1995م = 26 من صفر 1416 هـ

توفى رئيس المكتب السياسي للحزب الشيوعي السوري خالد بكداش، كان بكداش أول شيوعي يحتل مقعداً برلمانيا في البلاد العربية، عارض الوحدة المصرية السورية عام 1958، وترك دمشق إلى موسكو ثم عام 1966 بعد فشلها. 


ايران تعلن عن بداية هجوم عسكرى ضد العراق


فى مثل هذا اليوم 24 من يوليو 1983م = 14 من شوال 1403 هـ

إيران تعلن عن بداية هجوم عسكري واسع النطاق ضد العراق، في إطار حرب الخليج الأولى وانتهت الحرب في عام 1988. 


السلطان قابوس بن سعيد يتولى الحكم فى سلطنة عمان

فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1970 تولى السلطان قابوس الحكم .. حضرة صاحب الجـلالة السلطان قابوس بن سعيد المعظم هو السلطان الثامن المنحدر رأسا من الإمام أحمد بن سعيد المؤسس الأول لأسرة آل بوسعيد سنة 1744م، الذي مازالت ذكراه موضع احترام وإجلال في عمان كمحارب شجاع وإداري محنك استطاع ان يوحد البلاد بعد سنوات من الحرب الأهلية.

وفي سنواته المبكرة تلقى جلالته تعليم اللغة العربية والمبادئ الدينية على أيدي أساتذة مختصين، كما درس المرحلة الابتدائية في المدرسة السعيدية بصلالة، وفي سبتمبر 1958م أرسله والده السلطان سعيد بن تيمور إلى انجلترا حيث واصل تعليمه لمدة عامين في مؤسسة تعليمية خاصة (سافوك)، وفى عام 1379هـ الموافق1960م التحق بالأكاديمية العسكرية الملكية (ساند هيرست) كضابط مرشح، حيث أمضى فيهـا عـامين درس خـلالها العلوم العسكرية وتخرج برتبة ملازم ثان، ثم انضم إلى إحدى الكتائب البريطانية العاملة آنذاك في ألمانيا الغربية حيث أمضى ستة أشهر كمتدرب في فن القيادة العسكرية.

بعدها عاد جلالته إلى بريطانيا حيث درس لمدة عام في مجال نظم الحكم المحلي، وأكمل دورات تخصصية في شؤون الإدارة. وعلـى امتداد السنـوات الست التـالـيـة تعمق جـلالتـه في دراسة الدين الإسلامي، وكـل ما يتصل بتـاريـخ وحضارة عُمان دولة وشعباً على مر العصور. ولجلالة السلطان المعظم اهتمامات واسعة بالدين واللغة والأدب والتاريـخ والفلك وشؤون البيئة، حيث يظهر ذلك جليا في الدعم الكبير والمستمر من لدن جلالته للعديد من المشروعات الثقافية، وبشكل شخصي، محليا وعربياً ودوليا، سواء من خـلال منظمة اليونسكو أم غيرها من المنظمات الإقليمية والعالمية.

ومن أبرز هذه المشروعات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، موسوعة السلطان قابوس للأسماء العربية، ودعم مشروعات تحفيظ القرآن سواء في السلطنة أو في عدد من الدول العربية، وكذلك بعض مشروعات جـامعة الأزهر، وجـامعة الخليـج وعدد من الجـامعات والمراكز العلمية العربية والدولية، فضلاً عن (جـائزة السلطان قابوس لصون البيئة) التي تقدم كل عامين من خلال منظمة اليونسكو، ودعم مشروع دراسة طرق الحرير.. وغيرها. 



العراق وإيران يوقعان معاهدة لحل الخلافات


فى مثل هذا اليوم 24 من يوليو 1937م= 16 من جمادى الأولى 1356هـ

العراق وإيران يوقعان معاهدة لحل الخلافات بينهما بالطرق السلمية، وتبقى هذه المعاهدة نافذة المفعول لمدة خمس سنوات. 


عودة المركبة الفضائية ابولو - 11


فى مثل هذااليوم 24 من يوليو 1969م = 10 من جمادى الأولى 1389 هـ

عادت المركبة الفضائية "أبولو - 11" من رحلة إلى القمر بعد غزوه لأول مرة في التاريخ



مجلس عصبة الامم يقرر الانتداب على فلسطين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 24 من يوليو 1922م = 30 من ذي القعدة 1340 هـ

مجلس عصبة الأمم يعهد إلى الحكومة البريطانية بالانتداب على فلسطين، وقد أعلن في 10 أغسطس 1922 دستور فلسطين، وعين الإنجليزي "هربرت صموئيل" مندوبا ساميا لحكومة الانتداب في 14 أغسطس 1922 لكن الانتداب وُضع موضع التنفيذ رسميا في 29 سبتمبر 1923 بعد أن وقعت تركيا على معاهدة لوزان. 


معركة ميسلون


فى مثل هذا اليوم 24 من يوليو 1920م= 8 من ذي القعدة 1338هـ

نشبت معركة ميسلون بالقرب من دمشق بين القوات العربية بقيادة يوسف العظمة والقوات الفرنسية بقيادة الجنرال غورو، وانتهت المعركة بانتصار الفرنسيين ودخول قواتهم دمشق في اليوم الثاني. 



معركة أبي قير


فى مثل هذا اليوم 24من يوليو 1799م = 22 من صفر 1214 هـ

انتصرت القوات الفرنسية بقيادة نابليون بونابرت (1769 - 1821) في معركة أبي قير على الأتراك العثمانيين في مصر



الموافقة على انشاء عصبة الامم


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1919 تم تأسيس عصبة الأمم منظمة دولية تم تأسيسها بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى والهدف من إنشائها هو التقليل من عملية التسلح العالمية وفكّ النزاعات قبل ان تتطور لتصبح نزاعاً مسلّحاً كما حدث في الحرب العالمية الاولى. وأثبتت المؤسسة فشلها في مواجهة القوى الفاشية في العالم ومنعها وقوع الحرب العالمية الثانية مما تطلّب استبدالها بهيئة الأمم المتحدة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية

تاريخ

نشأت الفكرة أساساً على يد وزير الخارجية البريطاني "ايدوارد غري" وتبنّاها بشكل كبير الرئيس الأمريكي "وودرو ويلسون" الذي أراد ان يرى معاهدة فيرساي تتضمّن نصّاً يدعو لإنشاء تلك المؤسسة الأممية، وقد تم بالفعل إدراج نص التأسيس في 25 يناير 1919 من الجزء الأول من المعاهدة.



نشوب حريق هائل في عاصمة الدولة العثمانية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 24من يوليو 1660م= 16 من ذي القعدة 1070 هـ

نشب حريق هائل في عاصمة الدولة العثمانية "إستانبول" تسبب في إحراق ثلث منازلها، وعرف هذا الحريق باسم "البلية الكبرى" حيث احترق فيه 80 ألف منزل و360 مسجدا، واستمر 49 ساعة. 


تولّى أبو منصور الفضل المسترشد بالله بن المستظهر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 24 من يوليو 1118م= 24 من ربيع الآخر 512هـ

تولّى أبو منصور الفضل المسترشد بالله بن المستظهر، المعروف بالمسترشد بالله، الخلافة، وهو الخليفة التاسع والعشرون في سلسلة خلفاء الدولة العباسية.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 25 / 7

تفجيرات شرم الشيخ


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 2005 حدثت تفجيرات فى شرم الشيخ وقدارتكبها خبراء في صناعة المتفجرات وتمت بمفرقعات تستخدم لأول مرة . 



وفاة عبد الرحمن بدوى أول فيلسوف وجودى مصرى

فى مثل هذ اليوم من عام 2002 توفى عبد الرحمن بدوى وكان قد ولد بقرية شرباص في الدقهلية، وكان تسلسله الخامس عشر من بين 21 شقيقا وشقيقة. و أنهى شهادته الابتدائية في 1929 من مدرسة فارسكور ثم شهادته في الكفاءة عام 1932 من المدرسة السعيدية فى الجيزة، و في عام 1934 أنهى دراسة البكالوريا ، حيث حصل على الترتيب الثاني على مستوى مصر، من مدرسة السعيدية، و هي مدرسة إشتهر بأنها لأبناء الأثرياء والوجهاء. إلتحق بعدها بجامعة القاهرة، كلية الآداب، قسم الفلسفة، سنة 1934، و تم إبتعاثه إلى ألمانيا والنمسا أثناء دراسته، و عاد عام 1937 الى القاهرة، ليحصل في مايو 1938 على الليسانس الممتازة من قسم الفلسفة.

بعد إنهائه الدراسة تم تعينه في الجامعة كمعيد و لينهى بعد ذلك دراسة الماجستير ثم الدكتوراه عام 1944 من جامعة القاهرة، عين بعد حصوله على الدكتوراة مدرسا بقسم الفلسفة بكلية الاداب جامعة فؤاد فى ابريل 1945 ثم صار استاذا مساعدا فى نفس القسم والكلية فى يوليو سنة 1949. ترك جامعة القاهرة (فؤاد) في 19 سبتمبر 1950، ليقوم بإنشاء قسم الفلسفة في كلية الآداب في جامعة عين شمس، جامعة إبراهيم باشا سابقا، و في يناير 1959 أصبح استاذ كرسى. عمل مستشارا ثقافيا ومدير البعثة التعليمية فى بيرن في سويسرا مارس 1956 - نوفمبر 1958

غادر الى فرنسا 1962 بعد أن جردت ثورة 23 يوليو عائلته من أملاكها. و كان قد عمل كأستاذ زائر في العديد من الجامعات، (1947-1949) في الجامعات اللبنانية، (فبراير 1967 - مايو 1967) فى معهد الدراسات الاسلامية فى كلية الاداب، السوربون، بجامعة باريس، (1967 - 1973) في بالجامعة الليبية في بنغازى، ليبيا، (1973-1974) في كلية "الالهيات والعلوم الاسلامية" بجامعة طهران، طهران و (سبتمبر سنة 1974-1982) استاذا للفلسفة المعاصرة والمنطق والاخلاق والتصوف فى كلية الاداب، جامعة الكويت، الكويت. أستقر في نهاية الأمر في باريس.

كان عضوا فى حزب مصر الفتاة (1938-1940) ثم عضوا فى اللجنة العليا للحزب الوطنى الجديد (1944-1952)، و تم إختياره مع 50 شخصية، كعضو فى لجنة الدستور التى كلفت فى يناير 1953 لكتابة دستور جديد، والذي تم الإنتهاء منه فى اغسطس 1954 لكن الدستور أهمل و إستبدل بدستور سنة 1956.

في عمله في الجامعةفي عام 2000 نشر مذكراته في كتاب ضخم من جزئين، وصل عدد صفخاته الى 768 صفحة، لدى المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر. كان لنشر الكتاب صدى ضخم لدى الكثير من المثقفين المصرين و ذلك لأن بدوي هاجم الكثير ممن أعتبرهم المثقفين العرب رموزا للفكر. كما هاجم بقوة النظام المصري و حكم جمال عبد الناصر موجها انتقادات شتى. وعلق على حجم المشاركة في تشييع جنازة عبد الناصر بأن هذا "أمر عادي ولا يمت بصلة إلى وجود علاقة حب بين المصريين وعبد الناصر"، مشيرا إلى أن "هذه هي طبيعة شعب هوايته المشي في الجنازات". كما اتهم رموزا سياسية منها سعد زغلول بالعمالة للبريطانيين، وطه حسين بالعمالة للأجهزة الأمنية، واعتبر الطلاب جواسيس على بعضهم البعض، مشيرا إلى أن قيام عبد الناصر بتأميم قناة السويس كان سعيا وراء الشهرة.

له ما يقرب من 200 كتاب حسب محمود أمين العالم بينما قال أحد ناشريه إن كتبه التي نشرها تجاوزت 150 كتابا منذ كتابه الأول عن نيتشه الذي صدر عام 1939. وفاته

توفي في مستشفى معهد ناصر في القاهرة صباح الخميس 25 يوليو 2002 عن عمر يقارب 85 سنة. 



توقيع اتفاقية بين تركيا وإسرائيل


فى مثل هذا اليوم من يوم 1996 وقعت إسرائيل اتفاقية تعاون عسكري مع تركيا أثارت موجة استياء في غالبية الدول العربية 


بدء إفتتاح الدورة الأوليمبية (25) في برشلونه


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1992 كان بدء افتتاح دورة برشلونة ـ اسبانيا وقد

شاركت قطر في هذه الدورة بـ 32 رياضيا وتمكنت من تحقيق أول انجاز لها على صعيد الدورات الأولمبية حيث استطاع العداء محمد سليمان الفوز بالميدالية البرونزية في سباق 1500 متر ليضع اسم قطر على لائحة الدول الفائزة بميدالية أولمبية



ترشيح بشير الجميل لرئاسة لبنان


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1982 تم ترشيح بشير الجميل لرئاسة لبنان .. ولد بشير الجميل في بيروت عام 1947 ووالده بيير الجميل هو مؤسس ورئيس حزب الكتائب اللبناني آنذاك..التحق عام 1962 بحزب الكتائب وأصبح عضوا في قسم الطلبة، ثم شارك عام 1968 في مؤتمر طلابي نظمته جريدة الشرق عقب الأحداث التي جرت في الجامعات بين الطلبة اليساريين المؤيدين للفلسطينيين في لبنان والطلبة اللبنانيين والقوميين.

اختطف الجميل عام 1970 من قبل مسلحين فلسطينيين وأطلق سراحه بعد ثماني ساعات، لكن هذه الحادثة كان لها تأثير في الأوضاع السياسية اللاحقة.

وأصبح نائبا لرئيس حزب الكتائب بقطاع الأشرفية عام 1973، وفي عام 1976 عين نائبا ثم رئيسا للمجلس العسكري للحزب، والتقى في تلك السنة بزعيم الطائفة الدرزية كمال جنبلاط واتفق الاثنان على توحيد الفصائل اللبنانية لمقاومة انتشار الجيش السوري في لبنان، كما شكل أيضا ما يعرف بالقوات اللبنانية الموحدة وترأس مجلس قيادتها.

قاد معركة زحلة عام 1981 التي طوق فيها الجيش السوري في سهل البقاع.

اختير عضوا في جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني التي أسسها الرئيس الأسبق إلياس سركيس والتي كانت تضم الكثير من القادة المسلمين والمسيحيين اللبنانيين.

اغتيل مع عدد من زملائه في انفجار بمقر قيادة الكتائب في قطاع الأشرفية يوم 14/9/1982. 


استقالة موسولينى عن رئاسة الحكومة الايطالية


فى مثل هذا اليوم استقال موسولينى

ولد عام 1883 وتسلم السلطة فى إيطاليا عام 1922 إلى أن تم إعدامه عام 1944. ورغم أن أنطونى إيدن وزير الخارجية البريطانى، ثم رئيس الوزراء وصف موسولينى بأنه قاطع طريق بامتياز إلا أن أدولف هتلر حليف موسولينى كان يشعر بسعادة عندما يطلق عليه «موسولينى ألمانيا». 




ولادة أول مولودة إنجليزية بطريقة الانابيب


فى مثل هذا اليوم الساعة 11.47 بعد ظهر يوم الخامس والعشرين من يوليو تموز 1978 في اولدهام تم ولادة اول مولودة انجليزية بطريقة الانابيب .

وقال البروفسور روبرت ادواردز البالغ من العمر 77 عاما الذي قاد مع باتريك ستيبتو الفريق الذي اشرف على ولادة لويس ان "ولادة لويس اشارت الى حد كبير الى ان العلم والطب اقتحما للمرة الاولى مجال الحمل البشري باكثر الطرق حسما." 



وفاة طبيب النساء المصري نجيب محفوظ

فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1974 توفى طبيب النساء نجيب محفوظ .. وقد وُلد نجيب ميخائيل محفوظ بمدينة المنصورة محافظة الدقهلية، وكان والدة من كبار رجال تجارة القطن بالمنصورة وألتحق نجيب بمدرسة الأمريكان بالمنصورة أثناء المرحلة الابتدائية ثم أنتقل منها إلى المدرسة الأميرية الابتدائية، وبعد وفاة والده ووالدته ذهب مع شقيقه إلى القاهرة وأقاما بمنزل فى شارع "شرم الفجالة".

وفى القاهرة ألتحق بالمدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية ولنبوغه حصل على شهادة البكالوريا فى ثلاث سنوات بدلا من خمس. ألتحق بمدرسة الطب عام 1898.

وهو فى السنه النهائية بمدرسة الطب ظهر وباء الكوليرا فى بلدة "موشا" التابعة لمحافظة أسيوط ، وأجرى دراسته وبحوثه، واهتدى إلى وجود بئر موبوءة بهذا الوباء. فأمر بردمها وبذلك أنتهى أصل الداء. وتسبب هذا العمل فى ذيوع صيته. وفور تخرجه عام 1902 طلبه الدكتور "كروزويل" للعمل معه فى مستشفى الفيوم، لكن الدكتور نجيب أعتذر لأنه أراد العمل فى طب أمراض النساء، إذ أن والدته تعسرت عند ولادته ثلاث أيام فأحترم الدكتور "كروزويل" مبادئه، وقدمه للسير "هوراس بتشنج" المدير العام لمصلحة الصحة، وطلب أن يعين بالقصر العينى وفعلا عين مساعدا بقسم الجراحة بالقصر العينى.

وفى عام 1904 عين مشرفا على عمليات التخدير الجراحى فى المستشفى. ولما وجد أن العمل فى غرفة العمليات لا يبدأ قبل التاسعة صباحا طلب السماح له بافتتاح عيادة خارجية خاصة بأمراض النساء يعمل فيها بين الثامنة والتاسعة من صباح كل يوم، وفى غضون عام واحد قام بفحص 850 حالة من حالات المرضى وما إن حل عام 1905 حتى أصبح عدد من عالجهم ضعف هذا العدد تقريبا فكان ذلك نواة لإنشاء القسم الخاص بالولادة وأمراض النساء بكلية الطب وخصصت الكلية فيه جناحا يحتوى على عشر آسرة للتوليد وأمراض النساء. ولما زاد عدد الحالات عن عدد الآسرة كان يقوم بمعالجة مئات الحالات المرضية المعقدة مجانا فى بيوت المرضى. وحدث فى يوم 11 ديسمبر عام 1911 أن تعسرت إحدى السيدات فى الولادة فأشار عليها الأهل والجيران باستدعاء طبيب النساء والولادة نجيب محفوظ. وتمت الولادة بفضل الله على خير. وفى الصباح توجه زوج هذه السيدة ويدعى "إبراهيم عبد العزيز الباشا" إلى مكتب الصحة ، وفى خانة اسم المولود كتب "نجيب محفوظ" وهكذا أصبح أسم أديب مصر العالمى "نجيب محفوظ إبراهيم عبد العزيز الباشا"

ساهم مع الدكتور إبراهيم فهمى المنياوى والدكتور إسكندر فهمى جرجاوى فى العمل القومى الرائع الذى قامت به الجمعية الخيرية القبطية برياسة جرجس أنطوان باشا فى إنشاء المستشفى القبطى بالقاهرة – بشارع رمسيس – على أن تكون للمستشفى الصفة القومية. وقد افتتحت عام 1926.وطوال ثلاثين عاما من 1902 إلى 1932 حافظ الدكتور نجيب على جميع المواد التى حصل عليها من العمليات التى أجراها بنفسه فى المستشفى القبطى وكتشنر والقصر العينى، وفى عام 1932قدم هذه المجموعة هدية لكلية الطب التى قبلتها مشكورة وحافظت عليها كوحدة مستقلة باسم متحف محفوظ الخاص بالولادة وأمراض النساء. وقبل أن يعتزل العمل فى الجامعة نشر على نفقته الخاصة دليلا مصورا عن متحفه والرسوم فيه موضحة بسبع لغات هى: العربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية والإيطالية والروسية والأسبانية. وقام بإعداد أفلام سينمائية ملونة ناطقة للجراحات التى ابتكرها للأمراض التى كانت تُعتبر قبلا غير قابلة للشفاء كما قام بتأسيس جمعية الولادة وأمراض النساء المصرية.

حصل على ماجستير فى الجراحة من جامعة القاهرة عام 1930 ثم دبلوم عضوية الكلية الملكية البريطانية للأطباء الباطنيين عام 1932 ثم زمالة الكلية الملكية البريطانية للولادة وأمراض النساء عام 1934 وفى العام التالى منحته الكلية الملكية لأطباء أمراض النساء والولادة البريطانية F.R.C.O. الزمالة الفخرية وبهذه المناسبة أقُيم فى لندن حفل لتكريمه. وبعد العشاء وقف اللورد "دوسن" Dawson رئيس الكلية الملكية للأطباء الباطنيين وقال: "إن دماثة أخلاقة ومتانتها كانتا من أهم الأسباب التى أدت إلى رفع أسم وسمعة كلية الطب المصرية إلى المستوى العالمى الذى بلغته فى السنين الأخيرة، وأريد أن ألفت النظر بصفة خاصة إلى هدوئه الطبيعى وتواضعه وهربه من الشهرة، وهى الصفات التى يمتاز بها العالم الحقيقى، وأن لمحفوظ وقفات مشرفة فى الدفاع عن الحق فى أوقات كانت فيها كلية الطب المصرية تجتاز ظروفا حرجة جدا.وكانت تلك الوقفات من محفوظ من أهم العوامل التى أبقت على المدرسة سمعتها الطيبة..."وفى عام 1937 حصل على زمالة الكلية البريطانية للأطباء الباطنيين F.R.C.P ثم زمالة أكاديمية الطب بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ومقرها نيويورك.ثم منحته كلية الجراحين الملكية بإنجلترا الزمالة الفخرية F.R.C.S عام 1943 فى نفس الاجتماع الذى نال فيه مستر "تشرشل نفس الدرجة. وقد جاء فى كلمة السير "جوردن تيلور" Sir Gordon Taylor الوكيل الأول للجمعية الملكية للجراحين: ...هى تقدمة تقدير من جراحى بريطانيا إلى أكبر جراح أنجبته مصر..وقد قدرت الكلية فى منحك هذه الزمالة الشهرة العالمية الممتازة التى حزتها فى فنك، وأعلت فيك فضلك الكبير فى إهدائك لكليتك وللعلم متحفا مدهشا من النماذج الجراحية من عملك الخاص لا نظير له فى العالم أجمع...وأنى أشكر الظروف الحسنة التى مكنت مجلس الكلية الملكية البريطانية إن يجتمع اليوم فى مصر مهد الحضارة والعلم، البلاد التى كان الاختصاص فى الولادة بها معروفا منذ آلاف السنين. ثم فى عام 1947 منحته الجمعية الملكية الطبية البريطانية الزمالة الفخرية F.R.S.M فى نفس الوقت الذى مُنح فيه هذا اللقب للسير "الكسندر فلمنج" مكتشف البنسلين. وفى نفس العام منحته الجمعية الملكية لأطباء النساء والولادة بأدنبرة الزمالة الفخرية.

نيشان المعارف من الطبقة الأولى عام 1938 ثم جائزة الجمعية المصرية لتاريخ العلوم عام 1940 وكان قد حصل على نيشان النيل 1919 وفى عام 1925 حصل على رتبة البيكاوية من الدرجة الثانية ثم على رتبة البيكاوية من الدرجة الأولى 1930 وفى عام 1937 حصل على الباشوية.

فى سنة 1959 رشحته الجمعية المصرية لتاريخ العلوم لنيل جائزة الدولة التقديرية للعلوم وقد أيد هذا الترشيح: الاتحاد العلمى المصرى.كلية الطب بجامعة القاهرة فقرر المجلس الأعلى للعلوم برياسة السيد كمال الدين حسين وزير التربية والتعليم فى ذلك الوقت منحه هذه الجائزة.وفى الاحتفال بعيد العلم عام 1960 تسلم الجائزة من الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر

فى سنة 1950 تألفت هيئة تضم أساطين العلم وأكابر الأطباء برياسة دكتور إبراهيم شوقى مدير جامعة القاهرة يومئذ ووزير الصحة من بعد، لإنشاء جائزة مالية يطلق عليها "جائزة دكتور نجيب محفوظ العلمية" تخصص لتشجيع البحوث فى علوم أمراض النساء والولادة. وتُمنح لمن يقدم أحسن بحث. وفى 14 يونيو 1950 أقُيم حفل بفندق سميراميس بالقاهرة أعُلن فيه تقرير إنشاء الجائزة

نشر حوالى 33 بحثا باللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية فى خلال الفترة 1908 إلى 1940.

وله العديد من المؤلفات باللغة العربية:مبادئ أمراض النساء. أمراض النساء العملية – فن الولادة – الثقافة الطبية والطب النسوى عند العرب. وباللغة الإنجليزية له: تاريخ التعليم الطبى فى مصر – الموسوعة العلمية فى أمراض النساء والولادة وهو يقع فى ثلاث مجلدات عدد صفحاتها 1350 صفحة وفى عام 1966 صدر له كتاب حياة طبيب باللغة العربية – الطبعة الثانية – وباللغة الإنجليزية أصدرته شركة لفنجستون للطباعة والنشر بإنجلترا وكتب الدكتور طه حسين – عميد الأدب العربى – تقديما له قال فيه: "هذا كتاب ممتع إلى أقصى غايات الإمتاع.."

وبعد أن أكمل جهاده بسلام وأعطى الناس نفسه وخدم وطنه بحياته واتقى ربه فى عمله رقد فى سلام عام 1972 تاركا تاريخا حافلا بجليل الأعمال الصالحة. 



فاة العسكرى البحرى المصرى سليمان عزت


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1970 توفى سليمان عزت ( ابوالبحرية ) وهو من مواليد 16 ابريل 1910 وكان أول قائد للبحرية المصرية بعد ثورة يوليو 1952. انشأ الكلية البحرية وكان رئيسا لها، حصل على عدة أوسمة أهمها الميدالية التذكارية لحرب فلسطين 1948 ونوط الاستقلال عام 1956 والوسام العسكرى من الدرجة الأولى عام 1961، وهو رجل مشهود له بالكفاءة الفائقة فى البحر وهو واحد من ابرع من شهدته البحرية المصرية ، وهو المؤسس الحقيقى للبحرية المصرية.


بدء إرسال إذاعة الشعب من إذاعة القاهرة


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1959 كان بدء ارسال اذاعة الشعب .. وكانت الإذاعة المصرية منذ إنشائها وحتى قيام الثورة المصرية عام 1952 تضم البرنامج العام والبرنامج الأوربي ثم إذاعة ركن السودان وقبل مرور اقل من عام لقيام الثورة أنشئت إذاعة صوت العرب برغبة من مجلس قيادة الثورة والرئيس الرحل جمال عبد الناصر شخصيا. 



إعلان الجمهورية التونسية

علم تونس
فى مثل هذا اليوم 25 يوليو ً1957ً تم اعلان الجمهورية التونسية برئاسة بورجيلة وتم الاستغناء عن عدد كبير من الموظفين الفرنسين فى الشهور التالية وكنتيجة لذلك فر كثير من الفرنسين المقيمين فى تونس خوفا من تفجير اعمال عنف جديدة ضد الفرنسين. 




النازيون في النمسا يغتالون رئيسها دولفوس


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1934 اغتيل دولفوس .. استلم أنكلبرت دولفوس الحكم ومارس حكماً ديكتاتوريا من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى كان ضد سياسة هتلر مما أدى إلى محاولة انقـلاب من الوطـنيون الاشـتراكيون ( النازيون) عام 1934 و تم اغتيال دولفوس وفشل الانقلاب .




التصوير التحليلي


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1874 تم اكتشاف التصوير التحليلى .. إن مخترع مسدس التصوير الفوتوغرافي عالم الفلك الفرنسي ”جول جانسون الذي يعد الجد الأكبر لآلات التصوير المعاصرة. وقد أطلق عليه اسم مسدس بسبب ميكانيكية دورانه المتقطع وبفضل هذا الجهاز حصل جانسون عام 1874 على العديد من الصور المتتابعة زمنياً لكوكب يمر أمام الشمس بعد أن ركبه على التلسكوب. 


محاولة اغتيال الخديوي عباس حلمى

فى مثل هذا اليوم حاول مصري يحاول في اسطنبول اغتيال الخديوي عباس حلمي (بعد أن عزلة الإنجليز1914

الخديو عباس حلمي الثاني.

ولد 1874 كان اكبر أولاد توفيق وحاول أن ينتهج سياسة إصلاحية ويتقرب إلى المصريين ويقاوم الاحتلال البريطاني فانتهز الانجليز فرصة بوادر نشوب الحرب العالمية الأولى وكان عباس خارج مصر فطلبوا منه عدم العوده إلى مصر وفرضوا عليها الحماية رسميا وخلع الانجليز الخديو في ديسمبر 1914 وقد توفي عباس 1944 . 



احتلال نابليون لمدينة القاهرة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 25 من يوليو 1798م= 11 من صفر 1213هـ

احتل نابليون بونابرت قائد الحملة الفرنسية مدينة القاهرة، بعد انتصاره على المماليك والحامية العثمانية في مدينة إمبابة، وكان ذلك إيذانا بوقوع مصر تحت الاحتلال الفرنس



توقيع معاهدة فلكزن


فى مثل هذا اليوم 25من يوليو 1711م= 9 من جمادى الآخرة 1123هـ

توقيع معاهدة "فلكزن" بين روسيا والدولة العثمانية، والتي بمقتضاها أخلت روسيا مدينة "آزاق"، وتعهدت بعدم التدخل في شؤون "القوزاق" مطلقًا. 


مولد إسماعيل بن حيدر المعروف بإسماعيل الصفوي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 25 من يوليو 1487م= 25 من رجب 892 هـ

ولد إسماعيل بن حيدر بن جنيد بن إبراهيم، المعروف بإسماعيل الصفوي، مؤسس الدولة الصفوية في إيران، تولى الحكم سنة (907هـ = 1502م) ودخل في صراعات مع الدولة العثمانية، وتوفي سنة (930 هـ = 1524م). 


ولاية أبي محمد عبد الله بن يوسف عرش الدولة الفاطمية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 25 من يوليو 1160م= 18 من رجب 555 هـ

تولى أبي محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الحافظ بن محمد، الملقب بالعاضد على عرش الدولة الفاطمية، وهو آخر خلفاء الدولة الفاطمية، بويع بالخلافة وهو صغير لم يتجاوز العاشرة وظل في الحكم حتى سنة 567هـ بعد أن أسقط وزيره صلاح الدين الأيوبي اسمه من الخطبة؛ إيذانًا بسقوط الخلافة الفاطمية، وبدأ عصر جديد

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 26 / 7

الرئيس الكوري الشمالي يقوم بأول زيارة رسمية إلى روسيا

فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 2001 غادر الرئيس الكوري الشمالى كيم يونغ إلى روسيا فى زيارة تستمر أربع وعشرون ساعة لتكون هذة أول زيارة رسمية لة إلى أية دولة خارجيةبعد الصين وسافر الرئيس فى قطار مصفح خاص عبر خطوط سيبيريا وذلك لخوفة من الطيران وعقد كيم يونغ مؤتمر قمة مع الرئيس الروسي فلادمير بوتين ناقشا خلالهما العلاقات المشتركة وموضوعات السياسة الإقليمي


تطبيع العلاقات مع اسرائيل


فى مثل هذا اليوم 26 من يوليو 1995م = 28من صفر 1416 هـ

تبنى البرلمان الأردني مشروع قانون حول تطبيع العلاقات مع إسرائيل وقام بالغاء البنود المتعلقة بالمقاطعة الاقتصادية للدولة العبرية


وفاة المفكر العربي محمد عزة دروزة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 26 من يوليو 1984م= 28 من شوال 1404هـ

وفاة المفكر العربي والمناضل الوطني محمد عزة دروزة، وكان قد ولد في نابلس بفلسطين، واشتغل بالحركة الوطنية في فلسطين، وعمل بالصحافة والتعليم، ثم تفرغ للكتابة والتأليف، وأسهم في ميادين مختلفة من الفكر والثقافة . 


تأميم قناة السويس


فى مثل هذا اليوم 26 من يوليو 1956م = 18 من ذي الحجة 1375 هـ

اعلن الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر في خطاب له بالإسكندرية تأميم قناة السويس؛ ردا على قرار بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة عدم المساهمة في بناء السد العالي، وامتناع البنك الدولي عن تمويل المشروع؛ ردت فرنسا وبريطانيا والولايات المتحدة بتجميد الودائع المصرية لديها


بريطانيا و البنك الدولى يسحبان عرضيهما لتمويل السد العالى


فى مثل هذا اليوم قام الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بتأميم شركة قناة السويس فى 26 يوليو 1956حتى يخصص العائد منها لتمويل السد العالى وذلك بعد أن سحب البنك الدولى للإنشاء والتعمير عرضه بخصوص تمويل المشروع تحت تأثير الضغوط الاستعمارية من بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة الامريكية.

قام الاتحاد السوفيتى بإقراض مصر قرضين بمبلغ 2و113 مليون جنيه مصرى لتمويل السد العالى.

بلغ إجمالى تكاليف انشاء السد العالى ومحطة الكهرباء حوالى 45 مليون جنيه مصرى.

يعتبر السد العالى من المشروعات ذات العائد الاقتصادى المرتفع جدا إذا ما قورن بمثيله من المشروعات العالمية الأخرى إذ بلغ العائد خلال عشر سنوات - منذ بدء انشائه - ما لا يقل عن عشرين ضعفا مما أنفق علي


تنازل الملك فاروق عن العرش لابنة فؤاد


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1952 تنازل الملك فاروق عن العرش لابنة فؤاد تحت ضغط الثورة فى 26 يوليو ، وتشكلت لجنة الوصاية عن العرش من الأمير محمد عبد المنعم وبهى الدين باشا بركات والقائم مقام رشاد مهنا إلى أن اعلنت الجمهورية فى 18 يونيو 1953 .


فرنسا تصدر قانونا يسهل الاستيلاء على اراضى الجزائريين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 26 من يوليو 1873م= 21 من ربيع الآخر 1253 هـ

اصدرت فرنساقانونا يخضع أراضي القبائل الجزائرية لإجراءات القوانين الفرنسية، وهو ما سهل للفرنسيين الاستيلاء على أراضي القبائ


مولد الاقتصادى الانجليزى الفريد مارشال


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1842 ولد الاقتصادى الانجليزى الفريد مارشال ، وكان من اقوالة أن أفضل رؤوس الأموال قيمة هو رأس المال المستثمر في تنمية الإنسان.كما قال ان العنصر الحاسم في عملية التنمية هو العامل فهو يمثل القوي الانتاجية القصوي، ومن ثم فإنه من الضروري أن تتعانق القوي السياسية والاجتماعية التعليمية والتكنولوجية لإعطاء أكبر دفعة له


الجيش البولوني يهزم الجيش الألماني في معركة كارفو


فى مثل هذا اليوم 26من يوليو 1588م= 2 من رمضان 996 هـ

الجيش البولوني المعزز بوحدات الصاعقة التركية يهزم الجيش الألماني في معركة كارفو، ويأسر الأرشيدوق الألماني سيجموند. ويرجع سبب هذه المعركة إلى رغبة الألمان في السيطرة على العرش البولوني الذي كان تابعا للدولة العثمانية حتى عام 1592م.

----------


## محمد القضاة

وفي مثل هذا اليوم من عام 26\7\1988
ولد المهندس المشهور صاحب النظرة الحادة والابتسامه الساطعة 
الاخ العزيز محمد فواز محمد القضاة
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> وفي مثل هذا اليوم من عام 26\7\1988
> ولد المهندس المشهور صاحب النظرة الحادة والابتسامه الساطعة 
> الاخ العزيز محمد فواز محمد القضاة


بس لا تصدقوا لانه محمد القضاة انا بعرفة ولد بتاريخ 26/5/1988  

وهوه صاحب تكشيرة صاطعه 

ههههههههههههههههههههه 

بس لا تزعل من اخ محمد لانه هيك الحقيقه

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 27 / 7

وفاة الأديب الكبير توفيق الحكيم


فى مثل هذا اليوم 27 من يوليو 1987م= 29 من ذي الحجة 1407هـ

توفى الأديب الكبير "توفيق الحكيم"، رائد المسرح الذهني، وأحد أعلام فن الرواية والمسرحية في الأدب العربي الحديث


قطيعة بين سوريا و عبد الناصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1973 حدثت قطيعة بين سوريا و عبد الناصرواستقال آخر ناصرى فى السلطة و هو لؤى الأتاسى من منصبه كرئيس للمجلس الوطنى لقيادة الثورة و قائد للجيش و أصبح أمين الحافظ رئيساً للدولة ،بعد اعلان دستور مؤقت للبلاد .وأدت هذه الحوادث إلى قطيعة بين سوريا و عبد الناصر الذى أعلن أنه لا عمل باتفاق 17 إبريل مع حكم البعث الفاشستى .



مصر تغلق مكتب اللجنة العربية العليا لفلسطين


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1964 اغلقت مصر مكتب اللجنة العربية العليا لفلسطين معترفة بذلك بتولى منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية مسئولية الشئون الفلسطينية .

جمال عبد الناصر يعلن تأميم قناة السويس


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1957 اعلن جمال عبد الناصر رداً على سحب الولايات المتحدة و بريطانيا وعرضهما تمويل السد العالى

تأميم قناة السويس و يأمر بأن يحل خبراء مصريون فى مكان مديريها الأوروبيين

و الاتحاد السوفيتى يُعلن تأييده لخطوة مصر الشرعية و يؤكد استعداده لتلبية أى طلب للمساعدة الاقتصادية تتقدم به مصر

وكان من أثار تأميم قناة السويس غضب بريطانيا و فرنسا ( مساهمة فى القناه )

اللتين اعتبرتا الإجراء تحدياً سافراً لنفوذهما فى العالم ، بينما كانت فرنسا تشعر بالإستياء أيضاً من دعم مصر للثوار الجزائريين 




اتفاق بين مصر و بريطانيا حول قناة السويس


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1954 تم اتفاق بين مصر و بريطانيا حول قناة السويس

ويقضى الاتفاق بجلاء كل القوات البريطانية فى مهلة أقصاها عشرون شهراً .


وفاة الممثل السينمائى المصرى فريد شوقى


فى مثل هذا اليوم توفى الممثل فريد شوقى وقد ولد فى 1/7/1921 بحى السيدة زينب بالقاهرة فى صغره عشق فن الإلقاء من والده الذي كان بارعا فى الخطابة ، وعلى يد والده شاهد الطفل الصغير عروض نجمي زمانه يوسف وهبى ونجيب الريحانى ، وكان يجمع أصدقاء من الصبية ويعطيهم نقودا كي يشاهدوه وهو يستعيد لهم أدوار يوسف وهبى ونجيب الريحانى0 حصل على دبلوم معهد الفنون المسرحية عام 1945 ، و حصل على دبلوم معهد التمثيل ، و حصل على بكالوريوس الفنون التطبيقية 0 ولحبه للتمثيل كون فرقه للهواة باسم ( الرابطة القومية للتمثيل ) أصبحت بعد ذلك تحمل اسم ( فرقة العشرين ) وانضم اليها صلاح منصور –السيد بدير – محمود السباع 00وغيرهم 0 أنضم الى فرقة التمثيل بكلية الفنون التطبيقية تحت قيادة الفنان عزيز عيد الذى أختاره بطلا لكل عروض الفرقة ورئيسا للفرقة 0 كانت بداية الانطلاق السينمائي لفريد شوقى عندما قام بدور ضابط شرطة فى فيلم ( ملاك الرحمة )عام 1946 و الذى فتح الطريق أمام انتشاره السينمائي 0 قدم فريد شوقى على مدى مشواره الفني نحو 320 فيلما تقلب خلالها على نوعيات مختلفة من الأدوار 0 فى بدايته الفنية أبدع في أدوار الشر لكنه كان شريرا من نوع خاص ، لم يعتمد فى الأساس على القوة الجسمانية أو الصوت الغليظ ، وإنما أعتمد على الشر المستتر ، ومن أشهر أفلامه فى تلك النوعية (الصفر – أمير الانتقام – بابا أمين ) ويضاف إلى أدواره الشريرة دوره فى فيــلم ( صراع فى الوادي )مع العملاق زكى رستم ، ثم أتجه إلى أدوار الشر المبرر ، ومن أشهر أفلامه فى هذا الاتجاه ( الإسطى حسن ) وبتدرج طبيعي وسهوله محسوسة كلاعب السيرك انتقل فريد شوقى من أدوار الشر الخالص إلى أدوار الخير الخالص المصحوب بالشهامة والقوة والفتوة ، ومن أشهر أفلامه في تلك المرحلة ( رصيف نمرة خمسة - شاويش نص الليل ) . ثم قدم فيلم ( جعلوني مجرما ) ، والذي نجح نجاحا كبيرا على مستوى الجمهور والنقاد ، وهو أول فيلم من إنتاجه ، وكان نقطة التحول في حياته الفنية . في المجال المسرحي : كان بطلا لفرقة الريحاني المسرحية في العديد من المسرحيات من أهمها (الدلوعة ) مع الفنانة نيللي ، وانضم إلى فرقة التليفزيون المسرحية عام 1965 .وأنتج (26 )فيلما من بينها : ( جعلوني مجرما – النمرود – جوز مراتي - البؤساء ) 0 كتب 16 قصة سينمائية من بينها : ( الفتوة – كلمة شرف ) 0 اشترك في 8 مسلسلات تليفزيونية منها : ( البخيل وأنا – صابر يا عم صابر – عم حمزة وغيرها ) حصل على العديد من الجوائز : جائزة الدولة عام 1950 عن فيلم جعلوني مجرما ، وجائزة الدولة للإنتاج ، وجائزة الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز عام 1956 عن فيلم رصيف نمرة خمسة ووسام العلوم والفنون عام 1964 ، وجائزة تقديرية عن دوره في فيلم (الخبز المر ) عام 1981 و توفي في 27/7/1998 . 



توقيع معاهدة جنيف حول معاملة اسرى الحرب


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1949 تم توقيع معاهدة جنيف وتنص المعاهدة والتي وقعت والخاصة بمعاملة اسرى الحرب على تطبيق نصوصها " في حالة الحرب المعلنة واي نزاع مسلح آخر ينشب بين طرفين او اكثر من الاطراف العليا الموقعة حتى وإن لم يعترف بذلك احد المتنازعين".

ويُعمل بأحكام المعاهدة مهما طال النزاع ومهما بلغت درجة دمويته او حجم القوات المتواجهة فيه ووضعها الميداني. فالمقصود هي "عناصر القوات المسلحة التابعة لاحد اطراف النزاع اضافة الى عناصر الميليشيا والمتطوعين المنتمين الى هذه القوات المسلحة" التي يلقي القبض عليها احد اطراف القتال.

وبحسب المعاهدة "يجب معاملة اسرى الحرب بالحسنى في جميع الاوقات" كما تجب "حمايتهم خصوصا ضد اعمال العنف او الترهيب او الشتائم " (المادة 13). كذلك تخضع عملية نقلهم للشروط نفسها: "يتم دائما نقل اسرى الحرب ضمن شروط انسانية لا تقل عن الشروط التي تتمتع بها قوات الدولة الساجنة في تنقلاتهم" (المادة 46).

ومعاهدة جنيف لا تلزم اسرى الحرب الا على اعطاء اسمائهم ورتبهم واسماء وحداتهم العسكرية وتنص على اطلاق سراحهم فور انتهاء النزاع ، كما انه يحق للاسرى الحصول على محاكمة عادلة وصادقة ، وبالدفاع عن انفسهم وامكان نقض الاحكام 


اتمام اول اتصال تليفونى عبر المحيط الهادى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1945 كان اتمام اول اتصال تليفونى عبر المحيط الهادى بين الولايات المتحدة الامريكية و اليابا




الاخوان الامريكيان رايت يصنعان طائرة


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1909 في ولاية كارولينا بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية استطاع الاخوان رايت أن يطيرا

بنجاح بأول طائرة تسير بموتور وكانت مسافةالطيران انذاك 260 متراً فقط . 



تأسيس مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي FBI


في مثل هذا اليوم 27 يوليو 1908 تأسيس مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي FBI (إف بي أي) حينما قام المدعي العام الأمريكي تشارلز بونابرت بأمر مجموعة من المحققين الفيدراليين المعينين حديثاً بان يرسلوا تقاريرهم إلى المفتش العام ستانلي فينش بوزارة العدل. 



اتفاق بين فرنسا و اسبانيا


فى مثل هذا اليوم 27 من يوليو 1900م= 30 من ربيع الأول 1318 هـ

وقعت أسبانيا وفرنسااتفاقا يحدد مناطق نفوذ كل منهما في منطقة الصحراء الغربية. 



الميكروسكوب


فى مثل هذا اليوم اكتشف الميكروسكوب صممه اخصائي البصريات ”ج. جانسن ـ J. jansen” بمساعدة ابنه ”زخارياس ـ Zacharias” وقد وصفه عالم الفيزياء والفلكي الايطالي الشهير ”جاليليو ـ Galilee” عام 1609 بأنه متواضع وله قوة تكبير محدودة. وكان العالم الهولندي ”انطون فان لوفنهبك أول من شاهد الحيوانات المنوية والتخطيط العضلي وبعض أنواع البيكتريا. علماً بأن قوة التكبير المتاحة كانت أقل من 200 مرة. وقد بدأ تصنيع أول ميكروسكوبات حديثة في عام 1880. 


برج إيفيل


كان أول رسم للبرج قد أعده المهندس الفرنسي ”جوستاف إيفل ـ GustaveR eiffel (1871 ـ 1889) في 6 حزيران 1884، مع المهندسان موريس كوشلان وأميل نوجيه. يعتبر أحد أكبر المتخصصين ببناء الصروح المعدنية،وأنشئئ برج إيفيل الشهير في العاصمة الفرنسية عام 1889. الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 312 متراً و27 سم ووزن الهيكل المعدني وحده 7345 طنا،ً ولقد لُقب إيفيل ”ساحر الحديد ـ Magician ofiron” وأصبح برج إيفيل من أهم معالم مدينة باريس الفرنسية الذي حمل اسم المهندس إيفيل. 



مولد الروائى الفرنسى الكسندر ديماس الاب)


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1824 ولد الروائى الكسندر ديماس

ولد من سلالة إشتهر رجالها بالحروب والمغامرات.. حتي لقد تناسي جده "دافي دي لابايتري" أرستقراطيته الموروثة، وأطاع الحنين الذي يسري في دمه إلي حياة المغامرة فأقلع بسفينة صغيرة من أحد موانئ مقاطعة "نورماندي" متجها إلي جزيرة "سان دوكنجو" حيث عاش أشبه ب "إمبراطور" علي الزنوج، تحيط به رعية من العبيد السود، كانت منهم "لويز ديماس" التي أنجبت له "مولودا" سماه أبوه "الكسندر".




فكرة إنشاء الطرق


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1716 كانت فكرة انشاء الطرق .. و تعتبر الامبراطورية الرومانية أول من اهتم بشقِّ الطرق العامة الواسعة وانشائها على حساب النفقة العامة، ولما تداعت الامبراطورية الرومانية في القرن الخامس الميلادي كانت أوروبا تحظى بشبكة رائعة من الطرق. وما أن مرَّ ألف عام على ذلك حتى عمَّتْ الفوضى في كل طرق أوروبا وأصابها الدمار، ومع مطلع القرن الثامن عشر كان الموقف سيئاً للغاية علماً بأن العربات كان قد زاد عددها.وانتشرت فكرة الرحلات الطويلة. حاولت الحكومة الفرنسية أن تجبر السكان على العمل في تحسين الطرقات فأنشئت طرقاً وجسوراً بداية عام 1716، ويُعتبر ”بيار تريساجيه” أول من وضع فكرة إنشاء الطرق على أسس ثابتة وعلمية. 



استيلاء العثمانيون على ميناء عدن


فى مثل هذا اليوم27 من يوليو 1538م= 29 من صفر 945هـ

استولى العثمانيون على ميناء عدن، وقاموا بشنق أمير عدن "عامر الثالث" بتهمة تقديم التسهيلات للبرتغاليين، وعدم طاعة الخليفة العثماني. 

وفاة أبي محمد عبد الله بن محمد


فى مثل هذا اليوم 27 من يوليو 1127م= 15 من رجب 521هـ

توفى أبي محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن السيده البطليوسي، المعروف بابن سيده، أحد أئمة اللغة والأدب في القرنين الخامس والسادس الهجريين. ولد ببطليوس سنة 444هـ، واشتهر بالتبحر في الأدب واللغة، ومن أشهر كتبه: المثلث في اللغة، والاقتضاب في شرح أدب الكتاب

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 29 / 7


تعيين الباهي الأدغم رئيسا للوزراء في تونس



فى مثل هذا اليوم 29 من يوليو 1957م تم تعيين الباهي الأدغم رئيسا للوزراء في تونس بعد تولي الحبيب بورقيبة رئاسة الدولي. 


إقامة دورة الألعاب الأولمبية السادسة عشرة في مدينة ملبورن



فى مثل هذا اليوم 29من يوليو 1956م
افيمت دورة الألعاب الأولمبية السادسة عشرة في مدينة "ملبورن" الأسترالية، والتي استمرت حتى 14-8-1956، وأطلق على هذه الدورة اسم "دورة الصداقة". وقد أقيمت أول دورة أولمبية في أثينا عام 1869م. 



مولد المجاهد أحمد محمد عبد العزيز



فى مثل هذا اليوم 29 من يوليو 1907م
ولد المجاهد "أحمد محمد عبد العزيز" قائد كتائب المجاهدين في حرب فلسطين سنة 1948م، ولد بالخرطوم، وتعلم بها، ثم استكمل تعليمه في الكلية الحربية بمصر، وتخرج فيها ضابطا، وعمل بسلاح الفرسان، ثم عمل بالتدريس بالكلية الحربية، وبعد إعلان تقسيم فلسطين قاد كتائب المجاهدين ضد اليهود واستُشهد في فلسطين … 


وفاة الفقيه المجتهد المعروف بأبي ثور الكلبي



فى مثل هذا اليوم 29 من يوليو 854م
توفى الفقيه المجتهد "إبراهيم بن خالد بن أبي اليمان" المعروف بأبي ثور الكلبي، كان له مذهب مستقل، ظل منتشرا في منطقة أرمينيا وأذربيجان حتى مطلع القرن الخامس الهجري، وضاعت مؤلفاته، فلم يصل إلينا منها شيء.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 / 7


اكتشاف الكوكب العاشر فى المجموعة الشمسية


فى مثل هذا اليوم اعلن علماء فلك امريكيون اكتشاف الكوكب العاشر فى المجموعة الشمسية على بعد حوالى 14,5 مليار كيلو متر من الارض و هى ضعف المسافة التى تفصل كوكب بلوتو ابعد كواكب المجموعة عن الارض .و افاد العلماء ان الكوكب الذى اطلق علية مبدئيا (2003بوبى 313)يدور حول الشمس مرة كل 560 عاما . كما اعربوا عن اعتقادهم ان كوكب نبتون قذف فى مرحلة من تاريخة جزأ منه خارجة و هو ما كون الكوكب الجديد. 



وفاة الدكتور الظواهري أستاذ الأمراض الجلدية

فى مثل هذا اليوم فقدت مصر واحدا من أبرز علمائها هو الأستاذ الدكتور محمد الظواهري أستاذ الأمراض الجلدية بطب قصر العيني عن عمر يناهز‏89‏ سنة‏.‏

والفقيد من مواليد طنطا عام‏1916‏ وكان عضوا بالأكاديمية الأمريكية لأمراض الجلد والأكاديمية البريطانية‏,‏ وحصل علي وسام الاستحقاق من الطبقة الأولي ووسام. الجمهورية من الطبقة الأولي أيضا‏,‏ وألف‏5‏ كتب بالإنجليزية في طب الأمراض الجلدية‏.



وفاة السياسى و المستشار الالمانى بسمارك

فى مثل هذا اليوم توفى المستشار الالمانى بسمارك ابو حركة الوحدة الالمانية

تأسيس الاتحاد الألماني الشمالي عام 1867م، وعين بسمارك مستشاراً اتحادياً.

تابع بسمارك كمستشار اتحادي للإمبراطورية العمل على تحقيق الوحدة الألمانية بمفهومها المصغر. وتمكن بعد نزاع ديبلوماسي حول وراثة العرش الإسباني من كسر المقاومة الفرنسية في حرب 1870/1871م. وساهم هذا الخيار العسكري المشترك في تقوية الحماس الوطني حتى في الدويلات الألمانية الجنوبية، التي سرعان ما انضمت إلى الاتحاد الألماني الشمالي تحت لواء الإمبراطورية الألمانية. وفي 18 يناير/كانون الثاني 1871م أُعلن الملك البروسي فيلهلم الأول في فرساي قيصرا لألمانيا. إن هذه الإمبراطورية الألمانية لم تقم من جراء حركة شعبية أي

"من تحت" بل من جراء قرار الأمراء، أي "من أعلى". وانشأ برلمان الإمبراطورية الجديد على أسس قانون انتخابات عام يتساوى فيه جميع المواطنين. وموازاة لذلك كان في بروسيا وولايات اتحادية أخرى قانون انتخابي يميز بين الطبقات الشعبية من حيث الدخل الفردي. صحيح أن نفوذ الطبقة الوسطى (البورجوازية) ازداد قوة بفضل النجاح الاقتصادي، إلا أن العمل السياسي ظل حكراً على النبلاء، والضباط الذين انحدر معظمهم من عائلات أرستقراطية. ورغم سياسته الخارجية بعيدة النظر، فإن بسمارك، الذي حكم مدة 19 عاما، لم يتفهم الاتجاهات الديمقراطية الداخلية. وكافح بمرارة الجناح اليساري للطبقة الوسطى الليبرالية، والكاثوليكية السياسية، وبشكل خاص الحركة العمالية، التي أخضعها بموجب قانون الاشتراكيين ما بين عام 1878م و 1890م لقانون الطوارئ نوعاً ما. ورغم القوانين الاجتماعي التقدمية، والتي ظلت مدة طويلة مثالاً يحتذ، إلا أن أعداداً واسعة من طبقة العمال لم تنل اهتمام الدولة 



وضع حجر الاساس لمبنى البنك الفلسطينى المصرى فى غزة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1994م وضع حجر الأساس لمبنى البنك الفلسطيني - المصري في غزة.



توقيع معاهدة ستارت 1


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1991م

تم توقيع معاهدة "ستارت 1" في موسكو بين الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش الأب ونظيره السوفيتي ميخائيل جورباتشوف، للتقليل من أسلحة الدمار الشامل النووية. والزعيمان يحددان شهر تشرين أول (أكتوبر) موعدا لعقد مؤتمر السلام في الشرق الأوسط وهو ما تم بالفعل وعقد في مدريد. 





القيادة السياسية الكرواتية تدعو إلى الاستنفار لخوض الحرب الأهلية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30من يوليو 1991م دعت القيادة السياسية الكرواتية إلى الاستنفار لخوض الحرب الأهلية ضد الصرب بعد أن أخفقت مساعي الوساطة لاحتواء الأزم

اشتباكات دامية تخيم على موسم الحج بين متظاهرين إيرانيين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30من يوليو 1987م خيمت اشتباكات دامية على موسم الحج بين متظاهرين إيرانيين وقوات الأمن السعودية، مما اسفر عن مقتل 402 شخص من بينهم 275 إيرانيا حسب البيانات الرسمية. 


وفاة الشاعر بشارة الخوري


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1968م توفى الشاعر بشارة الخوري الملقب بالأخطل الصغير، ولد بالشام عام 1885. 


وصول المهاجر اليهودي رقم مليون الى فلسطين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1961م وصل المهاجر اليهودي رقم مليون إلى الدولة العبرية منذ تأسيسها في فلسطين. 



انتهاء أعمال عصبة الأمم المتحدة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1947م انتهت أعمال عصبة الأمم المتحدة التي أنشئت عام 1920 بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى، وبسبب فشلها في منع هذه الحرب انتهى وجودها. 



إنشاء مدرسة دار العلوم


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1872م

تم إنشاء مدرسة دار العلوم على يد المصلح الكبير علي باشا مبارك، وقد قام هذا المعهد العتيد ولا يزال يقوم بدور فعال في حماية الثقافة العربية وتخريج صفوة المفكرين والأدباء والمعلمين..


مولد الصناعى الامريكى هنرى فورد

فى مثل هذا اليوم ولد هنري فورد في واين كاونتي في ولاية ميشيغان في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و توفي في 7 أبريل 1947 في ديربورن. فورد هو مؤسس شركة فورد لصناعة السيارات Ford . 



وفاة الفيلسوف الفرنسى ديدرو من اشهر فلاسفة عصر التنوير

فى مثل هذا اليوم توفى دنيس ديدرو بلانجر

هومن عائلة من الحرفيين الصناعيين, وقد تلقى تعليماً دينياً ومدنياً مكثفاً, فأظهر نبوغاً مبكرا ونال جوائز عن قصائد شعر نظمها باللغة اللاتينية وعمره خمس عشرة سنة, وتخرج من جامعة باريس 1732م ليعمل في مهن مختلفة, مدرساً ومترجماً, وصحفياً متجولاً.

وفي خضم من عدم الاستقرار تيسر له التعمق في دراسة الأدب والمسرح الكلاسيكيين, خاصة شعر هوميروس, وفيرجيل والمآسي الاغريقية وأعمال عصر النهضة, وقد أثمر هذا الاطلاع الواسع بظهور أول أعمال ديدرو وهو ترجمته لكتاب تامبل استانيان (تاريخ اليونان القديمة) 1742م, واتبعه بترجمة (المعجم الطبي الشامل (1744م, و(مبادئ فلسفة الأخلاق) 1745م, وهو لشافتسبري عالم الجمال الانجليزي الشهير, ولكن عندما نشر (أفكار فلسفية) 1746م, تدخل البرلمان وطالب بمنعه واحراقه بحجة تنافيه (مع القيم الدينية والأخلاقية



مولد أبي الثناء محمود بن أحمد بن موسى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30من يوليو 1361م

ولد أبي الثناء محمود بن أحمد بن موسى، المعروف ببدر الدين العيني، أحد أئمة الفقه والحديث والتاريخ في القرنين الثامن والتاسع الهجريين، وصاحب العديد من المؤلفات الشهيرة، مثل: "عقد الجمان"، و"عمدة القاري في شرح صحيح البخاري".

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 / 7


اكتشاف الكوكب العاشر فى المجموعة الشمسية


فى مثل هذا اليوم اعلن علماء فلك امريكيون اكتشاف الكوكب العاشر فى المجموعة الشمسية على بعد حوالى 14,5 مليار كيلو متر من الارض و هى ضعف المسافة التى تفصل كوكب بلوتو ابعد كواكب المجموعة عن الارض .و افاد العلماء ان الكوكب الذى اطلق علية مبدئيا (2003بوبى 313)يدور حول الشمس مرة كل 560 عاما . كما اعربوا عن اعتقادهم ان كوكب نبتون قذف فى مرحلة من تاريخة جزأ منه خارجة و هو ما كون الكوكب الجديد. 



وفاة الدكتور الظواهري أستاذ الأمراض الجلدية

فى مثل هذا اليوم فقدت مصر واحدا من أبرز علمائها هو الأستاذ الدكتور محمد الظواهري أستاذ الأمراض الجلدية بطب قصر العيني عن عمر يناهز‏89‏ سنة‏.‏

والفقيد من مواليد طنطا عام‏1916‏ وكان عضوا بالأكاديمية الأمريكية لأمراض الجلد والأكاديمية البريطانية‏,‏ وحصل علي وسام الاستحقاق من الطبقة الأولي ووسام. الجمهورية من الطبقة الأولي أيضا‏,‏ وألف‏5‏ كتب بالإنجليزية في طب الأمراض الجلدية‏.



وفاة السياسى و المستشار الالمانى بسمارك

فى مثل هذا اليوم توفى المستشار الالمانى بسمارك ابو حركة الوحدة الالمانية

تأسيس الاتحاد الألماني الشمالي عام 1867م، وعين بسمارك مستشاراً اتحادياً.

تابع بسمارك كمستشار اتحادي للإمبراطورية العمل على تحقيق الوحدة الألمانية بمفهومها المصغر. وتمكن بعد نزاع ديبلوماسي حول وراثة العرش الإسباني من كسر المقاومة الفرنسية في حرب 1870/1871م. وساهم هذا الخيار العسكري المشترك في تقوية الحماس الوطني حتى في الدويلات الألمانية الجنوبية، التي سرعان ما انضمت إلى الاتحاد الألماني الشمالي تحت لواء الإمبراطورية الألمانية. وفي 18 يناير/كانون الثاني 1871م أُعلن الملك البروسي فيلهلم الأول في فرساي قيصرا لألمانيا. إن هذه الإمبراطورية الألمانية لم تقم من جراء حركة شعبية أي

"من تحت" بل من جراء قرار الأمراء، أي "من أعلى". وانشأ برلمان الإمبراطورية الجديد على أسس قانون انتخابات عام يتساوى فيه جميع المواطنين. وموازاة لذلك كان في بروسيا وولايات اتحادية أخرى قانون انتخابي يميز بين الطبقات الشعبية من حيث الدخل الفردي. صحيح أن نفوذ الطبقة الوسطى (البورجوازية) ازداد قوة بفضل النجاح الاقتصادي، إلا أن العمل السياسي ظل حكراً على النبلاء، والضباط الذين انحدر معظمهم من عائلات أرستقراطية. ورغم سياسته الخارجية بعيدة النظر، فإن بسمارك، الذي حكم مدة 19 عاما، لم يتفهم الاتجاهات الديمقراطية الداخلية. وكافح بمرارة الجناح اليساري للطبقة الوسطى الليبرالية، والكاثوليكية السياسية، وبشكل خاص الحركة العمالية، التي أخضعها بموجب قانون الاشتراكيين ما بين عام 1878م و 1890م لقانون الطوارئ نوعاً ما. ورغم القوانين الاجتماعي التقدمية، والتي ظلت مدة طويلة مثالاً يحتذ، إلا أن أعداداً واسعة من طبقة العمال لم تنل اهتمام الدولة 



وضع حجر الاساس لمبنى البنك الفلسطينى المصرى فى غزة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1994م وضع حجر الأساس لمبنى البنك الفلسطيني - المصري في غزة.



توقيع معاهدة ستارت 1


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1991م

تم توقيع معاهدة "ستارت 1" في موسكو بين الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش الأب ونظيره السوفيتي ميخائيل جورباتشوف، للتقليل من أسلحة الدمار الشامل النووية. والزعيمان يحددان شهر تشرين أول (أكتوبر) موعدا لعقد مؤتمر السلام في الشرق الأوسط وهو ما تم بالفعل وعقد في مدريد. 





القيادة السياسية الكرواتية تدعو إلى الاستنفار لخوض الحرب الأهلية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30من يوليو 1991م دعت القيادة السياسية الكرواتية إلى الاستنفار لخوض الحرب الأهلية ضد الصرب بعد أن أخفقت مساعي الوساطة لاحتواء الأزم

اشتباكات دامية تخيم على موسم الحج بين متظاهرين إيرانيين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30من يوليو 1987م خيمت اشتباكات دامية على موسم الحج بين متظاهرين إيرانيين وقوات الأمن السعودية، مما اسفر عن مقتل 402 شخص من بينهم 275 إيرانيا حسب البيانات الرسمية. 


وفاة الشاعر بشارة الخوري


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1968م توفى الشاعر بشارة الخوري الملقب بالأخطل الصغير، ولد بالشام عام 1885. 


وصول المهاجر اليهودي رقم مليون الى فلسطين


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1961م وصل المهاجر اليهودي رقم مليون إلى الدولة العبرية منذ تأسيسها في فلسطين. 



انتهاء أعمال عصبة الأمم المتحدة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1947م انتهت أعمال عصبة الأمم المتحدة التي أنشئت عام 1920 بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى، وبسبب فشلها في منع هذه الحرب انتهى وجودها. 



إنشاء مدرسة دار العلوم


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30 من يوليو 1872م

تم إنشاء مدرسة دار العلوم على يد المصلح الكبير علي باشا مبارك، وقد قام هذا المعهد العتيد ولا يزال يقوم بدور فعال في حماية الثقافة العربية وتخريج صفوة المفكرين والأدباء والمعلمين..


مولد الصناعى الامريكى هنرى فورد

فى مثل هذا اليوم ولد هنري فورد في واين كاونتي في ولاية ميشيغان في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و توفي في 7 أبريل 1947 في ديربورن. فورد هو مؤسس شركة فورد لصناعة السيارات Ford . 



وفاة الفيلسوف الفرنسى ديدرو من اشهر فلاسفة عصر التنوير

فى مثل هذا اليوم توفى دنيس ديدرو بلانجر

هومن عائلة من الحرفيين الصناعيين, وقد تلقى تعليماً دينياً ومدنياً مكثفاً, فأظهر نبوغاً مبكرا ونال جوائز عن قصائد شعر نظمها باللغة اللاتينية وعمره خمس عشرة سنة, وتخرج من جامعة باريس 1732م ليعمل في مهن مختلفة, مدرساً ومترجماً, وصحفياً متجولاً.

وفي خضم من عدم الاستقرار تيسر له التعمق في دراسة الأدب والمسرح الكلاسيكيين, خاصة شعر هوميروس, وفيرجيل والمآسي الاغريقية وأعمال عصر النهضة, وقد أثمر هذا الاطلاع الواسع بظهور أول أعمال ديدرو وهو ترجمته لكتاب تامبل استانيان (تاريخ اليونان القديمة) 1742م, واتبعه بترجمة (المعجم الطبي الشامل (1744م, و(مبادئ فلسفة الأخلاق) 1745م, وهو لشافتسبري عالم الجمال الانجليزي الشهير, ولكن عندما نشر (أفكار فلسفية) 1746م, تدخل البرلمان وطالب بمنعه واحراقه بحجة تنافيه (مع القيم الدينية والأخلاقية



مولد أبي الثناء محمود بن أحمد بن موسى


فى مثل هذا اليوم 30من يوليو 1361م

ولد أبي الثناء محمود بن أحمد بن موسى، المعروف ببدر الدين العيني، أحد أئمة الفقه والحديث والتاريخ في القرنين الثامن والتاسع الهجريين، وصاحب العديد من المؤلفات الشهيرة، مثل: "عقد الجمان"، و"عمدة القاري في شرح صحيح البخاري".

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 31 / 7

إفتتاح مهرجان الأغنية الدولي الثاني بمشاركة 31 دولة


فى مثل هذا اليوم تم افتتاح مهرجان الأغنية الدولي الثاني بمشاركة 31 دولة

تنفرد مصر بإقامة العديد من المهرجانات التى تحظى بإقبال جماهيرى من أهمها مهرجان الأغنية 

السادات يعلن تأليف الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى


فى مثل هذا اليوم الرئيس المصرى السادات يعلن تأليف الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى فينضم لة اغضاء حزب مصر العربى الاشتراكى 



بث أول صورة مقربة للقمر


فى مثل هذا اليوم بثت المركبة الأمريكية (رينجــــرز7) فى عــام 1964 أول صورة مقربة للقمر

و اتضح شئ يشبة الشق او الاخدود في سطح القمر



رحيل الموسيقى المجرى فرانز ليست

فى مثل هذا اليوم توفى الموسيقى فرانز ليست

ولد فرانز ليست في مدينة «ريدينج» في هنجاريا في الثاني والعشرين من اكتوبر عام 1811 وتوفي في مدينة «بايروث» في بافاريا في الواحد والثلاثين من يوليو عام 1886.

بعد عام 1830 التقى ليست بموسيقيين اعاداه من اهتماماته بالسياسة والادب والدين الى الموسيقى وهما «شوبان وبرليوز» اللذان كانا لايزالا شابين صغيرين مغمورين وعرفا ليست على نوع جديد من الموسيقى الاول عرفه على الموسيقى الشاعرية العاطفية والثاني على الموسيقى الحيوية والتجريبية.

اغرق ليست نفسه خلال السنتين التي تلت ذلك في دراسة العزف والسيطرة على البيانو لينكب على تكنيكه وعمل بإصرار وحب واندفاع وما كان ليترك البيانو الا ليغرق نفسه في قراءة الكتب بشراهة، وهكذا قسم نفسه بين الموسيقى والأدب بشراهة شديدة.

ولد مع ليست مفهوم التفوق والألمعية في العزف على البيانو ويعتبر ليست مؤسس فكرة قيام حفلات للبيانو فقط والاول الذي جرؤ على تقديم حفل كامل دون وجود اوركسترا او فنانين مرافقين كما كان الاول الذي ابتكر تقليد العزف امام الجمهور في وضعية جانبيه، لان في السابق كان العازف يتوجه الى الجمهور مباشرة او كان يدير ظهره له لكن ليست ادرك ان الوضعية الجانبية تليق له وبأنها اكثر تأثيرا على الحضور وبخاصة النساء.

عين ليست رئيسا للموسيقى لدى دوق فيمار في عام 1848 وطلب منه ان يقوم بقيادة حفلات سيمفونية واوبرا فأستأجر فيلا عاش بها لمدة عشر سنوات كرس جهوده خلالها ليسلط الضوء على مؤلفين موسيقيين مغمورين وعلى اعمال موسيقية مهملة وقدم اعمالا مختلفة سواء من حيث الاسلوب او المفهوم ودخل المعركة بشجاعة تامة من اجل موسيقيين لم ينالوا قسطهم وحقهم من التقدير والرعاية والاهتمام واصبحت «فيمار» بسبب نشاط ليست احد اعظم المراكز الموسيقية في المانيا بل وفي اوروبا قاطبة وغدت المكان الذي يمكن للإنسان ان يستمع فيه الى طلائع المؤلفات الموسيقية كما اصبحت ملجأ للمؤلفين المبدعين والمجهولين امثال برليوز وغيره، وقدم ليست اوبرا «ثانهاوزر» وعرضا لأوبرا «لوهنجراين» في الوقت الذي كان مؤلفها «ريتشارد فاجيز» ثائراً سياسيا مطاردا من قبل سلطات «درسدن».

استقال ليست عام 1859 ولكنه بقي في «فيمار» حتى عام 1861 بعد ذلك وجد نفسه مشدودا الى الدين من جديد والى دخول سلك الكهنوت الا ان حياته السابقة وعلاقاته الغرامية التي كانت لاتزال قائمة حالت دون ذلك ولم يحصل الا على منصب ثانوي في الكنيسة وفي عام 1865 قص «ليست» شعره ولبس رداء الكهنوت ودخل سلك القديس «فرانسيس» في المرتبة الثالثة.

قسم حياته بين اهتماماته الدينية في روما وتعليم العزف على البيانو «في «ييست وفيمار» كان دارسو العزف يأتون من كافة انحاء العالم ليتتلمذوا على يديه فوهب ذاته وحياته وجهده ووقته بسخاء لامثيل له لكل من كان بحاجة اليه بدون اجور ماديه وكتب عنه «موريس روزنثال» ( كان ليست انسانا رائعا لم ار له شبيها احبه كل تلامذته حبا لايوصف).

في عام 1886 زار ليست انجلترا وعزف في حفل خاص للملكة «فكتوريا» على الرغم من ضعفه وانهيار صحته كما حضر العرض الكامل لمؤلفه «اوراتوريو القديسة اليزابيث» ودفعه التقدير والاحترام والتكريم العظيم الذي لقيه للبقاء في انجلترا اسبوعا اضافيا تركها الى «بافاريا» لحضور مهرجان «باريوث» وهناك اصيب ليست بمرض شديد ولكن على الرغم من تحيذيرات الاطباء بملازمة الفراش توجه لحضور «البارسيفال» ثم حضر بعدها «تريستان واوزوالد» لكنه كان مريضا جدا واضطر الى ترك القاعة قبل انتهاء العرض لاصابته بإلتهاب رئوي حاد وكانت اخر طلباته كأسا من البراندي واخر كلمة لفظها كانت «ثريستان».

وفي النهاية ليس لنا الا ان نقول ان فرانز ليست قد جمع عدة صفات متناقضة وكان عدة اشخاص في شخص واحد عمل كموسيقي على اعلى المستويات وخدم الموسيقى بسخاء ولم يخدمها بمثله انسان اخر، انكر ذاته في سبيل عمله وابدى مقدرة عالية على تحمل المشاق وشجاعة عظيمة عندما كان رئيس فرقة الموسيقى في كنيسة «فيمار» لكن ما ان يجلس الى البيانو حتى يتحول الى انسان اخر استعراضي بشكل صريح ذي تصرفات ميلو درامية وحركات مسرحية يختار المقطوعات الصعبة الاداء حتى لو كانت تفتقد الى العمق الفكري والروحي والفني للتفاخر والتظاهر امام مستمعيه بمظهر التفوق.

كان ليست متناقضا كأنسان كما كان متناقضا كفنان يعيش في حالات من التأمل الديني حياة ناسك متعبد ويلعب في الوقت نفسه دور رجل الصالونات الباريسية المدلل بمتعة واستغراق، يتودد للنبلاء وفي الوقت نفسه لايتوانى عن تقريعهم اذا استخفوا بالموسيقى او بالموسيقيين.

لم يكن ليست المؤلف مختلفا عن ليست العازف الشهير الاثنان ارادا كسب اعجاب الجمهور وكانت اكثر اعمال ليست شيوعا هي اعمال «الرابودي الهنجاري»، احلام الحب، الكونشيرتو رقم «1» للبيانو، والاوركسترا، السوناتا مقام سي مينور، كذلك ابتدع ليست شكل «الرابودي» لكنه اعطى اهمية زائدة للموسيقى المبرمجة وجعل استعمال «اللحن الدال» جزءا لايتجزأ من اعماله الاوركسترالية وجاء ليست بشكل جديد حر للعمل الموسيقي وكان مبدعا في مجال الكتابات الهارمونية وتوزيع الآلات

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 1 / 8

وفاة الملك فهد

من مواليد مدينة الرياض عام 1340هـ تلقى تعليمه على يد العلماء والمشايخ وكانت هذه عادة الملك عبدالعزيز رحمه الله في تربية ابناءة وتنشئتهم تنشئة اسلامية

تولى خادم الحرمين الشريفين العديد من المهمات الجسيمة وهو في سن مبكرة مما اثرت عليه حنكة وحكمة سياسية فريده كان لها ابرز الاثر في صقله سياسيا

ويعتبر خادم الحرمين الشريفين رجل التعليم الاول بعد اسناد وزارة المعارف اليه كأول وزير لها حيث خطى التعليم خطوات مثيرة وكبيرة في نفس الوقت . وكان لاهتمامه حفظه الله بالانسان اثره الواضح في رسم سياسة الدولة طيلة العشرون سنه الماضية حيث اصبح الانسان السعودي يشكل حجر الاساس في التنمية.

والاهم من ذلك ان محبة الناس لخادم الحرمين اتت من احساسهم بانسانيته فكان قبل ان يكون ملكا انسانا ومواطنا واب لكل مواطن سعودي .لم يحرم الناس من عواطفه واياديه البيضاء التى كانت دائما عونا لمن يحتاج اليه ويلجا بعد الله اليه .

وليس ذلك بغريب على من احب وطنه واحب شعبة للمواطنين يعالج قضاياهم

ويساعدهم بكل شيء بالمال وبالنصيحة

انجازاتة

إصدار الملك فهد بن عبدالعزيز امرًا ملكيُا يقضي بالتزام المملكة العربية السعودية بعلاج الجرحى من المقاتلين الفلسطينين نتيجة الاعتداء الإسرائلي عليهم سواء داخل مستشفيات المملكة او خارجها .

إقرار مؤتمر القمة العربية في فاس بالإجماع مشروع الملك فهد كأساس لسلام شامل في الشرق الأوسط، 


رحيل الاديب المصرى يوسف ادريس


يوسف ادريس على، من مواليد 19 مايو 1927-البيروم-الشرقية. مفكر واديب مصرى كبير، قدم للادب العربى عشرين مجموعة قصصية وخمس روايات . ترجمت اعماله الى 24 لغة عالمية منها 65 قصة ترجمت الى الروسية، كتب عدة مقالات هامة فى الثمانينيات بجريدة الاهرام صدرت فى كتاب "فقر الفكر وفكر القصة" . حصل على جائزة الدولة التشجيعية فى الادب عام 1966 والتشجيعية عام 1991. هو واحد من اشهر الاطباء الذين تركوا الطب ومن الباب الملكى للادب والادباء دخل علينا اميرا للقصة العربية وكاتبا متميزا رافعا اسم مصر فى العالم العربى. هو احدى العلامات البارزة فى ادبنا العربى المعاصر، عاش حياته على فوهة بركان فقد كان يتلمس الالغام الاجتماعية المحرمة ويتعمد تفجيرها بقلمه وظل يتمتع بحيوية الرفض لكل ما يحد من حرية الانسان فى كل مايكتب 



محطة تجميع الكهرباء بالهواء المضغوط


قدمت هذه المحطة للجمهور في 8 كانون أول 1978 عن طريق ”هانتورف ـ Huntorf”، وقد اتمت تنفيذها شركة نورد فيستدوتيش كرا فتفيركيه ـ Nord westdeutsh kraftwerke أما الجزء الأكبر من المكابس فقد تم إنجازه في شركة سولرز السويسرية. ويمكن لهذه المحطات أن تحل محل المحطات الهيدرو ـ كهربائية في مناطق السهول. وبجانب أنها اقتصادية. فهي تتمتع بميزة كبرى هي أنها لا تشوه مناظر الطبيعة. 


تأييد سوريا تأميم قناة السويس


تأييد سوريا تأميم قناة السويس

اكدت سوريا تأييدها لتأميم قناة السويس

تُعلن عبر اذاعتها

أنها لن تتردد فى نسف أنابيب النفط التى تمر عبر أراضيها

إذا تعرضت مصر لأى إعتداء من قبل القوى الغربية

و تشكل ( قوات المقاومة الشعبية )

من أجل مساعدة مصر فى حال تعرضها لهجوم

أوائل أغسطس 1957.



ثورة يهود بولندا ضد الحكم النازى فى مدينة وارسو


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1944 قام يهود بولندا بثورة ضد الحكم النازى فى مدينة وارسو وقد انتهت الثورة بعد 63 يوم ودك النازيون المدينة بالمدفعية والطائرات وقتلوا 200 الف بولندى . 


مولد السياسى المصرى عبد الرحمن عزام


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1895 ولد السياسى المصرى عبد الرحمن عزام أول امين عام لجامعة الدول العربية ، ومن اشهر اعمالة ترجمة كتاب " كليلة ودمنة " لابن المقفع عن الفارسية ، وكتب لها طه حسين مقدمة جميلة . 


اعلان ألمانيا الحرب ضد روسيا


في مثل هذا اليوم، ومن أحداث الحرب العالمية الأولى، أعلنت ألمانيا الحرب ضد روسيا. 


انشاء أول نقابة عمالية في اليابان


في مثل هذا اليوم أنشأت أول نقابة عمالية في اليابان وعرفت باسم «يودي كاي»، أنشأها سوزوكي بونجي الذي يعرف بلقب «غمبرز الأميركي» إشارة إلى النقابي الأميركي الشهير صمويل غمبرز


مولد الاديب الانجليزى الدوس هسكلى


نشرت أول قصة خيال علمى عن الهندسة الوراثية "عالم جديد شجاع:

"Brave new world" للكاتب "الدوس هكسلى". و(عالم جديد شجاع) لألدوس هكسلي، ومنظوره الفكري في هذا الكتاب امتد بين السيكولوجيا والسياسة والهندسة الوراثية، للوصول الى تحقيق افتراضه الأثير نهاية للتاريخ التي ستقف على قدمين أولهما الاقتصاد وثانيهما الاعتراف


مولد الكونت كافوركاميليو بنزو


في مثل هذا اليوم ولد الكونت كافوركاميليو بنزو، الذي كان الشخصية الرئيسية في الأحداث التي أدت إلى توحيد إيطاليا، وأبرز الذين قادوا حركة تحرير إيطاليا وتوحيدها في القرن التاسع عشر . 

الاسطول الانجليزى يدمر الاسطول الفرنسى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1798 دمر الاسطول الانجليزى بقيادة هوراشيو نيلسون يدمر الاسطول الفرنسى فى خليج ابى قير وكانت هذه المعركة نذير شؤم بأن عمر الحملة الفرنسية على مصر اصبح محدود ، فقد احكمت البحرية الانجليزية بعدها مراقبة البحر المتوسط وحصار الموانى والشواطئ وقطع اى امدادات من فرنسا .

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 5 / 8

رفض السلطة الفلسطينية قرار المحكمة الإسرائيلية


في مثل هذا اليوم رفضت السلطة الفلسطينية قرار المحكمة الإسرائيلية السماح لأمناء الهيكل بدخول المسجد الأقص


مشادات بين بوريس يلتسين وحسبولاتوف


في مثل هذا اليوم تفجر الصراع على السلطة في روسيا، حيث جرت مشادات بين بوريس يلتسين وحسبولاتوف في المؤتمر الدستوري. قطع التلفزيون إرساله اثناء المشادة وتصدت قوات مكافحة الشغب لمؤيدي حسبولاتوف



السلطات العراقية تزعم أن قواتها قد بدأت بالانسحاب


في مثل هذا اليوم وبعد كثرة الاستنكارات والأدانات التي وجهت للعراق بسبب إقدامه على اجتياح الكويت. زعمت السلطات العراقية أن قواتها قد بدأت بالانسحاب من الكويت



وصول الدفعة الأولى من عناصر الجيش الشعبي العراقي


في مثل هذا اليوم وصلت إلى الكويت الدفعة الأولى من عناصر الجيش الشعبي العراقي، وذلك بعد ثلاثة أيام من الاحتلال العراقي للكو



اعلان وزارة الصحة البلجيكية عن أصابة 21 مواطناً بالايدز


في مثل هذا اليوم أعلنت وزارة الصحة البلجيكية عن أصابة 21 مواطناً بلجيكياً بداء فقدان المناعة المكتسبة (السيدا أو الإيدز) وقد كانت الأبحاث في ذلك الوقت على قدم وساق في اكتشاف خبايا وأسرار هذا الداء والذي سُمي بداء العصر نظراً لخطورته الكبيرة. 




منع طائرات سلاح الجو البريطاني من الطيران فوق جبل طارق


في مثل هذا اليوم منعت السلطات الإسبانية طائرات سلاح الجو البريطاني من التحليق فوق جبل طارق، وهذا في ظل الصراع المتواصل على تولي السيادة في شبه جزيرة جبل طارق ذات الموقع الاستراتيجي




اعلان الحكومة السوفياتية توقفها عن قيامها بالتجارب النووية


في مثل هذا اليوم، وفي موسكو أعلنت الحكومة السوفياتية توقفها عن قيامها بالتجارب الذرية وجاء هذا القرار في خضم الأجواء الساخنة التي كانت تميز الصراع بين المعسكرين الشرقي والغربي فيما يعرف بالحرب الباردة. 




اعتقال الزعيم نيلسون مانديلا


فى مثل هذا اليوم تم اعتقال الزعيم الجنوب افريقى نيلسون مانديلا رئيس جمهورية جنوب افريقيا السابق فقد القى القبض علية و تمت محاكمتة فى جوهانسبرج بتهمة مغادرة البلاد بطريقة غير قانونية و حكم علية بالسجن 5 سنوات و قد جئ بة من السجن الى المحكمة عام 1964 لمحاكمتة بتهمة قيادة اعمال التخريب من داخل السجن و صدر علية بالسجن مدى الحياة الى ان اطلق سراحة فى 11 فبراير 1990. 



نيل جامايكا استقلالها


في مثل هذا اليوم وبعد فترة قرابة الثلاثة قرون تحت وطأة الاستعمار البريطاني، نالت جامايكا استقلالها، ضمن دول الكومونولث


انتحارالممثلة الأميركية الشهيرة مارلين مونرو

في مثل هذا اليوم عثر على الممثلة الأميركية الشهيرة مارلين مونرو مجرد جثة هامدة بشقتها، بعد تناولها كمية كبيرة من الحبوب المنومة، وقالت المحكمة إنه انتحار وقد استولى الذهول على هوليوود، وعلى أوساط كل المشتغلين بالسينما، ويذكر إن مارلين كانت تمر بفترة نفسية عصيبة حيث أنها كانت دخلت قبل شهر من انتحارها مستشفى الأمراض النفسية. 



تأسيس الجبهة الجزائرية


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1952 أُعلن في الجزائر عن تأسيس الجبهة الجزائرية للدفاع عن الحريات الديمقراطية، وقد جاء قرار إنشاء هذه الجبهة في إطار التطورات التي شهدتها الساحة الجزائرية في أعقاب نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية بعد أن كانت فرنسا قد وعدت الجزائريين بمنحهم الاستقلال إن ساعدوها في الحر



ميلاد رائد الفضاء الأميركي نيل أرمسترونغ

في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1931

ولد رائد الفضاء الأميركي نيل أرمسترونغ وهوأول بشري يضع قدميه على سطح القمر. ففي 20 تموز 1969 حقق نيل ارمسترونغ واحدة من أعلى الطموحات وأكثرها عراقة بمشيه لأول مرة في التاريخ على سطح لا يعتبر جزءاً من كرتنا الأرضي



انتحار كليوباترة السابعة ملكة مصر


في مثل هذا اليوم انتحرت أشهر امرأة في التاريخ وهى كليوباترة السابعة، ملكة مصر وهي في التاسعة والثلاثين من العمر. اشتهرت بجمالها، أحبها يوليوس قيصر يوم هبط مصر فاصطحبها إلى روما، عادت إلى مصر إثر مصرع قيصر ومن ثم أحبها ماركوس أنطونيوس وتزوجها، ثم انتحرت بعد معركة أكتيوم.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 7 / 8

انفجاران هائلان بسفارتى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1998 دمر انفجاران هائلان سفارتي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى نيروبى بكينيا ودار السلام بتنزانيا يؤديان لقتل اكثر من 250 وإصابة اكثر من 3000 . 


عودة رواد «أبولو ـ 15» من على سطح القمر


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1990 عاد رواد «أبولو ـ 15» من على سطح القمر بأقدم قطعة زجاج قمرية حسب تقدير علماء الفضاء والبحاثة في علوم الاحياء. ذلك بأن عمرها هو 4 مليارات و600 مليون سنة، ويعود إلى تاريخ النظام الشمسي. 




وفاة الفنانة نعيمة وصفى


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1983 توفيت الفنانة نعيمة وصفى تخرجت من معهد السينما وقامت بالتمثيل وكانت زجالة واشتهرت بأدوارها المسرحية .


وفاة الشاعر الهندى رابند رانات طاغور


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1964 توفى الشاعر الهندى طاغور ،

ولد شاعر الهند الكبير "رابند رانات طاغور" 27 من شوال 1277 هـ /7 مايو 1861م الذي وصفه الزعيم غاندي بأنه "منارة الهند" والحائز على جائزة نوبل للآداب عام 1913م وهي الجائزة الوحيدة التي فازت بها الهند في الآداب، وكان شاعرا وروائيا وفيلسوفا ورساما


عودة المركبة الفضائية فوستوك ـ 2


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1961 عاد إلى الأرض على متن المركبة الفضائية «فوستوك ـ 2» الرائد السوفيتي عزمان تيتوف عقب قيامه بـ17 دورة حول الأرض في يوم واحد وساعة و18 دقيقة . 

اطلاق الأميركيون القمر الصناعي اكسبلورر


في مثل هذا اليوم، من عام 1959 أطلق الأميركيون بنجاح تام القمر الصناعي «اكسبلورر ـ 6» إلى الفضاء الخارجي. 



وفاة أوليفر هاردى الذي اقترن اسمه بثنائى لوريل و هاردى


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1957 فقد عالم السينما الهزلية أحد أبطاله المرموقين أوليفر هاردي الذي اقترن اسمه بستانلي لوريل، فكانا الثنائي لوريل وهاردي، ولطالمااضحكا العالم ومتعاه بأفلامهما الظريفة عهد السينما الصامتة. 


هزة ارضية عنيفة في الاكوادور

في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1949 في الإكوادور ضربت البلاد هزة أرضية عنيفة وتعد الأقوى في تاريخ البلاد، كانت حصيلتها 10 آلاف قتيل ودمرت أربع مدن إضافة إلى25 قرية لم يعد لها أي وجود على الخريطة ودمرت أربع مدن إضافة إلى25 قرية لم يعد لها أي وجود على الخريطة. 


وفاة المخترع والمهندس الإنكليزي سدني جورج براون


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1948 توفي المخترع والمهندس الإنكليزي سدني جورج براون وكان قد اخترع عام 1899 المحول والمرحل المغنطيسي الذي استعمل في نقل البرقيات الأولى بواسطة الكابلات البحرية. وابتكر سنة 1908 مركزاً موحداً من معدن الإيريديوم لتقوية المحادثات الهاتفية. والبوصلة الجيرسكوبية للاستعمال في السفن والطائرات ومؤشراً للسرعة الطيرانية، وغيرها من الاختراعات حتى حصل على أكثر من ألف براءة اختراع. 


وقوع فيضانات ضخمة في الصين


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1948 وقعت فيضانات ضخمة في الصين و تركت ثلاثة ملايين نسمة مشردين دون مأو



إلغاء معاهدة مونترو


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1946 قدم الاتحاد السوفيتي إلى تركيا طلباً للإشراف على مضيق الدردنيل، فطلب منها إلغاء معاهدة مونترو التي كانت تمنحها منذ سنة 1936 حق الإشراف على مرور العبّارات الحربية الخاصة بالدول القائمة على ضفاف البحر الأسود في مضيق الدردنيل



وفاة المخرج الروسي ستانسلافسكى


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1938 توفي رائد الفن المسرحي العالمي المخرج الروسي ستانسلافسكي الذي يعود الفضل إليه في تأسيس مسرح موسكو الفني بالاشتراك مع فلاديمير ايفانوفيتش دانشينكو، حيث قدمت كل نشاطاته الفنية المسرحية وبصفته مخرجاً ناضل في سبيل الواقعية على المسرح. وفي سبيل التخلي عن كل الزخارف الاصطناعية على المسرح. 



وفاه الشاعر البولونى آدم ميكيفتش


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1858 رحل عن الدنيا الشاعر البولوني آدم ميكيفتش الذي يعتبر أحد رواد الأدب العالمي الحديث 




وفاه الكيميائى السويدى البارون جونس جاكوب برذيليوس


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1848 توفي الكيميائي السويدي البارون جونس جاكوب برذيليوس أحد مؤسسي الكيمياء الحديثة وأبو التحليل بواسطة الثقل النوعي ومن أشهر أعماله أنه عزل الكثير من العناصر للمرة الأولى (السيريوم والسيليكون) وغيرهما، كما أنه كان أول من تمكن من تحديد الأوزان الذرية

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 8 /8

انفجار ضخم بميدان رئيسي وسط موسكو


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 2000 وقع انفجار ضخم بميدان رئيسي وسط موسكو أسفر عن مقتل 18 شخص وإصابة 53 آخرين، وبعد أن وجهت أصابع الاتهام إلى مقاتلي الشيشان نفى مسخادوف ضلوعهم في الاعتداء


تسرب نووي في محطة تشيرنوبيل في جمهورية أوكرانيا


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1992 حدث تسرّب نووي في محطة تشيرنوبيل في جمهورية أوكرانياو حدوث تسرب اشعاعي سبب ضررا بالمنطقة المحيطة بالمفاعل والذي أصبح قنبلة موقوتة تهدد المنطقة بكاملها . 




اعلان وكالة الفضاء الأميركية اكتشاف قمر جديد


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1979 أعلنت وكالة الفضاء الأميركية اكتشاف قمر جديد يدور حول الكوكب عطارد بفضل الصور التي التقطها السابر الفضائي «فوياجير ـ 2» وهذا القمر هو الرابع عشر، ويدور حول عطارد على مسافة 75000 كلم، وهو أقرب مذنباته قطره يراوح بين 30 كم و40. وينتقل بسرعة 30 كلم/ثا. فيكون بذلك أسرع مذنبات النظام الشمسي .



بيان القمر الصناعي اكسبلورر


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1968 اظهر القمر الصناعي «اكسبلورر ـ 39» أن كثافة الغلاف الجوي تختلف في الليل عنها في النهار، كما تتغير من يوم إلى آخر خلال دورة الشمس حول نفسها والتي تبلغ 27 يوماً، وتتغير أيضاً مع تغير النشاط الشمسي . 



أول مؤتمر فى جنيف حول الاستعمالات السلمية للطاقة


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1955 عقد أول مؤتمر في جنيف حول الاستعمالات السلمية للطاقة الذرية ضم ممثلين عن 72 دولة. وقد سبق المؤتمر معرض تجاري بعنوان «الذرة من أجل السلام» واشترك في المؤتمر 3000 شخص . 


اختراع جهاز الفيديو المانيوتسكوب


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1954 اخترع أول جهاز فيديو للتسجيل كانت شركة منكوم ـ Mincon هي أولى الشركات التي قامت بتجربة التسجيل على أشرطة الفيديو بالأبيض والأسود، وفي عام 1954 صنعت شركة آر. سي. ايه أول جهاز فيديو كما هو معروف الآن



اتفاقية لندن


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1945 وقع مندوبون عن بريطانيا العظمى، والولايات المتحدة الأميركية، والاتحاد السوفيتى والحكومة الفرنسية المؤقتة (اتفاقية لندن) التي كانت تشمل ميثاقاً لمحكمة دولية عسكرية مهمتها محاكمة مجرمي الحرب الرئيسيين من المحور،وقد انضمت إلى هذه الاتفاقية فيما بعد تسع عشرة دولة


القبض على الساسة الفرنسيين ليون بلوم و ادوارد


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1940 ألقي القبض على الساسة الفرنسيين ليون بلوم، وإدوار والادييه وجورج مانديل، والجنرال غاملان، وسجنوا لاتهامهم بالتسبب بهزيمة فرنسا، وقُررت محاكمتهم لأنهم خانوا واجبات مهماتهم بالأعمال التي أسهمت في المرور من حالة السلم إلى حالة الحرب . 


وفاة طبيب العيون الشهير جورج ميلبيري غولد


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1922 توفي طبيب العيون الشهير جورج ميلبيري غولد الذي يعود الفضل إليه في اختراع النظارة الثنائية البؤرة الموحدة، للبصر القريب والبصر البعيد وذلك بين عامي 1888 ـ 1889 م . 


استعادة مدينة قازان


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1918 وفي أعقاب آخر سنوات الحرب العالمية الأولى استعاد تروتسكي الذي كان يقود الجيش الأحمر الروسي مدينة قازان بعد أن ظلت فترة من الزمن تحت هيمنة الجيش الأبيض الروسي 


فرض أعضاء الجمعية المحلية الروسية التعليم الإلزامى


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1907 طلب أعضاء الجمعية المحلية الروسية التي انشئت سنة 1864 على يد القيصر اسكندر الثالث وتضم مندوبين منتخبين من طرف الشعب طلب هؤلاء فرض التعليم الإلزامي على جميع شرائح المجتمع الروسي دون استثناء . 


انتحار العالم الكيميائي الألماني فكتور ماى


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1897 أقدم العالم الكيميائي الألماني فكتور ماير على وضع حد لحياته حيث أنه انتحر بشنق نفسه، يذكر أن ماير كان قد ابتكر فرع جديد من الكيمياء يُعنى بدراسة ترتيب الذرات سماه الكيمياء المجتسمة . 


ناقلات الزيت


فى مثل هذا اليوم عام 1886 صنع الألمان أول سفينة مجهزة ومخصصة لنقل النفط أطلق عليها اسم ”جلوكاف ـ Gluckauf. 


تعيين توفيق باشا خديوي علي مصر


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1879 تولى الخديوى توفيق الحكم بدل أبية أسماعيل باشا الذى خلع بفرمان .


هزيمة الأسطول الإسبانى المعروف بالأرمادة


في مثل هذا اليوم هزم الملاح والأميرال الإنكليزي السير فرنسيس درايك الأسطول الإسباني المعروف بالأرماد



مولد أحد مؤسسي علم الوراثة الإنكليزى وليام بيتسون


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1861 ولد أحد مؤسسي علم الوراثة الإنكليزي وليام بيتسون الذي أكمل العمل الذي كان يقوم به الراهب النمساوي مندل مؤكداً على أن الفكرة التي انطلق منها مندل هي المفتاح لفهم الصفات الوراثية .

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 10/ 8

السلطات الإسرائيلية تغلق بيت الشرق


فى مثل هذا اليوم القوات الإسرائيلية تستولى على بيت الشرق الذى يعتبرالمقر غير الرئيسي للسلطة الفلسطينية فى شرق القدس وجاء هذا العمل كرد من اسرائيل على الهجوم الإنتحارى على مطعم والذى أسفر عن قتل 15 شخص. 


قيام دولة إسلامية في داغستان


في مثل هذا اليوم أعلنت جماعات إسلامية قيام دولة إسلامية في داغستان ودعت إلى الجهاد ضد الروس. 



صورت السفينة الفضائية الأميركية «أوربيتر ـ 1» الوجه الآخر للقمر


في مثل هذا اليوم، صورت السفينة الفضائية الأميركية «أوربيتر ـ 1» الوجه الآخر للقمر، فكان ذلك الحدث الأول من نوعه في تاريخ القمر والرحلات الفضائية



اتفاق فرنسا وليبيا على جلاء القوات الفرنسية عن منطقة الفزان


في مثل هذا اليوم، اتفقت فرنسا وليبيا على جلاء القوات الفرنسية عن منطقة الفزّان الليبية. 


حُظر الحزب الشيوعي في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية

في مثل هذا اليوم، حُظر الحزب الشيوعي في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، وقد ساعدت على ذلك حملات السيناتور ماك كارثي، عقب الإحباط الذي تسببت به هزيمة القوات الأميركية في كوري



توقيع معاهدة الصلح بين تركيا والحلفاء


في مثل هذا اليوم تم توقيع معاهدة الصلح بين تركيا والحلفاء، وعرفت هذه المعاهدة باسم المدينة الفرنسية التي عقدت فيها "سيفر"، وتقضي بتخلي تركيا عن ثمانية أعشار مساحة أراضيها فتصبح مساحتها الفعلية 600 ألف كم2. بعد ما كانت 3 ملايين كم2. إضافة إلى وضع المضائق تحت الإشراف الدولي، كما شهد هذا اليوم توقيع سلسلة من المعاهدات المتعلقة بمناطق النفوذ في بلدان حوض المتوسط. وقد تقاسمت كل من فرنسا وبريطانيا وإيطاليا بلاد الأناضو


هزيمة البحرية اليابانية للاسطول الروسي بمحاذاة الميناء


في مثل هذا اليوم، أنزلت البحرية اليابانية بالأسطول الروسي شر هزيمة بمحاذاة الميناء المعروف باسم بورث آرثر وكان هذا اليوم يوماً أسوداً في تاريخ البحرية الروسية. 



فاز لاعب دوايت ديفيس بأول دورة لكأس ديفيس


في مثل هذا اليوم فاز لاعب التنس الشهير دوايت ديفيس بأول دورة لكأس ديفيس والتي نظمت في نيوبورت في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية ـ والجدير بالذكر أن اللاعب نفسه أي دوايت ديفيس هو صاحب فكرة إنشاء دورات في التنس تحمل إسمه والتي أصبحت تملك شهرة واسعة في عالم التنس. 



ثورة عنيفة فى العاصمة الفرنسية باريس


في مثل هذا اليوم شهدت العاصمة الفرنسية باريس اضطرابات عنيفة بعد مهاجمة الثوار قصر التويلري فسقطت الملكية وانشئت كومونة باريس وهي الهيئة الثورية التي حكمت قرابة سنتين من الزمن قبل أن يُسقط الكونفونسيون هذه الكمونة .

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 11 /8

سلفا كير يؤدى اليمين القانونية لمنصب ‏النائب الأول للرئيس السوداني


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 من أغسطس 2005م= 6 من رجب 1426 هـ

تأدية "سلفا كير" اليمين القانونية لمنصب ‏النائب الأول للرئيس السوداني خلفا ‏لسلفه "جون جارانج"، ‏بعد يوم من وصوله للخرطوم ودعوته للهدوء وتأكيد التزامه باتفاق السلام، وسط إجراءات أمن مشددة بعد أسوأ أحداث شغب منذ عقود في ‏أعقاب ورود أنباء موت جارانج.


استقلال اوزبكستان


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 من أغسطس 1991م= 20 من صفر 1412 هـ

إعلان جمهورية أوزبكستان استقلالها عن الاتحاد السوفيتي بعد انهي


انعقاد مؤتمر القمة العربي الطارئ


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11 من أغسطس 1990م= 19 من المحرم 1411هـ

انعقاد مؤتمر القمة العربي الطارئ لإيجاد حل لمشكلة الغزو العراقي للكويت. 


تولى الملك حسين عرش الاردن


فى مثل هذا اليوم تولى الملك حسين بن طلال

ولد الملك الحسين بن طلال حفيد الملك عبد الله بن الحسين في عمّان عام 1935، وتلقى تعليمه الأولي في عمان ثم الإسكندرية ثم سافر إلى بريطانيا للالتحاق بكلية ساند هيرست العسكرية عام 1950.

الحسين ملكاً

وفي عام 1951 اغتيل جده الملك عبد الله في القدس وكان برفقته، فتولى الملك والده الملك طلال بن عبد الله، ولكنه أعفي من منصبه بناء على تقرير طبي يقرر عدم قدرته على إدارة المملكة، وأصدر مجلس الأمة قرارا بتولية الأمير حسين بن طلال ملكًا على الأردن مع تعيين مجلس وصاية على العرش إلى حين بلوغ الملك الجديد سن الرشد.

تزوج من الأميرة دنيا عبد الحميد وأنجب منها الأميرة عالية، ثم تزوج الأميرة منى غاردنرز وهي ابنة ضابط بريطاني كان يعمل في الأردن، وأنجب منها الأمير عبد الله الذي أصبح ملكا على الأردن عقب وفاة والده والأمير فيصل والأميرة عائشة والأميرة زين. ثم تزوج من الملكة علياء طوقان وأنجب منها الأمير علي والأميرة هيا. ثم تزوج من الملكة نور التي أنجبت له الأمير حمزة ولي العهد والأمير هاشم والأميرة راية والأميرة إيمان.

عمل الملك الأردني الشاب على تخليص الجيش من العناصر الأجنبية، فأبعد الجنرال البريطاني غلوب قائد الجيش الأردني عام 1955، وأعلن عام 1957 إنهاء الانتداب البريطاني على الأردن استنادا إلى معاهدة 1948. 


اغتيال الفريق بكر صدقي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11من أغسطس 1937م= 4 من جمادى الآخرة 1356هـ

اغتيال الفريق بكر صدقي رئيس أركان الجيش العراقي، وصاحب أول انقلاب عسكري في العراق


مولد الروائي الزنجي آليكس هيلي


ولد الروائي الزنجي آليكس هيلي، وهو المشهور بروايه «جذور» (Root's) التي تروي قصة واقعية وهي استرقاق عائلته بأسرها في أفريقيا، ثم انتقالها إلى الولايات المتحدة الأميركية. وقد صورت هذه الرواية في فيلم سينمائي نال الإعجاب.


أعلى ضغط ميكانيكي وانفجار لوحة الؤشر

في مثل هذا اليوم كادت التجربة التي كان يقوم بها المهندس الألماني رودولف ديزل أن تودي بحياته؛ حيث أنه وضع في آخر طراز من محركه أعلى ضغط ميكانيكي سجل حتى ذلك الحين. قبل أن تنفجر لوحة المؤشر، مخطئة رأس المهندس الشاب. 


فتح متحف اللوفر أبوابه للجمهور


في مثل هذا اليوم فتح متحف اللوفر أبوابه للجمهور. ويذكر أن متحف اللوفر المتواجد بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس هو أحد أعظم المتاحف في العالم. 


فتح مدينة أوترانت


فى مثل هذا اليوم 11من أغسطس 1480م= 4 من جمادى الآخرة 885هـ

نجح السلطان العثماني محمد الفاتح في فتح مدينة "أوترانت" الإيطالية، وكان في عزمه أن يتخذ من تلك المدينة قاعدة للزحف منها شمالاً؛ حتى يصل إلى روما، فيفتحها كما فتح القسطنطينية من قبل، لكن المنيّة عاجلته، فتوفي في 3 من مايو 1481م= 4 من ربيع الأول 886 هـ 


ميلاد الألماني فريدريك لودفيغ يان الذي يعتبرأبا رياضة الجمباز


في مثل هذا اليوم ولد المربي الألماني فريدريك لودفيغ يان، الذي يعتبر «أبا رياضة الجمباز» فقد سعى إلى تطبيق مقولة العقل السليم في الجسم السليم وحاول أن يجعل من هذه الرياضة رياضة تمارس في كل الأماكن


عزْل السلطان حسن بن محمد الناصر قلاوون


11 من أغسطس 1351م= 17 من جمادى الآخرة 752هـ

عزْل السلطان حسن بن محمد الناصر قلاوون، سلطان دولة المماليك في مصر، وصاحب المسجد المعروف باسمه في حي القلعة بالقاهرة، وتولّي أخيه الملك صلاح الدين ثامن أولاد الناصر قلاو


توقيع معاهدة فردان


في مثل هذا اليوم تم توقيع معاهدة فردان حيث اقتسم الإخوة الثلاثة لوتير، لويس الثاني وشارل الأقرع امبراطورية شارلمان، وكان الابنان الأصغران يعترفان للبكر لوتير بلقبيه أمبراطور وملك إيطاليا، والممتلكات الفرنجية في إيطاليا، فضلاً عن شريط أرضي ضيق يقع غرب نهر الراين، ونال لويس الألماني شرق الامبراطورية ـ حيث يتكلمون الألمانية ـ وكانت حصة شارل الأقرع حيث يتكلمون الفرنسية. وقد ترتب على نتائج معاهدة فردان هذه كل ما حصل من أحداث طوال ستة قرون فيما بعد.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 12 / 8



غرق الغواصة النووية كورسك في قاع بحر بارنش


في مثل هذا اليوم عاشت روسيا صدمة كبيرة إثر غرق الغواصة النووية كورسك في قاع بحر بارنش قبالة الساحل الشمالي لروسيا، وقد قتل بحارتها الـ118، بعد إخفاق كل محاولات الإنقا

قافلة إيرانية تصل العراق لزيارة الأماكن الدينية


في مثل هذا اليوم ولأول مرة منذ 18 عاماً قافلة إيرانية تصل العراق لزيارة الأماكن الدينية المقدسة


استقبال الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك ثلاثة من زعماء المعارضة السودانية


في مثل هذا اليوم استقبل الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك ثلاثة من زعماء المعارضة السودانية بينهم قائد الجيش الشعبي لتحرير السودان الكولونيل جون غرنغ ورئيس الوزراء السابق الصادق المهدي. 




رفض21 عضواً في جامعة الدول العربية ضم الكويت


في مثل هذا اليوم رفض21 عضواً في جامعة الدول العربية ضم الكويت إلى العراق ووافقوا على الحظر على العراق وعلى إرسال جيوش إلى السعودية. وثلاثة أعضاء (العراق، ليبيا، منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية) صوتوا ضد هذه القرارات، وتغيبت الجزائر واليمن، ولم يشترك الأردن في التصويت، وصدام حسين يدعو إلى الجهاد لتحرير مكة والأماكن المقدسة من الاحتلال الأجنبي، ويعلن أن حل الأزمة مرتبط بالانسحاب الاسرائيلي من فلسطين المحتلة، والانسحاب السوري من لبنان



اطلاق المرصد الأول الذي هو ضمن المراصد الفلكية


في مثل هذا اليوم أطلق المرصد الأول الذي هو ضمن المراصد الفلكية الذي يعرف بمشروع الطاقة العالية. وقد اكتشف ثقباً أسوداً بالقرب من برج العقرب كما اكتشف فقاعة غاز هائلة موجودة في مركز كوكبة الدجاجة. ويبلغ قطر هذه الفقاعة 1200 سنة ضوئية، وتحتوي الفقاعة من الغاز ما يكفي لتكوين 10,000 نجم مثل شمسنا. كما رفع هذا المرصد عدد المصادر المكتشفة والتي تشع أشعة سينية من 350 إلى 1500 مصدر. 



اكتشاف ثقباً أسوداً بالقرب من برج العقرب


فى مثل هذا اليوم أطلق المرصد الأول الذي هو ضمن المراصد الفلكية الذي يعرف بمشروع الطاقة العالية. وقد اكتشف ثقباً أسوداً بالقرب من برج العقرب كما اكتشف فقاعة غاز هائلة موجودة في مركز كوكبة الدجاجة. ويبلغ قطر هذه الفقاعة 1200 سنة ضوئية، وتحتوي الفقاعة من الغاز ما يكفي لتكوين 10,000 نجم مثل شمسنا. كما رفع هذا المرصد عدد المصادر المكتشفة والتي تشع أشعة سينية من 350 إلى 1500 مصدر. 


وفاة الفيسيولوجي السويسري ولتر رودولف هس


في مثل هذا اليوم، توفي الفيسيولوجي السويسري ولتر رودولف هس، الذي شاطر الطبيب البرتغالي انطونيو ايفاس مونيز، جائزة نوبل للطب لسنة 1949 لاكتشافه التنظيم الوظيفي للدماغ المتوسط كمنسق لنشاطات الأعضاء الداخلية


هروب تشارلى ولسن احد لصوص انجلترا


فى مثل هذا اليوم تمكن تشارلي ولسن، أحد اللصوص الذين سلبوا الأموال المنقولة في القطار الحديدي في إنكلترا من الهرب من السجن


تسليم أول باندا عملاق في حديقة الحيوان في مكسيكو


في مثل هذا اليوم سُلمت بأمان في حديقة الحيوان في مكسيكو، أول باندا عملاق وهو حيوان ثديي ضخم من حيوانات التيبت شبيه بالدب. وكان أول باندا يولد في الأسر



إطلاق أول قمر صناعي خاص بنظام الاتصالات


في مثل هذا اليوم تم إطلاق أول قمر صناعي خاص بنظام الاتصالات بإسم «إكو ـ 1»، وكان هذا القمر عبارة عن بالون ضخم قطره (100) قدم مصنوع من غشاء رقيق من البلاستيك المطلي بطبقة رقيقة من الألمنيوم التي تعكس الأمواج اللاسلكية التي تبثها محطات الإرسال الأر


الشيخ علي عبد الرازق للمحاكمة بسبب آرائه


12 من أغسطس 1925م= 22 من المحرم 1344هـ

تقديم الشيخ علي عبد الرازق للمحاكمة بسبب آرائه في كتاب الإسلام وأصول الحكم. 



وفاة البابا اينوسان الحادي عشر عن 78 عاماً


في مثل هذا اليوم توفي البابا اينوسان الحادي عشر عن 78 عاماً. كان معارضاً عنيداً لادعاءات الكنيسة الإنغليكانية التي يدعمها الملك لويس الرابع عشر، وقد أظهر عداء أيضاً لملك إنكلترا جيمس الثاني. دعم المسيحيين في حربهم ضد الأتراك العثمانيين، واهتم كثيراً بالاصلاح الإداري في الكنيسة



عرض توماس اديسون أحدث اختراعاته الفراموفون


في مثل هذا اليوم عرض توماس اديسون، معجزة التقنية الجديدة، أحدث اختراعاته الفراموفون (الحاكي) أمام حشد من الناس تجمع أمام «مصنع الاختراع» في منلوبارك بنيو جرسي ليصغوا إلى تسجيل للصوت البشري على أسطوانة... وقد أخذتهم الدهشة لما أصغوا إلى ما سجله أديسون وأسمعهم إياه. 



وفاة الشاعر والرسام المتصوف الإنكليزي وليام بلايك


فى مثل هذا اليوم توفي الشاعر والرسام المتصوف الإنكليزي وليام بلايك الذي غلبت الرمزية على آثاره وبخاصة المتأخر منها، من أشهر أعماله الشعرية «أغاني البراءة» أما أهم آثاره الفنية رسومه المائية لملحمة دانتي الشهيرة «الكوميديا الألهية» وإلى جانب الشعر والرسم كان بلايك يتمتع بعدة مواهب فنية. 


معركة المنصورة


فى مثل هذا اليوم 12من أغسطس 1248م= 20 من ربيع الآخر 646هـ غادرة الملك "لويس التاسع" فرنسا على رأس الحملة التي عُرفت في التاريخ بالحملة الصليبية السابعة، متجهًا إلى مصر، وقد لقيت الحملة هزيمة كبيرة في معركة المنصورة. 



معركة اليرموك


فى مثل هذا اليوم 12 من أغسطس 636م= 5 من رجب 15 هـ

نشوب معركة اليرموك بين المسلمين بقيادة "خالد بن الوليد" وجموع الروم في وادي اليرموك. وقد كانت معركة هائلة انتصر فيها المسلمون، وكان من آثار هذا النصر أن استقرت حركة الفتوح الإسلامية في بلاد الشام. 



معركة عمورية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 12 من أغسطس 838م= 17 من رمضان 223هـ

تحقيق المسلمين النصر على الدولة البيزنطية في معركة عمورية بقيادة الخليفة المعتصم العباسي، الذي هبّ لنجدة إخوانه المسلمين حين استغاثوا به، فحرك جيشًا كبيرًا لتأديب الدولة البيزنطية… 


وفاة الفيلسوف اليوناني ديوجين ديوجينس


في مثل هذا اليوم توفي الفيلسوف اليوناني ديوجين ديوجينس الذي عاصر الإسكندر المقدوني، يعتبر أبرز ممثلي المدرسة الكلبية الأوائل، دعا إلى التقشف، وهزىء بالعادات المتوارثة وهاجم المؤسسات القائمة بما فيها الأسرة، وعاش مع الشحاذين المتشردين، وفي بعض الأقوال أنه عاش في برميل، وأنه شوهد مرة في إحدى أسواق أثينا حاملاً قنديلاً (فانوساً) في وضح النهار. فلما سئل عن السبب أجاب: «إني أبحث عن إنسان فاضل».

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 13 / 8

افتتاح دورة الألعاب الأولمبية اثينا 2004


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13 من أغسطس 2004م= 27 من جمادى الآخرة 1425هـ

افتتحت دورة الألعاب الأولمبية "أثينا 2004م"، في ثاني استضافة يونانية للأولمبياد بعد أول انطلاق لها عام 1896م، وتقام الدورات الأولمبية مرة كل 4 سنوات وتعد أضخم الفعاليات الرياضية في العالم. 


توقيع معاهدة سلام بين الثوار الألبان مع حكومة مقدونيا


فى مثل هذا اليوم وقع الثوار الألبانيون معاهدة سلام مع حكومة مقدونيا تهدف الى إنهاء القتال الذى استمر لسبعه أشهر ووافق الثوار على تسليم أسلحتهم إلى قوات حلف شمال الأطلسي بينما صوت البرلمان المقدونى على منح تغيرات دستورية تمنح للالبان العرقيين حقوقا أكبر 


وفاة أمينة السعيد الكاتبة المصرية


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13 من أغسطس 1995م= 16 من ربيع الأول 1416هـ

وفاة أمينة السعيد الكاتبة المصرية المعروفة، تولت عددا من الوظائف، منها رئاسة تحرير مجلة "حواء" و"المصور" ورئاسة مجلس إدارة دار الهلال عام (1396هـ= 1976م)، وأصبحت عضوة في مجلس الشورى، وانتخبت أكثر من مرة عضوة بمجلس نقابة الصحفيين، ثم وكيلة للنقابة والسكرتيرة العامة للاتحاد النسائي


بريطانيا تمنح حق اللجوء السياسي للشيخ راشد الغنوشي


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13من أغسطس 1993م= 24 من صفر 1414 هـ

بريطانيا تمنح حق اللجوء السياسي للشيخ راشد الغنوشي زعيم حركة النهضة الإسلامية المحظورة في تونس مما يسبب أزمة بين البلدي




تعيين بوريس بيكر في منصب الأمين العام للبيت الأبيض


في مثل هذا اليوم تم تعيين بوريس بيكر في منصب الأمين العام للبيت الأبيض الأميركي بدلاً من سكيتر.



برأة الفريق المتقاعد سعد الدين الشاذلى


في مثل هذا اليوم برأ القضاء المصري ساحة الفريق المتقاعد سعد الدين الشاذلي المتهم بنشر معلومات سرية عن حرب أكتوبر 1973 دون إذن رسمي من الجهات المختصة. 


حرارة البقر


فى مثل هذا اليوم تم اكتشاف نظام جديد للتدفئة وهو في المتناول: الحرارة الحيوانية, 1985 بواسطة إتحاد غرب ألمانيا لمنتجي الكهرباء. والواقع أن بإمكان عشر بقرات أن تدفىء شقة مساحتها 150 متراً مربعاً بفضل الحرارة المنبعثة من أجسامها. وتوفر بذلك 3300 لتر من ا لوقود في السنة. 


تونس تصدر قوانين الاسرة


فى مثل هذا اليوم اصدرت تونس قوانين الاسرة التى تفصل فيها بين الاحوال الشخصية والشريعة الاسلامية وتحرم الزواج من اكثر من امرأة واحدة . 


وفاة الكاتب الإنكليزي هربرت جورج ويلز


في مثل هذا اليوم، توفي الكاتب الإنكليزي هربرت جورج ويلز، الذي يأتي في طليعة الكتاب والمؤلفين الذين أثروا من إنتاج قلمهم. فقد حصّل ويلز على ثروة مالية من جراء الكتابة قدرها مليون دولار أميركي، مع أنه ترعرع وسط الفقر والبؤس. 


مولد الزعيم الكوبي فيدل كاست


في مثل هذا اليوم، ولد الزعيم الكوبي فيدل كاسترو، أحد أهم وأشهر حلفاء السوفيات فيما مضى، وآخر زعيم شيوعي رئيساً لبلاده بعد انهيار الشيوعية في باقي بلاد العالم

استيلاء البريطانيون على مستعمرة رأس الرجاء الصالح


في مثل هذا اليوم استولى البريطانيون على مستعمرة رأس الرجاء الصالح في أقصى جنوب أفريقيا من الهولنديين. 



الدولة العثمانية تعلن الحرب على روسيا


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13 من أغسطس 1787م= 27 من شوال 1201 هـ

اعلنت الدولة العثمانية الحرب على روسيا بسبب جزيرة القرم، التي أعلن العثمانيون تبعيتها لروسيا عام 1784م، بعد تبعيتها للدولة العثمانية حوالي 296 عاما. 


وفاة المعز بن باديس


فى مثل هذا اليوم 13 من أغسطس 1026م= 4 من شعبان 454هـ

توفى المعز بن باديس، السلطان الرابع في سلسلة سلاطين دولة بني زيري بالمغرب، اشتهر برجاحة العقل وحسن السياسة، وفي عهده ألغي المذهب الشيعي، وخلع طاعة الفاطميين، ودعا للعباسيين، وقد دام حكمه 47 سنة. 


مولد الرائد في حقل التلفزيون، جون لوغي بارد


في مثل هذا اليوم، ولد الرائد في حقل التلفزيون، جون لوغي بارد، المهندس الكهربائي الاسكتلندي

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 14 / 8

اتفاق سلام شامل وافق عليه المقاتلون الألبان


في مثل هذا اليوم وقع المقدونيون والألبان في سكوبيه اتفاق سلام شامل، وافق عليه المقاتلون الألبان، ويمنح الاتفاق المزيد من الحقوق للأقلية الألبانية مقابل الحفاظ على دول مقدونية مركزية وينص على إصدار عفو عن عناصر جيش التحرير الوطني لألبان مقدونيا، وتشريع اللغة الألبانية، وإصلاح الشرطة وإدخال تعديلات على الدست



وفاة الشيخ صلاح عبد الصبور


فى مثل هذا اليوم توفى الشيخ صلاح عبد الصبور ولد رائد الشعر الحديث فى مصر " صلاح عبد الصبور " فى الزقازيق وتخرج فى كلية دار العلوم ، له اشعار من اشهرها " احلام الفارس القديم " والناس فى بلادى وله مسرحيات شعرية منها " ليلى والمجنون " 


اعلان بيونغ يونغ عاصمة كوريا الشمالية


في مثل هذا اليوم أعلنت بيونغ يونغ عاصمة (كوريا الشمالية) عن رفضها التفاوض مع سول عاصمة (كوريا الجنوبية) لتوقيع معاهدة سلام بديلة لاتفاقية الهدنة



وقف تصدير القطن للاتحاد السوفيتي


في مثل هذا اليوم يوم 14 أغسطس 1977، وفي لقاء السادات بالمبعوثين المصريين القادمين من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وكندا، أعلن أن مصر قد قرَّرت حظر تصدير القطن إلى الاتحاد السوفيتي، رداً على قراره حظر توريد السلاح وقطع الغيار لمصر، وقال السادات، إن هذا معناه أن تصبح الأسلحة الموجودة لدينا "خُردة". وأن مصر ترفض أن يكون هناك مكان ممتاز لأية دولة أجنبية، سواء كانت من الدول الصغرى أو الكبرى .

وفاه راندولف هيرست، ملك الصحافة الصفراء الأميركية


في مثل هذا اليوم، توفي راندولف هيرست، ملك الصحافة الصفراء الأميركية، الذي

أوصى لأورسون ويلز بفيلم «المواطن كاين».

قلعة هيرست (HEARST CASTLE) , الذى أنشأها زعيم الصحف ويليام راندولف هيرست (William Randolph Hearst) . 



وفاة المسرحي الألماني برتولد بريخت


في مثل هذا اليوم توفي المسرحي الألماني برتولد بريخت الذي هرب من ألمانيا عند اعتلاء هتلر السلطة وعاش في المنفى كونه ماركسياً حتى عام 1984 م. 


قيام اللواء سامي الحناوي بانقلاب أطاح بالرئيس السوري


في مثل هذا اليوم عام 1949 قام اللواء سامي الحناوي بانقلاب أطاح بالرئيس السوري حسني الزعيم وأمر بإعدامه مع مساعديه وأعاد الرئيس السابق شكري القوتلي لرئاسة البلاد من جديد



اعلان محمد علي جناح قيام دولة جديدة باسم باكستان


في مثل هذا اليوم أعلن القائد المسلم محمد علي جناح قيام دولة جديدة باسم باكستان. بعد قيامه بتوحيد جماهير المسلمين في شبه القارة الهندية . 



توقيع ميثاق الاطلنطى للتحالف الانجلو امريكى


فى مثل هذا اليوم تم توقيع ميثاق الاطلنطى للتحالف الانجلو امريكى بموجبة دخلت الولايات المتحدة الحرب الى جانب المانيا النازية وايطاليا الفاشية واليابان ومازالت هذه العلاقة الشديدة الخصوصية بين البلدين مستمرة حتى الان وقد تم توسيعها فيما بعد لتصبح اساس منظمة حلف الاطلنطى 


صدور الإعلان الرسمي لميثاق الأطلسى


في مثل هذا اليوم ونتيجة لسلسلة من الاجتماعات صدر الإعلان الرسمي لميثاق الأطلسي المعقود بين الولايات المتحدة الأميركية ممثلة بالرئيس فرنكلين روزفلت وبريطانيا ممثلة برئيس وزرائها ونستون تشرتشل. 



تصميم اول خريطة الأحوال الجوية


فى مثل هذا اليوم صممت أول خريطة للأحوال الجوية بواسطة عالم الفلك الانجليزي هالي أدموند الذي اسهم إسهاماً بارزاً في دراسة القمر والزهرة وحركة النجوم. والذي وضع جدولاً بنجوم نصف الكرة السماوية الجنوبي. وكان أيضاً أول من تنبأ بعودة المُذنبات. وإليه يُنسب ”مُذَنّب هالي”. وهو الذي صاغ أول تفسير للرياح المنتظمة ورياح الموسون التي تهب في جنوب شرق آسيا والرياح التي تنطلق من الضغوط المرتفعة إلى الضغوط المنخفضة في نصف الكرة الجنوبي الغربي أو الجنوبي. تنسب خرائط قياس الضغط الجوي الأولى إلى العالم الفلكي الفرنسي آدم هييوليت ماريه ـ دافي Davy. 



ميلاد مصطفى كامل

فى مثل هذا اليوم ولد مصطفى كامل باعت اليقظة القومية فى مصر ، ولعبت علاقتة مع الخديو عباس حلمى الثانى دورا مهما فى تعليمة وتثقيفة وتأهيلة سياسيا وتقديمة لللناس وقد استفاد من حادثة دانشواى فى طرد المندوب السامى البريطانى لورد كرومر الذى ظل يحكم مصر ربع قرن ، وتوفى بالسل فى 11 فبراير 1908 وتعتبر جنازتة اول جنازة شعبية ضخمة فى تاريخ مصر المعاصر . 


مولد العالم الفيزيائي والكيميائي الدانماركي هانس كريستان


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1777 ولد العالم الفيزيائي والكيميائي الدانماركي هانس كريستان أورستد منتج أول معدن من الألمنيوم ومكتشف المغنطيسية الكهربائية. 


رحيل الفيلسوف الألمانى يوهان هربارت


في مثل هذا اليوم رحل الفيلسوف الألماني يوهان هربارت الذي كان يرى أن الفلسفة هي تحليل التجربة وتطورها، أما المنطق فهو توضيح المفاهيم والتفكير، وقد أسهم بأفكاره هذه في إثراء حقل فلسفة العقل.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 15 / 8

استشهاد الدكتور عبد العزيز الرنتيسى قائد حماس في قطاع غزة،

فى مثل هذا اليوم استشهد الدكتور عبد العزيز الرنتيسي قائد حماس في قطاع غزة، واثنان من مرافقيه هما: أكرم نصار ( أبو مصعب نصار) المرافق الشخصي للدكتور الرنتيسي ، ومحمود أبو ناموس من مرافقيه، واصيب أكثر من خمسة مواطنين، عرف منهم رجب البلبيسي، محمد محمود الدعاليس، وعلي سعيد أبو عويني. أفاد الدكتور معاوية حسنين مدير عام الإسعاف والطوارئ في وزارة الصحة الفلسطينية أن نجل الدكتور عبد العزيز الرنتيسي بخير ولم يصب بأذى، وأن الشهيد الثالث مجهول الهوية.

جاء ذلك في الوقت الذي كان الفلسطينيون يحيون فيه (يوم الأسير).

وفي واشنطن اعلن مسؤول في وزارة الخارجية الاميركية في تصريح لشبكة التلفزيون الاميركية (سي ان ان) ان الولايات المتحدة لم تبلغ بعزم اسرائيل على اغتيال القيادي في حركة حماس عبد العزيز الرنتيسي ولم تعط اي ضوء اخضر لاسرائيل للقيام بهذه العملية.

وذكرت مصادر فلسطينية أن قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي قصفت سيارة الدكتور الرنتيسي، في شارع اللبابيدي المتفرع من شارع الجلاء مقابل مقر للأمن الوقائي حيث هز انفجار ضخم قلب مدينة غزة، في الوقت الذي قطع فيه التيار الكهربائي عن المدينة.

وذكرت مصادر فلسطينية أن مروحيات إسرائيلية قصفت ( السبت) سيارة مدنية من نوع (سوبارو) في شارع اللبابيدي في حي النصر شمال مدينة غزة، كان يستقلها الدكتورالرنتيسي.

وهرعت طواقم طبية وسيارات الدفاع المدني وقوات كبيرة من الشرطة إلى مكان الحادث.

وذكر مراسل (الوطن) في قطاع غزة أن الدكتور الرنتيسي وصل بحالة حرجة للغاية وشوهد مضرجاً بدمائه، بينما توالى وصول جثث أشلاء الشهداء،وتدفق عشرات الآلاف من المواطنين الى مستشفى الشفاء في مدينة غزة، وهي تهتف باسم الرنتيسي.

هذا وقد عمت مظاهر الحزن والغضب مختلف أنحاء قطاع غزة، حيث خرج عشرات الآلاف من المواطنين إلى الشوارع في مختلف المدن والقرى والمخيمات الفلسطينية تعبيراً عن مظاهر السخط والغضب على اغتيال الدكتور عبد العزيز الرنتيسي قائد حماس في قطاع غزة.

في قطاع غزة احتشد آلاف المواطنين في قلب مستشفى الشفاء، والشوارع المحيطة في أعقاب إعلان نبأ استشهاد الدكتور الرنتيسي ومرافقيه.

واندلعت المسيرات الغاضبة في مدن غزة وخان يونس ورفح، ومخيمي جباليا والشاطئ، بينما اندلعت اشتباكات مسلحة بين جنود الاحتلال والمقاومين الفلسطينيين في رفح ومناطق التماس.


هجمات قوات المظليين على مواقع المجاهدين المسلمين فى داغستان


في مثل هذا اليوم هاجمت الطائرات وقوات المظليين الروس مواقع المجاهدين المسلمين في داغستان في ما أعلنت جمهورية الشيشان المجاورة حالة الطوارىء رداً على ما اسمته استفزازات موسكو. 


صدورعن مجلس الأمن الدولي القرار رقم 706


في مثل هذا اليوم، صدر عن مجلس الأمن الدولي القرار رقم 706 بـ 13 صوتاً، ومعارضة صوت واحد، وغياب صوت: الذي يسمح للعراق ببيع كمية من النفط بقيمة 1,6 مليار دولار خلال مدة 6 أشهر ليتسنى له شراء أغذية وأدوية ودفع 30% من هذه المبالغ كتعويضات حرب . 

مؤتمر القاهرة 1990


فى مثل هذا اليوم عقد مؤتمر القاهرة- 1990

عقد في 15 أغسطس/آب 1990 في القاهرة على إثر الغزو العراقي للكويت، وتغيب عن المؤتمر تونس التي كانت تدعو إلى تأجيلها. ولم يحضر القمة قادة الدول الخليجية إلا أمير البحرين، ومثل الكويت ولي عهدها سعد العبد الله الصباح. لم يصدر عن المؤتمر بيان ختامي، أما أهم القرارت التي اتخذها المؤتمر فهي:

- إدانة العدوان العراقي على دولة الكويت، وعدم الاعتراف بقرار العراق ضم الكويت إليه. ومطالبة العراق بسحب قواته فورا إلى مواقعها الطبيعية.

- بناءا على طلب من الرياض، تقرر إرسال قوة عربية مشتركة إلى الخليج.


مقتل 150 شخصاً خلال الصدامات العنيفة فى جوهانسبرج


في مثل هذا اليوم قتل 150 شخصاً خلال المصدامات العنيفة التي جرت في المناطق الخارجية من مدينة جوهانسبورج في جنوب أفريقيا. 


هوتشى مينة يصبح رئيسا لفيتنام


فى مثل هذا اليوم اصبح هوتشى مينة رئيسا لفيتنام التى استقلت بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ، لكن فرنسا عادت لاحتلالها مرة ثانية ونشبت حرب تحرير وطنية انتهت عام 1954 بهزيمة فرنسا وتقسيم فيتنام الى شمالية وجنوبية ، ثم نشبت الحرب من عام 1964 بين المقاومة الفيتنامية والقوات الامريكية فى فيتنام الجنوبية انتهت بهزيمة امريكا عام 1974 وتوحيد فيتنام تحت قيادة هوتشى . 


توقيع معاهدة سلام بين إيران والعراق


في مثل هذا اليوم قبل العراق توقيع معاهدة سلام مع إيران وفقاً لشروط هذه الأخيرة، وتقسيم شط العرب الذي كان قد تسبب في حرب بين البلدين دامت ثماني سنوات. 



وفاه العالم الكيميائى والفيزيائى بوردن بولنوود


في مثل هذا اليوم، توفي في روتردام بوردن بولنوود، العالم الكيميائي والفيزيائي الأميركي. كان خبيراً في تقنية المختبرات والأجهزة المخبرية فأشرف مباشرة على بناء مختبر سلون للفيزياء، ومختبر سترلنغ للكيمياء في جامعة بيل نفسها باذلاً الكثير من الجهد في التخطيط ومراقبة التنفيذ. وله عدد من الاكتشافات الهامة في حقل العناصر ذات النشاط الإشعاعي، كانت نتيجة البحوث القيمة التي أجراها في هذا المجال، نذكر منها الأيونيوم


افتتحت قناة بنما للملاحة البحرية


في مثل هذا اليوم افتتحت قناة بنما للملاحة البحرية، ويعتبر إنشاؤها أحد أعظم المنجزات الهندسية في العالم بلا تنازع، وقد كان وجودها، وبالتالي نجاحها، في السلم والحرب على السواء، سبباً في إحلال كل الذين اسهموا في تصميمها، والتخطيط لإنشائها. وقاموا بمهام إدارتها في مختلف النواحي، وبخاصة الإدارية المدنية والصحية، أعلى مراتب التكريم، ويبلغ طول هذه القناة التي تصل المحيط الأطلسي بالمحيط الهادي 82 كم (52 ميلاً 



صدور فرمان تأسيس المتحف المصري للاثار


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1835 صدر فرمان تأسيس المتحف المصرى للاثار فى عهد محمد على باشا 



مولد نابليون بونابرت


في مثل هذا اليوم ولد أحد أعظم القادة العسكريين في جميع العصور، نابليون بونابرت ولد فى جزيرة كورسيكا وقد اصبح امبراطور لفؤنسا عام 1795 حتى عام 1814 ثم خرج من السلطة وحبسة البريطانيون فى جزيرة " ألبا ": بالبحر المتوسط لكنة فر وعاد وحكم فرنسا 100 يوم انتهت بهزيمتة امام الانجليز فى ووترلو وتم نفية وحبسة فى جزيرة " سانت هيلانة " بجنوب الاطلنطى حتى مات 1827 . 


يلاد الشاعر والروائى الإنجليزى السير وولتر سكوت


في مثل هذا اليوم ولد الشاعر والروائي الإنجليزي السير وولتر سكوت والذي يعتبرمخترع الرواية التاريخية وأحد أكثر الروائيين شعبية في جميع العصور، من أهم أعماله «الطلسم». 



وفاة الفقيه والمفكر والطبيب المسلم على بن أحمد بن حزم


في مثل هذا اليوم توفي الفقيه والمفكر والطبيب المسلم علي بن أحمد بن حزم عالم الأندلس في عصره، وأحد أئمة الإسلام، وهو صاحب المذهب الظاهري الذي انتشر في الأندلس انتشاراً واسعاً

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 16 / 8

بوتين رئيسا لوزراء روسيا


في مثل هذا اليوم وافق مجلس النواب الروسى على تعيين فلاديمير بوتين رئيسا للوزراء وحصل على 233 صوتا ومعارضة 84 وامتناع 17 عن التصويت .


تسليم باكستان محمد صديق عودة للسلطات الكينية


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1998 سلمت باكستان محمد صديق عودة للسلطات الكينية بعد اعترافه بتفجير سفارة أمريكا في نبروبي. 



محاولة انقلاب ضد المللك الحسن الثانى ملك المغرب


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1972 شهدت المملكة المغربية محاولة انقلاب فاشلة ضد الملك الحسن الثاني ـ ملك المغرب ـ انتهت بانتحار القائم بها الجنرال أوفقير ،قام الجنرال أو فقير بمحاولة انقلاب فاشلة، وتم قذف الطائرة الملكية بوابل من الرصاص فوق مدينة تطوان . فى المساء اتصل أوفقير بابنته مليكه وكان يبدو من صوته انه يعلم بقرب تصفيته كمدبر للانقلاب أو محرض عليه على الرغم من فشل عدة محاولات لاغتياله بعد انقلاب الصخيرات وتباعد الشقة بينه وبين الملك الحسن الثانى، تمت تصفية الجنرال أو فقير بخمس رصاصات، واحدة فى كبده، والثانية فى رئتيه، والثالثة فى بطنه، والرابعة فى ظهره، ثم جاءت رصاصة الرحمة فى عنقه لترسل الرجل الثانى والقوى إلى العالم الآخر


تسمية دولة البحرين


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1971 وبعد يومين من إعلان استقلال دولة البحرين وبعد إلغائها للمعاهدات التي كانت تربطها ببريطانيا صدر القرار القاضي بتسمية الإمارة (دولة البحرين) وسمي حاكمها أميراً، وأصبح مجلس الدولة الذي أنشىء سنة 1971 مجلساً وزارياً. 



انضمام الجزائر لجامعة الدول العربية


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1962 أصبحت الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية عضواً دائماً في جامعة الدول العربية، ويذكر أن الجزائر كانت قد نالت استقلالها السياسي قبل أكثر من شهر من هذا التاريخ بعد حقبة استعمارية دامت أكثر من 130 سنة. 



نيل جمهورية قبرص استقلالها


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1960 نالت جمهورية قبرص استقلالها بعدما قام السكان اليونانيون الذين يمثلون 80 بالمئة من مجموع سكان الجزيرة بقيادة الأسقف أرشبيشوب مكاريوس رئيس الكنيسة الأورثوذكسية اليونانية بأعمال شغب شبيهة بحرب العصابات بداية من سنة 1955 ضد الحكم البريطاني ولقاء الاستقلال هذا تعهد القبارصة بعدم الاشتراك في أى اتحاد سياسي أو اقتصادي مع أى دولة أخرى


وفاة الصحفى محمد ابو الفتح


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1958 توفى الصحفى محمد ابو الفتح .. وهو من مواليد 22 أغسطس 1892-القاهرة صاحب ومؤسس جريدة "المصرى" لسان حال الوفد الحالى ،أول نقيب لنقابة الصحفيين التى اسسها عام 1941 ، انتخب عضوا بمجلسى النواب والشيوخ فى فترة الاربعينيات وقد صودرت امواله وحوكم امام محكمة ثورة 23 يوليو والغى ترخيص جريدة المصرى.



فرار شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوى إلى بغداد


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1953 فرّ شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي إلى بغداد، ومنها إلى روما بعد انقلاب قاده رئيس الحكومة محمد مصدق وبعد ثلاثة أيام قام ضباط مقربون من الشاه بانقلاب أعاد الشاه وأجبر مصدق على الاختباء




وفاة الروائية الأميركية مرغريت ميتشل


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1949 رحلت الروائية الأميركية مرغريت ميتشل التي اشتهرت بأثرها الأوحد «ذهب مع الريح»، وقد صورت فيه الحرب الأهلية الأميركية وفترة إعادة التعمير التي عقبتها، من وجهة نظر جنوبية، وقد بلغ عدد النسخ التي بيعت من هذه الرواية قبل وفاة المؤلفة ثمانية ملايين نسخة 



مولد حسن كامل الصباح أديسون الشرق


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1894 ولد اللبناني "حسن كامل الصباح"الذي قدم للبشرية حوالي 176 اختراعاً رغم عمره القصير 41 عامًا، بالإضافة إلى العديد من النظريات الرياضية في مجال الهندسة الكهربائية حتى أطلقت عليه الصحف الأمريكية "أديسون الشرق"، وكان العربي الوحيد الذي منحه معهد المهندسين الكهربائيين الأمريكيين لقب فتى العلم الكهربائي.

ولد الصبّاح في 16 أغسطس عام 1894 في بلدة النبطية بجنوب لبنان، ونشأ في بيت علم وفكر، فتوجهت اهتماماته نحو الاطلاع والثقافة والتعرف على ما في الطبيعة من قوى، وشجعه على ذلك خاله الشيخ أحمد رضا الذي كان شغوفًا بالبحث والتعرف على الحقائق الطبيعية والاجتماعية والروحية.

وقد ظهرت علامات الذكاء والنبوغ على "حسن كامل الصباح" وهو في السابعة من عمره عندما ألحقه والده بالمدرسة الابتدائية فنال إعجاب معلميه، ثم التحق بالمدرسة السلطانية في بيروت سنة 1908 فظهر نبوغه في الرياضيات والطبيعيات، وفى نهاية السنة الأولى له فيها أدرك الصباح عدم صلاحية الكتب الدراسية المقررة عليه مع طموحاته العلمية؛ فبدأ في دراسة اللغة الفرنسية للاطلاع على العلوم التي لم يكن يجدها في الكتب العربية آنذاك.

ثم التحق الصبّاح بالجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت، وأتقن اللغة الإنجليزية في مدة قصيرة، واستطاع حل مسائل رياضية وفيزيائية معقدة ببراعة وهو في السنة الجامعية الأولى، وشهد له أساتذته بقدراته، وتردد اسمه بين طلاب الجامعات اللبنانية، ووصفه الدكتور فؤاد صروف - أحد أساتذته - في مجلة المقتطف بأنه شيطان من شياطين الرياضيات.

والتحق الصباح بقسم الهندسة في الجامعة الأمريكية، وأبدى اهتمامًا خاصًّا نحو الهندسة الكهربائية ونتيجة لما ظهر عليه من نبوغ في استيعاب نظرياتها وتطبيقاتها تبرع له أحد الأساتذة الأمريكيين البارزين بتسديد أقساط المصروفات الجامعية تقديراً منه لهذا التفوق حين عرف أن ظروف أسرة الصباح المادية لا تسمح له بمواصلة الدراسة الجامعية.

وعندما بلغ سن تأدية الخدمة العسكرية اضطر "حسن كامل الصباح" إلى التوقف عن الدراسة عام 1916 والتحق بسرية التلغراف اللاسلكي وفى عام 1918 توجه إلى العاصمة السورية دمشق؛ حيث عمل مدرساً للرياضيات بالإضافة إلى متابعته دراسة الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكا والرياضيات، كما وجه اهتمامًا للاطلاع على نظريات العلماء في مجال الذرة والنسبية، وكان من القلائل الذين استوعبوا هذه النظرية الشديدة التعقيد، وكتب حولها المقالات فشرح موضوع الزمان النسبي والمكان النسبي والأبعاد الزمانية والمكانية والكتلة والطاقة وقال عنه العالم إستون فيما بعد: كان الوحيد الذي تجرأ على مناقشة أراء أينشتاين الرياضية وانتقادها والتحدث عن النسبية كأينشتاين نفسه.

وفى 1921 غادر دمشق وعاد إلى الجامعة الأمريكية مرة أخرى؛ لتدريس الرياضيات، وكان حريصاً على شراء المؤلفات الألمانية الحديثة في هذا المجال، ولكن في الوقت نفسه كان الصباح تواقاً إلى التخصص في مجال الهندسة الكهربائية.

وفى عام 1927 توجه "حسن كامل الصباح" إلى أمريكا، والتحق بمدرسة الهندسة الكبرى المسماة مؤسسة ماسانشوستش الفنية، لكنه لم يتواءم مع التعليم الميكانيكي في هذه المؤسسة، كما عجز عن دفع رسومها فتركها بعد عام، وانتقل إلى جامعة إلينوي ولمع نبوغ الصباح قبل نهاية العام الدراسي الأول في هذه الجامعة، فقدم أستاذ الفلسفة الطبيعية بها اقتراحًا للعميد بمنح الصباح شهادة معلم علوم (M.A) إلا أن العميد لم يوافق على الاقتراح؛ حيث كان يجب على الطالب أن يقضي عامين على الأقل في الجامعة قبل منحه أي شهادة.

وفكر الصباح في بدء حياته العملية؛ فالتحق بشركة الكهرباء العامة في ولاية نيويورك، وكانت تعتبر أعظم شركات الكهرباء في العالم، وفيها ظهرت عبقريته وتفوقه على المئات من المهندسين العاملين بالشركة، ولم تمضِ سنة واحدة على عمله بها حتى بدأت سلسلة اختراعاته التي نالت إعجاب رؤسائه؛ فخصصوا له مختبراً ومكتبًا وعينوا عددًا من المهندسين الذين يعملون تحت إدارته.

ووضع الصباح نظريات وأصولا جديدة لهندسة الكهرباء؛ فشهد له العلماء بالعبقرية ومن بينهم العالم الفرنسي الشهير موريس لوبلان، وبعث إليه الرئيس الأمريكي آنذاك بخطاب يؤكد فيه إعجابه بنبوغه واختراعاته، وأرسلت إليه شركات الكهرباء الكبرى شهادات تعترف بصحة اختراعاته، ومنها شركة وستنجهاوس في شيكاغو وثلاث شركات ألمانية أخرى.

وفى عام 1932 منحه مجمع مؤسسة الكهرباء الأمريكي لقب "فتى مؤسسة مهندسي الكهرباء الأمريكية"، وهو لقب علمي لا يُعطى إلا إلى من اخترع وابتكر في الكهرباء، ولم ينل هذا اللقب إلا عشرة مهندسين في الشركة.

"فتى العلم الكهربائي"

وفي مطلع عام 1933 تمت ترقيته في الشركة، ومنح لقب "فتى العلم الكهربائي" وذلك بعد انتخابه من جمعية المهندسين الكهربائيين الأمريكيين في نيويورك. واستطاع الصباح اكتشاف طرائق الانشطار والدمج النووي المستخدمة في صنع القنابل الهيدروجينية والنووية والنيترونية.

وقد شملت علوم الصباح نواحي معرفية عديدة في مجالات الرياضيات البحتة والإحصائيات والمنطق والفيزياء وهندسة الطيران والكهرباء والإلكترونيات والتلفزة، وتحدث عن مادة "الهيدرولية" وما ينتج عنها من مصادر للطاقة، واستشهد بشلالات نبع الصفا في جنوب لبنان ونهر الليطاني، كما كانت له آراؤه في المجالات السياسة والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والحرية والاستعمار والمرأة والوطنية والقومية العربية، وكان ذواقًا للأدب ويجيد أربع لغات هي: التركية والفرنسية والإنجليزية والألمانية.

اختراعات الصباح

ويصل عدد ما اخترعه حسن كامل الصباح من أجهزة وآلات في مجالات الهندسة الكهربائية والتلفزة وهندسة الطيران والطاقة إلى أكثر من 76 اختراعًا سجلت في 13 دولة منها: الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وبلجيكا، وكندا، وبريطانيا، وفرنسا، وإيطاليا، وأستراليا، والهند، واليابان، وأسبانيا، واتحاد دول أفريقيا الجنوبية. وبدأ اختراعاته عام 1927 بجهاز ضبط الضغط الذي يعين مقدار القوة الكهربائية اللازمة لتشغيل مختلف الآلات ومقدار الضغط الكهربائي الواقع عليها.

وفي عام 1928 اخترع جهازًا للتلفزة يستخدم تأثير انعكاس الإلكترونيات من فيلم مشع رقيق في أنبوب الأشعة المهبطية الكاثودية، وهو جهاز إلكتروني يمكن من سماع الصوت في الراديو والتليفزيون ورؤية صاحبه في آن واحد.

كما اخترع جهازًا لنقل الصورة عام 1930، ويستخدم اليوم في التصوير الكهروضوئي، وهو الأساس الذي ترتكز عليه السينما الحديثة، وخاصة السينما سكوب بالإضافة إلى التليفزيون.

وفي العام نفسه اخترع جهازًا لتحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية مستمرة، وهو عبارة عن بطارية ثانوية يتولد بها حمل كهربائي بمجرد تعرضها لأشعة الشمس، وإذا وُضع عدد منها يغطي مساحة ميل مربع في الصحراء؛ فإن القوة الكهربائية التي يمكن استصدارها من الشمس عندئذ تكون 200 مليون كيلو وات، وقد عرض الصباح اختراعه هذا على الملك فيصل الأول ملك العراق ليتبناه، ولكنه مات ثم عرضه على الملك عبد العزيز بن سعود لاستخدامه في صحراء الربع الخالي، ولكن الصباح مات بعد فترة وجيزة.

وكان قد شرع قبيل وفاته في تصميم محرك طائرة إضافي يسمح بالطيران في الطبقات العليا من الجو، وهو شبيه بتوربينات الطائرة النفاثة.

الموت المفاجئ

وقد حدثت الوفاة المفاجئة مساء يوم الأحد 31 مارس 1935 وكان حسن كامل الصباح عائدًا إلى منزله فسقطت سيارته في منخفض عميق ونقل إلى المستشفى، ولكنه فارق الحياة وعجز الأطباء عن تحديد سبب الوفاة خاصة وأن الصباح وجد على مقعد السيارة دون أن يصاب بأية جروح مما يرجح وجود شبهة جنائية خاصة وأنه كان يعاني من حقد زملائه الأمريكيين في الشركة، وذكر ذلك في خطاباته لوالديه.

وحمل جثمان العالم اللبناني والمخترع البارع حسن كامل الصباح في باخرة من نيويورك إلى لبنان، وشيع في جنازة مهيبة إلى مثواه الأخير في مسقط رأسه ببلدة النبطية بجنوب لبنان، ورثاه رئيس شركة جنرال إلكتريك قائلا: إنه أعظم المفكرين الرياضيين في البلاد الأمريكية، وإن وفاته تعد خسارة لعالم الاختراع



وفاة طبيب الأعصاب الفرنسى جان مارتن


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1893 توفي طبيب الأعصاب الفرنسي جان مارتن شركو أحد أعظم الأطباء الفرنسيين في العصر الحديث ومؤسس علم الأعصاب وقد أسس عام 1882 عيادة لمعالجة أمراض الأعصاب وما لبثت أن صارت لها شهرة واسعة في أوروبا كلها، استخدم التنويم المغناطيسي في محاولة لاكتشاف أساس عضوي للهستيريا وكان فرويد أحد أبرز تلاميذه 



اختراع ناقل الأشعة


فى مثل هذا اليوم اكتشف ناقل الأشعة (منفذ الإشعاع) عام 1888 م. على يد الفرنسي ”ادوارد ـ برانلي ـ Edward Branly”. الذي ولد عام 1844، ووافته المنية عام 1940، والحائز درجة الدكتوراه في العلوم وفي الطب واستاذ الطبيعة بالمعهد الكاثوليكي في باريس. وقد قام بعرض جهازه الذي أسماه ناقل الأشعة عام 1890 وسُمي أنبوبة البرادة. كان هذا الجهاز يساعد على إطلاق الأجراس الكهربائية عن بُعد وكان يساعد حتى في إطلاق أي مسدس. وقد صادر الألمان في عام 1940 مسدس برانلي. علماً أن الكشف عن الموجات أصبح ممكنا من بُعد عشرات الأمتار وعبر الحيطان. وقد ساعد هذا في مولد اللاسلكي. أما الانجليزي ”أوليفر لودج ـ Oliver Lodge” فقد أعاد تدشين الجهاز تحت اسم جهاز كاشف الموجات كما عرفته الأجيال التالية


مولدالعالم الفيزيائى الفرنسى غابريال لبمان


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1865 ولد العالم الفيزيائي الفرنسي غابريال لبمان الحائز على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء سنة 1908، وقد اشتهر ببحوثه في الشعرية الكهربائية والبصريات والديناميكية الحرارية، وصاغ مبدأ حفظ الكهرباء، كما اخترع طريقة للتصوير الفوتوغرافي الملون. 


استقلال بوليفيا


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1825 نالت بوليفيا استقلالها بعد أن كانت جزءاً من امبراطورية الهنود الأميركيين (ألانكا) قبل استيلاء الإسبان عليها واستعمارها عام 1538 إلى أن حررها الثائر الأميركي الجنوبي سيمون بوليفار وأعلن استقلالها عام 1825 فأخذت أسمه.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 17 / 8

زلزال عنيف فى غرب تركيا


في مثل هذا اليوم، ضرب زلزال عنيف بعض مناطق غرب تركيا وبلغت قوته 7.8 درجات على مقياس ريختر وقتل نحو 14.095 شخصاً وأصيب نحو 27234 شخصاً . 

انعقاد المؤتمر الأول للعلماء والتكنولوجيين العرب


في مثل هذا اليوم انعقد المؤتمر الأول للعلماء والتكنولوجيين العرب في الخارج الذي بدأ أعماله في الأردن 



الشراع العصفور


فى مثل هذا اليوم اكتشف نوع جديد من أشرعة الألواح وممارسة رياضات تزحلق أخرى. ابتكر هذا النوع من الشراع ”رولان لوبيل ـ Roland le Bail” عام 1981 والشكل الشراعي الجانبي محدب ثابت أشبه بجناح طائر. وهو مكون من قماش ثابت أشبه بجناح طائر. وهو مكون من قماش مثبت على دعائم معدنية من سبيكة خفيفة الوزن وتغطى الشراع شرائح رقيقة لتقويته ولرفع الكفاءة. 



تحطم طائرة الرئيس الباكستاني محمد ضياء الحق


في مثل هذا اليوم تحطمت طائرة الرئيس الباكستاني محمد ضياء الحق وكان برفقته عدد من كبار القادة العسكريين و السفير الأميركي في إسلام أباد، وقد لقي الجميع حتفهم. 




سقوط أول ضحية من ضحايا جدار برلين الشهير


في مثل هذا اليوم سقطت أول ضحية من ضحايا جدار برلين الشهير الذي كان يقسم المدينة إلى جزئين. سقط هذا الشاب البرليني أثناء محاولته المرور عبر هذا الجدار برصاص رجال الشرطة. وقد أثار مصرعه الاحتجاجات الدبلوماسية في الدول الغربية. وقد أصدرت حكومة جمهورية ألمانيا الغربية فيما بعد بياناً بعدد الأشخاص الذين تمكنوا من اجتياز الجدار بسلام وقد بلغ عددهم 12 ألفاً و316 شخصاً. 




استقلال جمهورية الغابون


في مثل هذا اليوم استقلت جمهورية الغابون التي تبلغ مساحتها 267 ألف كم2، وعدد سكانها آنذاك 470 ألف نسمة. وكانت آخر الدول الأفريقية الثماني التي استقلت. ونشير إلى أن هذه الدول الثماني تضاف إلى الصومال ومدغشقر اللتين أعلنتا استقلالهما في أول تموز 1960 . 



فشل القمر الصناعى «أيل ـ 1» فى اتخاذ مدارله حول الأرض


في مثل هذا اليوم، فشل القمر الصناعي الأميركي «أيل ـ 1» في اتخاذ مدارله حول الأرض بسبب انفجار القسم الأول للصاروخ بعد 77 ثانية من الإقلا



استقلال اندونسيا


في مثل هذا اليوم، أعلن أحمد سوكارنو استقلال أندونيسيا. وكان سوكارنو قد نفي في سنة 1933. أعلن سوكارنو أن سياسة البلاد تقوم على محاور أربعة هي: الايمان بالله تعالى، والانفتاح الدولي، والنظام التمثيلي، والعدالة الاجتماعية. وقد رفضت هولندا التي تعتبر الجزيرة ملكاً لها، الاعتراف بهذا الإعلا



منح أول شهادة براءة اختراع في العالم


في مثل هذا اليوم، منحت أول شهادة براءة اختراع في العالم، إلى العالم الفرنسي أوجين لوست، تتعلق بطريقة الأفلام الصوتية



وفاة ملك بروسيا فريديريك الثانى


في مثل هذا اليوم توفي ملك بروسيا فريديريك الثاني، في قصر صان صوصي إثر إصابته ببرودة من جراء عرضه جنوده تحت تساقط مطر غزير، وبذلك فقدت بروسيا عبقرياً فذاً ورجل دولة نادراً، استحق بانتصاراته اللقب الذي عرف به في العالم فريديرك الكبير



وفاة الطبيب المجرى ايناز فيليب سيملفايس


في مثل هذا اليوم، توفي الطبيب المجري ايناز فيليب سيملفايس، من جرح في يده اليمنى، فكان شخصياً، ضحية المرض نفسه الذي كرَّس من أجل القضاء عليه صحته، وثروته، وراحة باله، وطمأنينته. أما المرض الذي كافحه وتغلب عليه فهو حمى النفاس، التي كانت تحصد الكثيرات من النساء عقب ولادتهن 




وفاة خوسيه دوسان مارتين أحد أبطال الصراع فى امريكا الجنوبية


في مثل هذا اليوم، توفي خوسيه دوسان مارتين، أحد أبطال الصراع في أميركا الجنوبية من أجل الاستقلال. ولد في 25 شباط 1778 في أسرة إسبانية في مدينة يابيوني بالأرجنتين، وهي اليوم تدعى سان مارتين 




تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بسليمان الحلبى قاتل القائد الفرن


في مثل هذا اليوم تم تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بسليمان الحلبي قاتل القائد الفرنسي كليبر في مصر. وقد صلب الحلبي على الخشبة بعد حرق يده اليمنى ثم ترك طعاماً للعقبان، وقد علقت بجانب جثته ثلاثة رؤوس من علماء الأزهر كان ذنبهم أن سليمان أفضى إليهم بقتل كليبر ولم يخبروا السلطات أو يفشوا السر. وسليمان سورى الأصل من مدينة حلب ولد عام 1777 م. 



مولد العبقرى الفرنسى انطوان بارمنتييه


في مثل هذا اليوم، ولد العبقري الفرنسي انطوان بارمنتييه. وقد وقع أسيرا في أيدى البروسيين خلال حرب السنوات السبع. وفي أثناء أسره اكتشف بارمنتييه طعم البطاطا اللذيذ، ولم تكن في ذلك الوقت تستعمل عادة إلا لتغذية الماشية



مولد ولد العالم الرياضى الفرنسى بيير دو فيرم


في مثل هذا اليوم، ولد العالم الرياضي الفرنسي بيير دو فيرما الذي كان أعظم عالم رياضي في عصره. وهو مؤسس النظرية الحديثة للأعداد، وقد مهدت دراساته الطريق للحساب التفاضلي. 




وفاة الرسام الإيطالى بتسيانو فتشيليو


في مثل هذا اليوم توفي الرسام الإيطالي بتسيانو فتشيليو الذي تأثر كما بيدو من لوحاته ففيها يبدو أنه يعالج بجبن الأشكال الجامدة على نقيض ما يتجلى في لوحاته التالية من حيوية ودقة. وقد كشفت ضربات ريشته السريعة الفن الفرنسي الحديث .

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 18 / 8

اعلان الحكومة الأردنية عن رفع أسعار الخبز بنسبة 250


في مثل هذا اليوم أعلنت الحكومة الأردنية عن رفع أسعار الخبز بنسبة 250%، فاجتاحت مدينة الكرك أعمال شغب ومظاهرات احتجاجاً وطالب المتظاهرون باستقالة حكومة الكباريتي الذي رفض تقديم استقالته وقدم مذكرة رسمية للمؤسسات الرسمية توصي بالالتزام بالتقشف العام

استقاله الشاعر محمود درويش


في مثل هذا اليوم قدم الشاعر محمود درويش استقالته من عضوية اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية. 



نجاة وزير الداخلية المصري اللواء حسن الألفي من محاولة اغتيالة


في مثل هذا اليوم نجا وزير الداخلية المصري اللواء حسن الألفي من محاولة لاغتياله في القاهرة



أعلن العراق عن رغبته في حجز رعايا الدول الغربية فى الكويت و العراق


في مثل هذا اليوم أعلن العراق عن رغبته في حجز رعايا الدول الغربية الموجودين في الكويت والعراق، واعتبارهم ضيوف السلام، وجرى تجميع بعضهم في مواقع استراتيجية ليشكلوا دروعاً بشرية. 





منع جنوب أفريقيا من الاشتراك في دورة الألعاب الأول


في مثل هذا اليوم، منعت جنوب أفريقيا من الاشتراك في دورة الألعاب الأولمبية، وقد جاء هذا القرار بسبب سياستها العنصرية



صدور القرار 664 عن مجلس الأمن الدولي


في مثل هذا اليوم، صدر عن مجلس الأمن الدولي القرار 664 بالإجماع يفرض الإفراج عن الرهائن الذين احتجزهم العراق



وزارة الخارجية السودانية تنفى اتهام الولايات المتحدة برعايتها الارهاب


في مثل هذا اليوم نفت وزارة الخارجية السودانية اتهام الولايات المتحدة بأن السودان يرعى الإرهاب . وأكدت الوزارة في بيان لها أن الإتهام الأميركي لا يستند على أي أدلة أو حيثيات مقنع




ثماني مظاهرات ضخمة تقوم بها جماعات شبه عسكرية فى بكين


في مثل هذا اليوم سارت في شوارع العاصمة الصينية بيكين أولى ثماني مظاهرات ضخمة تقوم بها جماعات شبه عسكرية تعرف باسم «الحرس الأحمر». وقد تدفق المتظاهرون من مختلف أرجاء البلاد تلبية لدعوة ماو تسي تونغ لزحزحة المسؤولين الكبار الذين يعتبرهم ماو مسؤولين عن القضاء على المثل الثورية في أوساط المواطنين. 



انتخاب شارل الحلو رئيساً للجمهورية اللبنانية


في مثل هذا اليوم، تم انتخاب شارل الحلو رئيساً للجمهورية اللبنانية. وقد حفل عهد الحلو بالازدهار الاقتصادي والسياحي، حتى أصبح لبنان مصيف العرب ومقصدهم في كل وقت وحين. 



الحكم على الطيار الامريكى غارى باورز بالسجن بتهمة التجسس


في مثل هذا اليوم، حكمت المحكمة السوفياتية على الطيار الأميركي غاري باورز بالسجن لمدة عشر سنوات. وهو متهم بالتجسس بواسطة الطائرة «يو ـ 2» التي أسقطت في موسكو 



مولد رومان بولانسكي، المخرج السينمائي


في مثل هذا اليوم ولد رومان بولانسكي، المخرج السينمائي الذي عمل في كل من أوروبا والولايات المتحدة الأميركية في ميدان الفن السا




منحت براءة تسجيل نبتة أميركية جديدة


في مثل هذا اليوم، منح براءة تسجيل نبتة أميركية جديدة هي الأولى من نوعها إلى هنري بوزنبرغ، من نيو برونفرويك، في ولاية نيو جرسي. أما اسم النبتة فهو «الفجر الجديد»، وهي تخرج وردة تزهر باستمرار، وليس مرة واحدة وحسب. 



بدأت مصر وبريطانيا مفاوضات رسمية تهدف إلى الاعتراف بمصر


في مثل هذا اليوم، بدأت مصر وبريطانيا مفاوضات رسمية تهدف إلى الاعتراف بمصر تمهيداً لإنهاء الانتداب عن



ملاقاه مياه البحرين الأبيض المتوسط والأحمر


في مثل هذا اليوم، تلاقت مياه البحرين الأبيض المتوسط والأحمر بعد الإنتهاء من أعمال حفر قناة السويس في بور سعيد بمصر




وفاه الإمبراطور الروماني أغسطس قيصر


في مثل هذا اليوم، توفي الإمبراطور الروماني أغسطس قيصر، المولود في روما سنة 63 ق.م. وهو وارث الإمبراطور يوليوس قيصر الذي اغتيل على يد بروتوس سنة 44 ق.م.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 19 / 8

اتهام بنازير بوتو بالتورط فى عملية غسيل اموال


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1998 اتهم قاض سويسري رئيسة وزراء باكستان السابقة بنازير بوتو بالتورط في عملية غسيل أموال وطالب بمحاكمتها. 


انقلاب اطيح بميخائيل غورباتشوف الرئيس السوفيتي


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1991 أطيح بميخائيل غورباتشوف الرئيس السوفيتي بأنقلاب قاده نائبه (ياناييف) الذي تسلم مقاليد الحكم من خلال لجنة ضمت عدداً من كبار قادة الاتحاد السوفيتي، إلا أن الانقلاب فشل وعاد غورباتشوف إلى السلطة خلال أيام، وتمت محاكمة الانقلابيين كما تم إحداث تغييرات في قيادة الدولة السوفيتية. 


اعدام ديكتاتور كامبوديا


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1979 قضت المحكمة في كمبوديا على بول بوت ديكتاتور كامبوديا السابق بالاعدام بتهمة ارتكابه مجازر بشرية جماعية، وقد جاء هذا الحكم على بول بوت غيابياً وبدعم من السلطات الفيتنامية. 


توقيع اتفاق مصري سعودي جديد فى الكويت


فى مثل هذا اليوم19 أغسطس 1966 تم توقيع اتفاق مصري سعودي جديد فى الكويت

لتسوية أزمة اليمن وقد فشل الإتفاق و استمرت الحرب التى قصفت خلالها الطائرات المصرية قرى سعودية ( فى أكتوبر 1966 ) ثم مدينتى جيزان و نجران ( 14 نوفمبر 1966 ) ثم نجران من جديد ( 27 يناير 1967 ). 


انقلاب ثالث في سوريا قام به الكولونيل أديب الشيشكلي


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1949 حدث انقلاب ثالث في سوريا قام به الكولونيل أديب الشيشكلي ضد سامي الحناوي الذي عمل على توحيد سوريا مع العراق، فجاء انقلاب الشيشكلي لينهي هذه الفكرة بالكامل


وفاة الشاعر والكاتب الروائي المسرحي الإسباني فريدر


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1936 توفي الشاعر والكاتب الروائي المسرحي الإسباني فريدريكو غارسيا لوركا إثر طلق ناري على أيدي الوطنيين أثناء الحرب الأهلية 


منح الشعب الألماني أدولف هتلر موافقته انتخابياً


في مثل هذا اليوم منح الشعب الألماني أدولف هتلر موافقته انتخابياً على تسلمه تعبير «الفوهرر» (الزعيم) ومستشار الرايخ. فمن 45 مليون شخص ممن يحق لهم الاقتراع في ألمانيا، اقترع 38 مليوناً بـ«نعم» مقابل 4,25 قالوا «لا»، وكانت تلك أكثرية ساحقة بالنسبة إلى رئيس الدولة الجديد الذي أعلن في 2 آب يوم وفاة الرئيس هندنبورغ، أن في نيته الجمع بين منصب الرئيس والمستشار في شخصه. 



وفاة سرغي دياغليف مؤسس فرقة الباليه الروسية


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1929 توفي سرغي دياغليف مؤسس فرقة الباليه الروسية الشهيرة في باريس ويذكر أن دياغليف هو من أعاد الحياة إلى فن الباليه في أوروبا الغربية، كما ويرجع له الفضل في تغيير مجرى الأداء الفني في كل مكان بفضل مواهبه المتعددة


مولد مصممة الأزياء الفرنسية كوكو شانيل


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1883 ولدت مصممة الأزياء الفرنسية كوكو شانيل..إن قيمة هذه المصممة تتمثل في البساطة التي أضفتها على الأزياء النسائية كما أنها قدمت عطرا بلغ قمة النجاح بعلبته الفنية البسيطة، هو عطر شانيل خمسة، الذي أصبح أسطورة في منتصف العشرينات، ولم يتغير من ذلك الحين وحتى يومنا هذا. 


تحول في تاريخ الطيران خاصة والبشرية عامة


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1871 حدث تحول في تاريخ الطيران خاصة والبشرية عامة. وذلك حين اقتنع الرائد الأميركي أورفيل رايت بإمكانية وصول الإنسان إلى ابتكار آلة يستطيع استعمالها في تنقله عبر الجو وهذا بعدما طالع قصة رجل ألماني تمكن من الطيران بواسطة طائرة ورقية ضخمة. 



مولد المؤلف الموسيقي والمايسترو الإيطالي أنطونيو ساليري


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1750 ولد المؤلف الموسيقي والمايسترو الإيطالي أنطونيو ساليري المتهم بدس السم لأعظم عباقرة الموسيقى في جميع العصور الموسيقي النمساوي أماديوس موزار. 


وفاة العالم الاسكتلندي جيمس واط مخترع المحرك البخارى


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1819 توفي العالم الاسكتلندي جيمس واط مخترع المحرك البخاري المكثف ، ويعتبر عمله هذا ذا قيمة عالية في تقدم الحضارة البشرية وقد ولد هذا العالم عام 1736 م.

----------


## ashrafwater

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 20 / 8

اعلان الهند عن استعدادها لبحث برنامجها النووي مع إسلام أباد


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1999 أعلنت الهند عن استعدادها لبحث برنامجها النووي مع إسلام أباد. ومن جهتها طالبت المعارضة الباكستانية نواز شريف بالاستقالة لفشله في معالجة مشكلة كشمير


صواريخ أميركية تدمر مصنع الشفاء السوداني


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1997 دمرت صواريخ أميركية مصنع الشفاء السوداني للاشتباه بإنتاجه مواد سامة لصالح العراق في حين أكدت الخرطوم أن المصنع ينتج أدوية وطالبت بلجنة تحقيق دولية. 


هزة أرضية جمهورية قيرغيزستان أسفرت عن وقوع خسائر


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1992 ضربت هزة أرضية جمهورية قيرغيزستان أسفرت عن وقوع خسائر بشرية ومادية كبيرة. 

اعلان إستونيا استقلالها التام


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1991 أعلنت إستونيا استقلالها التام وذلك قبل سقوط الاتحاد السوفيتي الذي اعترف بها قبل أن يتفكك نهاية العام 1991 م. 


زلزال قوتة 6,6 درجة فى نيبال و الحدود الهندية


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1988 هز نيبال والحدود الهندية زلزال قوتة 6,6 درجة وقتل 1450 شخصا . 


بداية اضطرابات دموية فى تونس بين التونسيين و الفرنسيين


فى مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1961 كانت بداية اضطرابات دموية فى تونس بين التونسيين و الفرنسيين و تونس تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع فرنسا. 


توليد أول طاقة نووية في بريطانيا العظمى


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1956 تم توليد أول طاقة نووية في بريطانيا العظمى في محطة الطاقة النووية كالدر هول في كمبريا. 


اطلاق سراح الجنرال نابليون بونابرت من السجن


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1794 أطلق سراح الجنرال نابليون بونابرت من السجن حيث زج لاتهامه باعتناق مبادىء الثائر روبسبير 


مولد الاديب و السياسى المصرى محمد حسنين هيكل


فى مثل هذا اليوم ولد الأستاذ محمد حسنين هيكل بالقاهرة وتلقى تعليمه بمراحله المتصلة فى مصر، وكان اتجاهه مبكراً إلى الصحافة دراسة وممارسة.

التحق بجريدة "الإيجبشيان جازيت" منذ سنة 1943م محرراً تحت التمرين فى قسم الحوادث، ثم فى القسم البرلمانى واختاره رئيس تحرير "الإيجيبشيان جازيت" لكى يشارك فى تغطية بعض معارك الحرب العالمية الثانية فى مراحلها المتأخرة برؤية مصرية.

عين محرراً بمجلة آخر ساعة سنة 1945م وعمل قريباً من مؤسسها الأستاذ محمد التابعى وانتقل معها عندما انتقلت ملكيتها إلى أخبار اليوم.

من سنة 1946م حتى 1950م أصبح مراسلاً متجولاً بأخبار اليوم فتنقل وراء الأحداث من الشرق الأوسط إلى البلقان، وإلى إفريقيا، وإلى الشرق الأقصى حتى كوريا.

من سنة 1951م استقر فى مصر رئيساً لتحرير آخر ساعة ومديراً لتحرير أخبار اليوم فى نفس الوقت واتصل عن قرب بمجريات السياسة المصرية.

سنة 1956م/ 1957م عرض عليه مجلس إدارة الأهرام رئاسة وتحرير الأهرام، واعتذر فى المرة الأولى، وقبل فى المرة الثانية، وظل رئيساً لتحرير الأهرام 17 سنة، وفى تلك الفترة وصل الأهرام إلى أن يصبح واحدة من الصحف العشرة الأولى فى العالم.

أقام خلال عمله مجموعة علاقات صحفية دولية جعلت الأهرام طرفاً فى أوضاع الإعلام العالمى وتوجهاته وفى العلاقات بين عواصم العالم المتعددة ما بين نيويورك إلى لندن، وما بين باريس وطوكيو.

أنشأ مجموعة المراكز المتخصصة للأهرام: مركز الدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية ـ مركز الدراسات الصحفية ـ مركز توثيق تاريخ مصر المعاصر.

بدأ يكتب مقاله "بصراحة" فى الأهرام 1957م، وانتظم ظهور المقال كل أسبوع من 1960 ـ 1994م.

عام 1970م عين وزيراً للإرشاد القومى، ولأن الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ـ وقد ربطت بينه وبين هيكل صداقة نادرة فى التاريخ بين رجل دولة وبين صحفى ـ يعرف تمسكه بمهنة الصحافة، فإن المرسوم الذى عينه وزيراً للإرشاد القومى نص فى نفس الوقت على استمراره فى عمله الصحفى كرئيساً لتحرير الأهرام، وقبل المنصب الوزارى بعد أن تكرر اعتذاره عنه عدة مرات، وكان ذلك تقديراً لظرف سياسى وعسكرى استثنائى فى الظروف المحيطة بحرب الاستنزاف.

بعد حرب أكتوبر 1973م اختلف مع الرئيس السادات حول التعامل مع النتائج السياسية لحرب أكتوبر، واتخذ الرئيس قراراً بتعيينه مستشاراً، واعتذر عن قبول المنصب وتفرغ للكتابة، وكان كل ما يكتبه ينشر خارج مصر وهو يعيش داخلها، وكان من نتيجة كتاباته أن اعتقله الرئيس السادات ضمن اعتقالات سبتمبر 1981م.

منذ أن ترك رئاسة تحرير الأهرام كتب ـ وما زال يكتب ـ تحقيقات ومقالات لكبريات صحف العالم وفى مقدمتها "الصنداى تيمز" والتيمز" فى بريطانيا، كذلك قام بنشر أحد عشر كتاباً فى مجال النشر الدولى بينها "خريف الغضب" الذى ظهر فى 31 لغة ـ و"عودة آية الله" ـ و"الطريق إلى رمضان" ـ و"أوهام القوة والنصر" ـ و"أبو الهول والقوميسير" وغيرها.... وكلها نشر ما بين 25 ـ 30 لغة تمتد من اليابانية إلى الأسبانية. كذلك نشر باللغة العربية فى هذه الفترة 28 كتاباً أهمها حتى الآن مجموعة حرب الثلاثين سنة (4أجزاء)، والمفاوضات السرية بين العرب وإسرائيل (3أجزاء).

وصل عدد الصحف التى تنشرها إلى أكثر من تسعمائة صحيفة.

اعتزل الكنابه المنتظمه والعمل الصحفي وهو في اوج مجده في الثالث والعشرين من سبتمبر / ايلول عام 2003 بعد ان اتم عامه الثمانين.


وفاة مؤسس أول مطبعة عربية في لبنان


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1748 توفي الشماس عبد الله زاخر مؤسس أول مطبعة عربية في لبنان و صنعها بنفسه، وقد أمضى في هذا العمل الشاق المضني المتواصل ثماني سنوات كاملة ( 1724 ـ 1732 م) . 


استخدم الرادار لأول مرة


في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 1940 استخدم الرادار لأول مرة في العالم. وكان أول من استخدمه البريطانيين وذلك خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

شكرا اشرف

----------

